# Le topic des cartes graphiques



## jellyboy74 (4 Septembre 2013)

Hello à tous et à toutes. 

Souvent les cartes Mac pro ont posé problème. compatibilité, flash , mac edition etc etc il faut bien avouer que souvent ce sujet est confus et peu ressembler à un parcoure du combattant. Ou plutôt ressemblais. je dis ça parce qu'il faut savoir que depuis 10.7.5 les cartes PC fonctionnent dans les mac pro depuis la version 1.1 jusqu'à 5.1. 

Aujourd'hui vous avez deux solutions:

- Achetez une carte mac edition 7950, 5870, 5770, GTX 280 etc . Les avantages sont évidents puisque compatibilité assurée et drivers à jours. Les défauts? Souvent on as affaire à des versions "référence" mal ventilé et donc bruyantes et vous le savez, un prix honteux. 

- La deuxième solution est de mettre une carte PC. Le défaut principal c'est qu'on perd le bootscreen (l'écran s'allume donc un fois sur le bureau) et que parfois les Kext sont durs à dénicher. Mais grâce à la communauté des Hackintosh on les trouves presque tous. 

Il faut savoir que le sites de Nvidia et Sapphire propose des drivers pour mac de la plupart de leurs cartes. 

Drivers Nvidia: http://www.nvidia.com/object/macosx-270.00.00f01-driver.html
Drivers Sapphire (exemple) http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/downloads/?pid=1777&psn=0006&lid=1&os=0

Il faut savoir que ces drivers sont nécessaire sous 10.7.3 mais qu'a partir de 10.7.5 les cartes doivent être reconnues nativement. Et c'est encore plus el cas pour 10.8


je vais maintenant vous donner la liste des cartes PC que j'ai testé moi même et qui marche donc à 100%. Elles ont toutes été testé sur mac pro 1.1 avec deux connecteurs 6 pin et sous 10,7,5.

Nvidia:

- GTX 460 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBdvY1O6x9w
- GTX 470
- GTX 560 ti 
- GTX 570 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_IVZRFNwf8
- GTX 580
- GTX 650 ti 
- GTX 660 ti 
- GTX 670 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRpaZPYLxPA
- GTX 690 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0eBW94UyQs

Ati:

- HD 5830
- HD 4870 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEldEj_ecZM
- HD 5850
- HD 5870
- HD 6870 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC-Rzl_bRhU
- HD 6890 (uniquement sous bootcamp, reconnue comme générique sous Lion) 
- HD 7870 (attention au versions OC ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imtdi6jCoBM

Demain je reçois une 7950 Sapphire pour tester. 

Il faut savoir qu'il faut au maximum choisir une carte la plus proche possible du modèle référence, c'est à dire oubliez les version sur modifié comme les Vapor X, Direct Cu ou autre. 

Chez Nvidia les marques qui fonctionnent le mieux sont GainWard et EVGA. Du côté ATI Sapphire et MSI. 

Vous pouvez trouver pas mal de vidéos sur YT avec ces différentes cartes pour voir de vous mêmes. 

J'essaierais d'étoffer ce topic de liens et de vidéo au maximum. N'hésitez pas aussi à poser des questions et laisser des témoignages.


----------



## jellyboy74 (5 Septembre 2013)

Concernant la puissance de ces cartes:

- GTX 460 = Correcte
- GTX 470 = Bonnes
- GTX 560 ti = Correcte
- GTX 570 = Très bonne 
- GTX 580 = Excellente
- GTX 650 ti = Moyenne
- GTX 660 ti = Correcte
- GTX 670 = Très bonne
- GTX 690 = le Must

Ati:

- HD 5830 = Moyenne
- HD 4870 = Faible
- HD 5850 = Moyenne
- HD 5870 = Bonne 
- HD 6870 = Presque bonne
- HD 6890 = Très bonne
- HD 7850 = Bonne
- HD 7950 edition mac = très bonne 
- HD 7950 "PC" = En attente. 

ATTENTION certaines de ces cartes demandes deux connecteurs 8 pin quand d'autre demandes du 6 pin voir un seul cable 6 ou 8 pin (7850) 

Sur les mac pro 1.1 les 690 sont déconseillés tout comme les 590. 

La 7950 Mac edition (389 EUROS CHEZ LDLC) est compatible PC et MAC (double bios) , il est a noté que ses perfs sont largement plus élevés sur bootcamp. Le SLI n'est pas possible, le crossfire peu l'être à partir du pro 3.1 mais c'est une information à vérifier. 

Il est possible de laisser sa 7300 ou 8800GT sur un autre port PCI pour avoir le bootscreen et palier à certains problèmes . Gardez là toujours soit en fonction, soit dans une boîte. En cas de soucis vous serez bien content des les avoirs. 

Au niveau des sorties, en général les sorties HDMI et DV-i fonctionnent, je n'ai jamais testé les mini display.


----------



## jellyboy74 (5 Septembre 2013)

Bon bah c'est avec regret qu'après test la 7950 version PC ne fonctionne pas sous 10.7, donc sur mac pro 1.1 malgré l'installation des drivers. Il semblerais que par contre elle soit entièrement fonctionnelle sous 10.8.3 et les mac pro à partir de 3.1. 

RDC à accepté un retour je vais donc opter pour une 660ti (qui elle marche j'avais testé avec celle d'un ami, en EVGA ) .


----------



## wip (5 Septembre 2013)

Salut et merci pour ce topic 

Je serait bien tenté de remplacer ma HD 5870 par une Sapphire HD 7950 Mac Edition, mais j'ai bien l'impression que Lion est le minimum pour la faire tourner... Hors je suis (bien) sur Snow Leopard.
Sais tu si c'est possible de tout de même la faire tourner sous 10.6.8 ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (5 Septembre 2013)

Salut. Non en aucuns cas elle ne peu tourner sous 10.6 ( ce qui est bien dommage car ça reste le meilleur...) 

Par contre effectivement la mac edition fonctionne sur Lion.


----------



## wip (6 Septembre 2013)

Tant pis tant pis, on verra ce que donne Mavrick... Merci


----------



## Philippe Costantini (6 Octobre 2013)

A propos de la carte GeForce 8800 GT avec 512 Mo de mémoire: Sur un Mac Pro quadricoeurs Intel Xeon "Clovertown" 3 GHz - 12 Mo de mémoire cache; Est-elle compatible avec Final Cut -version 7, sous Snow Leopard et quels sont les problèmes éventuels?
Merci pour votre avis et vos conseils.
Cordialement


----------



## Hasgarn (22 Octobre 2013)

J'ai une question sur les cartes graphiques du nouveau Mac Pro : j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve rien sur les AMD FirePRO D300, ou D500 ou D700.

Ça mange quoi, ces bêtes là ? C'est puissant comment, et ça coute combien ?


----------



## snowrider (23 Octobre 2013)

J'enviseage de passer a un mac pro bientot un ancien modele car j'ai besoin d'avoir du stockage interne (multiOS).

Est que le probleme du bootscreen avec les carte PC ne peut pas etre résolu avec les outils des hackintosh. je pense notamment à chimera (un bootloader pour hackintosh).

Personne n'a utilisé ce système ?


----------



## Bilou95 (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai un Mac Pro de 2008 avec une GeForce 8800GT qui vient de lâcher. Pouvez vous me conseiller par quelle carte la remplacer : ATI RADEON 5770HD ?.
merci d'avance.


----------



## jellyboy74 (26 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour et dsl pour ceux à qui je n'ai pas répondu car j'étais absent. 

Alors dans l'ordre, Philippe Constantini, la 8800 GT n'est plus compatible avec le dernier final cut et i Movie. 

Hasgarn: Les carte Firepro des nouveau Mac pro sont des cartes professionnelles qui use des meilleures technologies de la marque, elle sont équivalentes aux 7950 dans le cas de la d300 donc x2 cela donne énormément de puissance. 

Sanowrider. Effectivement il est possible d'utiliser des programmes de Hackintosh pour outre passer ce problème. Cependant cela reste très risqué puisque les mac intègrent un EFI qui peut être endommagé. Je te le déconseille très vivement ou alors si tu tiens vraiment au BS, tu peu laisser la carte d'origine pour booter en cohabitation avec la nouvelle. 

Bilou95, Si vous êtes sous Lion, Mountain Lion ou Mavericks vous pouvez mettre n'importe quelle carte PC Nvidia comme expliqué plus haut. Pour les cartes officiel MAC je vous conseil très vivement la sapphire 7950 mac edition bien plus performante et fiable. (on en trouves sur LDLC)


----------



## wip (27 Octobre 2013)

Salut Jellyboy 

Que penses tu de la GTX 680 Mac Édition contre la  7950 Mac Édition ? Elle semble bien  plus puissante non ?
C'est surtout pour utiliser sous MacOS, pas sous Bootcamp.


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Octobre 2013)

Oui la 680 est surement meilleure, surtout en terme de ventilation et de drivers. 

Par contre verifi que ton alim est à la hauteur car je crois que la 680 utilise 2x6 pin et demande pas mal de watts.


----------



## wip (28 Octobre 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Oui la 680 est surement meilleure, surtout en terme de ventilation et de drivers.
> 
> Par contre verifi que ton alim est à la hauteur car je crois que la 680 utilise 2x6 pin et demande pas mal de watts.


Ma 5870 HD réclame aussi 2x6 pin et je n'ai pas de souci d'Alim, malgré une autre 3850 sur la port d'à coté 

Je crois que je vais tenter le coup 

Merci


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Octobre 2013)

Ceci dit la 680 je ne l'ai pas testé donc je sais pas si elle marche. 

Fait des recherches sur YT avant voir si quelqu'un l'a fait tourner


----------



## wip (28 Octobre 2013)

Trop tard, j'ai commandé. Mais avec une Mac Edition, ça devrait marcher sans souci j'espère...


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Octobre 2013)

wip a dit:


> Trop tard, j'ai commandé. Mais avec une Mac Edition, ça devrait marcher sans souci j'espère...




Ah bah oui au temps pour moi j'ai cru que tu parlais de la GTX version PC.


----------



## Hasgarn (31 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je pensais à me monter un hackintosh avec une firePro justement. Vu que j'avais le nez dans la gamme, je ne me rappelais pas avoir vu ces références.

Il est important de souligner que les Fire Pro sont des cartes qui affichent l'image en 10 bits et non huit bits, ce qui est cruciale quand on fait de la photo ou de la vidéo et qu'on travaille en wide gammut.

Je ne l'ai vu notifié nul part alors que la différence est importante.


----------



## jellyboy74 (31 Octobre 2013)

Hasgarn a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> Je pensais à me monter un hackintosh avec une firePro justement. Vu que j'avais le nez dans la gamme, je ne me rappelais pas avoir vu ces références.
> 
> ...



C'est important de le préciser. Après ne pas oublier aussi qu'il est préférable de travailler avec une carte mono GPU aussi.


----------



## iakiak (31 Octobre 2013)

Super intéressant cette info : on en entend jamais parler.
Il n'y en a que pour les FPS, les GHz, les teraflops, etc...


Bon après faut avoir un bon écran 10bits, ce qui ne coure pas les rues.


----------



## wip (4 Novembre 2013)

wip a dit:


> Salut Jellyboy
> 
> Que penses tu de la GTX 680 Mac Édition contre la 7950 Mac Édition ? Elle semble bien plus puissante non ?
> C'est surtout pour utiliser sous MacOS, pas sous Bootcamp.


 Carte reçue ce matin, la GTX 680 à été branchée ce midi. Aucun problème au redémarrage, la carte à été reconnue tout de suite. la différence de puissance est impressionnante (testé avec X-plane). Là ou je mettai les réglages à moyen et arrivais péniblement à 24 fps, je suis maintenant à plus de 40 fps réglages quasi à fond.
Bon, c'est vrai aussi qu'entre tps, je suis passé de SL à Maverick et que j'ai gonflé ma mémoire vivre à 16G. Ca doit aider un peu aussi.

Je vais continuer mes tests dans la semaine, je repasserai certainement dans le coin


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Novembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour ton retour et ravi que tu ai pu Upgrade sans soucis. 
Si tu as des jeux plus gourmands comme thé witcher 2 ou le dernier Bioshock ont est preneurs!


----------



## wip (5 Novembre 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Si tu as des jeux plus gourmands comme thé witcher 2 ou le dernier Bioshock ont est preneurs!


Non, désolé, je n'ai pas ces jeux là.

Par contre, hier, j'ai utilisé le Unigine Heaven pour faire quelques benchs.

Bien-sur, je n'ai qu'un MacPro Quadro 2.66GHZ et la différence par rapport aux résultats du Mac Pro 3.33GHz Hex-Core de Barefeats est sensible (54 FPS). Ma machine fait dans les 40 FPS avec les réglages extremes (Shader ultra+tessellation extrem). Seulement, j'ai un petit doute quand à l'utilisation de la tessellation dans ce test de barefeats. Faut que j'appronfondisse.
Autre chose: la carte est TRES silencieuse. Par rapport à ma Radeon 5870, c'est un pur bonheur . Tellement silencieuse que je me suis demandé si les ventillos tournaient vraiment... la chaleur dégagée à l'arrière du MacPro m'a rassurée... plus ou moins. Cette carte chauffe énormément et la grille arrière brule les doigts  Je suis un peu inquiet pour l'été prochain... 

Voila ce que je peux dire pour le moment. 

Si ça interresse du monde, je peux aussi faire des test avec Starcraft II et Diablo III, et peut-être WoW d'ici quelques semaines.


----------



## Hasgarn (5 Novembre 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> C'est important de le préciser. Après ne pas oublier aussi qu'il est préférable de travailler avec une carte mono GPU aussi.



Voui, mais vu que le nouveau Mac Pro n'est finalement pas si inabordable, je laisse tomber l'idée du Hackintosh


----------



## jellyboy74 (5 Novembre 2013)

wip a dit:


> Non, désolé, je n'ai pas ces jeux là.
> 
> Par contre, hier, j'ai utilisé le Unigine Heaven pour faire quelques benchs.
> 
> ...



Merci! 
40 fps c'est très bien pour du 1.1 . Par contre le fait que ta carte chauffe autant ce n'est pas normal. Est ce que tu as un panneau de contrôle "Nvidia" ou autre pour vérifier que tes ventilons se déclenchent bien?


----------



## wip (5 Novembre 2013)

J'ai vérifié, j'ai ouvert le Mac Pro,  et les ventillos tournent bien 
Par contre, j'ai pas d'utilitaire pour contrôler la carte, je regarderai si ça se trouve...

Sinon, je crois avoir compris le tests de Barefeats et en fait, avec les même réglages (sans tessellation), je suis à 49FPS (MacPro 4,1).

A préciser que la GTX 680 ne doit pas marcher avec un MacPro 1,1


----------



## Sly54 (5 Novembre 2013)

wip a dit:


> [Si ça interresse du monde, je peux aussi faire des test avec Starcraft II et *Diablo III*,


DIII, je veux bien 
Comme ça on pourra comparer avec un MP2008 et une Radeon 5870.


----------



## wip (5 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> DIII, je veux bien
> Comme ça on pourra comparer avec un MP2008 et une Radeon 5870.


Tu as un spot préféré dans Diablo III? il faut qu'on soit dans le même decort  Pis je verrai si on gagne de fps en se mettant à poil 

Sinon, je suppose que tu as tout de même pas de souci avec ta 5870 dans un Macpro sous DIII


----------



## Sly54 (5 Novembre 2013)

wip a dit:


> Tu as un spot préféré dans Diablo III? il faut qu'on soit dans le même decort  Pis je verrai si on gagne de fps en se mettant à poil


Dernier acte (avant de combattre D.) (cime d'argent, je crois)




wip a dit:


> Sinon, je suppose que tu as tout de même pas de souci avec ta 5870 dans un Macpro sous DIII


No souci.

Juste une idée de la comparaison des performances entre les deux solutions


----------



## wip (5 Novembre 2013)

Ok, j'essaye de te faire ça ce soir ou demain 

Sinon, tu avais vu ça ?
http://barefeats.com/gpu680v.html

Ca donne une idée aussi.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------

Bon, alors tout à fond, à la colonne de cristal, habillé D) , j'ai entre 110 et 130fps avec la vsynchro désactivée. Par contre, je trouve l'image plus stable en re-cochant là vSync qui limite l'affichage à 60fps... Bref, aucun intérêt de changer de carte pour Diablo II


----------



## Sly54 (5 Novembre 2013)

wip a dit:


> Sinon, tu avais vu ça ?
> EVGA GeForce GTX 680 for Mac versus other Mac GPUs


C'est impressionnant sur ce test la différence entre les deux cartes (la tienne et la mienne) !!





wip a dit:


> Bon, alors tout à fond, à la colonne de cristal, habillé D) , j'ai entre 110 et 130fps avec la vsynchro désactivée.


Ah ouais, moi je tourne entre 48 et 58 fps, tout en "élevé" également

La différence de puissance est donc nette entre les deux cartes !


Et merci pour tes essais


----------



## wip (6 Novembre 2013)

Oui, en gros, ça tourne deux fois plus vite, elle fais 4 fois moins de bruit... et chauffe 2 fois plus :rateau:

Mais je pense que la GTX 780 est la meilleur affaire du moment:
A peu près au même prix que la GTX 680 Mac et environ 25% plus puissante.

Inconvénients: A besoin d'un OSX récent et pas d'image au Boot (à moins de la flasher).


----------



## wip (6 Novembre 2013)

Bon, je reviens un peu sur ce que j'ai dit. La GTX 780 reste un peu plus risquée du fait de sa consommation un peu limite pour le MacPro.  La GTX 770 est moins limite. Quand à la GTX 680 c'est le choix le plus sur.
Autre chose à savoir:  Le design des cartes est important dans un MacPro. Evitez les cartes avec des ventilateurs qui envoient l'air chaud vers les disques durs. Prenez plutot un design comme l'eVGA qui envoit l'air à l'exterieur/arrière du MacPro.


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Novembre 2013)

le top ce serait que la nouvelle R290 d'AMD soit compatible. Ca permet d'avoir un mono GPU de puissance égale à la Titan et 780 pour 350 euros. 
Bien sûr il faut attendre la version Custom. 

Sinon juste pour info sur D3 j'ai 55 fps constant tout à fond en 1080P sur mon 1.1 (2 X 2,66ghz)et une Ati 6870 Sapphire d'origine PC donc même avec beaucoup d'ennemis sur la map. 

Donc je pense qu'une 680 c'est au moins 70 FPS.


----------



## wip (7 Novembre 2013)

Ca se monte dans un 1.1 une 680 ?



PS: Attention tout de même aux dernières Radeon. Les exemplaires envoyés à la presse seraient bidonnés et "améliorée" par rapport aux cartes vendues dans le commerce...


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Novembre 2013)

Ouais théoriquement la 680 passe. 
Après pour les radeon il y a certains écarts entre les lots et cela concerne l'ensemble de la production électronique. Certain i5 valent certain i7 moins bien gravés. 
Dans le cas de la radéon impossible de vérifier la largeur des écarts pour le moment car il faudrait avoir un gros échantillon d'environ 1000 cartes. 

Au pire si t'as une r290 un peu faible et qu'elle fait 8 fPS de moins qu'une titan je pense qu'a la moitié du prix de cette dernière c'est pas vraiment grave. T'auras toujours le 2 eme mono GPU le plus puissant au monde. 

Perso j'irais pas acheter une R290 là maintenant puisque ce ne sont que des versions stocks pourrie made in AMD qui ont toujours été des chèvres sur leur stock modèle. 

Par contre j'ai hate de voir les perfs dans une version Sapphire with boost bien ventilé ou encore Asus Direct CuII


----------



## wip (7 Novembre 2013)

Tu pourrais mettre une R290 dans le 1.1 ?
Et niveau Alim et conso ? Tu risque pas de griller ton Mac ?

En tout cas, il sera effectivement interressant de voir les résultats que tu pourrais avoir avec une carte en version Sapphire ou autre


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2013)

wip a dit:


> Et niveau Alim et conso ? Tu risque pas de griller ton Mac ?


Si la carte graphique tire trop sur l'alimentation, tu crois que ça pourrait endommager le Mac ?
J'aurais plutôt imaginé une extinction immédiate (pas assez de jus pour tout alimenter : pouf, plus de jus)


----------



## wip (7 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si la carte graphique tire trop sur l'alimentation, tu crois que ça pourrait endommager le Mac ?
> J'aurais plutôt imaginé une extinction immédiate (pas assez de jus pour tout alimenter : pouf, plus de jus)


 Je suis loin d'être un expert et j'ai ecrit "griller ton mac" sans triop réfléchir à la question. Il me semble cependant que si l'alim lache pas d'un coup, est qu'elle envoit un courant non stable pendant un moment, cela risque d'endommager très fortement l'électronique.
Heureusement, l'alimentation des MacPro à l'air robuste


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Novembre 2013)

En fait techniquement une 290X pourrait pas passer. Déjà parce que le mac pro 1,1 n'est pas compatible ML et Mavericks donc pas de drivers adéquates et en plus sa consommation en charge est trop élevée. Pour ce qui est de l'alimentation, il suffis dans ce cas d'undervolter la carte mais dans ce cas on perde beaucoup en perf et il est préférable de se tourner vers une 670GTX par exemple. 

de toute façon à moyen terme le mac pro 1.1 vie ses dernier jours en terme de jeux vidéo et devellopement. 

Il restera un bon outil par contre pour travailler en photo et faire un peu de vidéo pas trop violente. 

Mais pou répondre clairement à la question, non l'alim ne grille pas, elle se coupe avant ou même l'ordo ne démarre pas car EFI lance un protocole qui inclus la prise en charge alimentation en charge et refuserai donc le boot. (enfin théoriquement)


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2013)

wip a dit:


> Il me semble cependant que si l'alim lache pas d'un coup,





jellyboy74 a dit:


> Mais pou répondre clairement à la question, non l'alim ne grille pas, elle se coupe avant ou même l'ordo ne démarre pas car EFI lance un protocole qui inclus la prise en charge alimentation en charge et refuserai donc le boot. (enfin théoriquement)



 à tous les deux !


----------



## Pelipa (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je comptais inverstir dans une GTX680 eVGA Mac Edition.

Seulement je ne parviens pas à trouver l'info à savoir : Peux on brancher avec les adaptateurs fournis avec la carte (il me semble que oui mais j'aimerai une confirmation) un Cinema Diplay 24 pouces (en mini Display Port du coup)?

Qu'en pensez vis à vis de la Saphire HD7950 Mac Edition?

Merci.

Bonne journée.


----------



## jellyboy74 (12 Novembre 2013)

Pelipa a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je comptais inverstir dans une GTX680 eVGA Mac Edition.
> 
> ...



Salut. Alors oui la version Mac édition est forcément livré avec les connecteurs 6pin compatibles. Au pire tu peu bidouiller en allant chercher la prise molex restante sur le superdrive + un dédoubler mais c'est pas terrible. 

Sinon pour être objectif, bien que je possède une 7950 Sapphire sur PC , la version Mac édition est pas terrible du tout et en plus elle n'est pas stable et bruyante. 

De plus je pense que la 680 est bien plus performante sous OSX. 
De plus elle bénéficie de la version custom d'EVGA (donc silence et bonne ventilation) alors que la Sapphire 7950 mac édition est en fait une version ATI "stock" très mal foutue.


----------



## wip (12 Novembre 2013)

Je ne peux que confirmer les dires de JellyBoy74, et préciser qu'il y a bien un adaptateur qui permet de brancher un écran Apple sur MiniDisplay .

Pour ma part, j'ai branché trois écrans à ma GTX 680, chose que je n'avais pas réussi à faire avec mon ancienne ATI 5870.


----------



## Diavel38 (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Perso, je viens de faire l'acquisition (via eBay) d'une carte (Nvidia ( EVGA ) Geforce 8800GT pour Mac Pro 2008 à 2012 (EFI64) ) pour mon "Mac Pro 2008 3,1".

1er question : J'espère qu'elle est bien compatible ?

2eme question : Est-ce que je peux laisser les deux cartes ou je dois mettre la nouvelle la place de l'ancienne ?

3eme question : Je ne sais pas où brancher le câble PCIe 6/6 pins spécifiques aux Macpros ?







Est-ce que c'est bien les branchements ?

Flèche du haut du bas ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## wip (12 Novembre 2013)

Les deux marcheront. Ils sont là pour ça 

Sinon, tu peux laisser l'autre carte video, mais personnelement, si tu ne branches pas de moniteur dessus, enlèves-là, ca fera de l'air pour ta GT, et de la consommation en moins.


----------



## Diavel38 (12 Novembre 2013)

wip a dit:


> Les deux marcheront. Ils sont là pour ça
> 
> Sinon, tu peux laisser l'autre carte video, mais personnelement, si tu ne branches pas de moniteur dessus, enlèves-là, ca fera de l'air pour ta GT, et de la consommation en moins.



Merci... 

et pour le branchement ? 

Est-ce que c'est bien les branchements ?

Flèche du haut du bas ?


----------



## wip (12 Novembre 2013)

En haut ou en bas, il y a pas de différence...

Mais si tu y tiens, je peux te dire  EN BAS !! C'est une question de vue ou de mort


----------



## jellyboy74 (12 Novembre 2013)

wip a dit:


> En haut ou en bas, il y a pas de différence...
> 
> Mais si tu y tiens, je peux te dire  EN BAS !! C'est une question de vue ou de mort



Et le JDMP d'or 2013 est attribué à &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..WIP!!!! 

http://photo.europe1.fr/divertissem...du-meilleur-acteur.-930620_scalewidth_630.jpg


----------



## wip (12 Novembre 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Et le JDMP d'or 2013 est attribué à &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..WIP!!!!
> 
> http://photo.europe1.fr/divertissem...du-meilleur-acteur.-930620_scalewidth_630.jpg


 


_Euh, pis sinon, faute de frappe hein.. C'est v*I*e ou de mort.... _


----------



## Diavel38 (12 Novembre 2013)

wip a dit:


> En haut ou en bas, il y a pas de différence...
> 
> Mais si tu y tiens, je peux te dire  EN BAS !! C'est une question de vue ou de mort



Merci wip, 
Suite à tes réponses... j'ai osé installer cette carte vidéo (j'ouvre très rarement le capot de mon Mac Pro et j'ai la trouille de me tromper) !!

J'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir changé d'ordinateur... Mes 2 écrans sont très lumineux surtout le "30 pouces Apple" !!  

À bientôt


----------



## jellyboy74 (12 Novembre 2013)

Super content pour toi . Tu as la version 768 MO ?


----------



## Diavel38 (12 Novembre 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Super content pour toi . Tu as la version 768 MO ?



Merci jellyboy74, 

non une version d'ocase 512 MO !!


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Novembre 2013)

Ah dommage, tu m'aurais demandé je connait quelqu'un qui fait des 8800GT pour mac en 768 et 1GO


----------



## Diavel38 (13 Novembre 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Ah dommage, tu m'aurais demandé je connait quelqu'un qui fait des 8800GT pour mac en 768 et 1GO



OK super... connais-tu les prix de ses beaux joujoux ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Novembre 2013)

Ca doit tourner dans les 110/120 euros je pense?


----------



## Helmer (26 Novembre 2013)

Salut Jellyboy, moi ça pourrait m'intéresser.
J'ai une 8800GT 512 Mo qui vient de rendre l'âme dans un MP 1.1


----------



## jellyboy74 (26 Novembre 2013)

Tu trouveras surment ton bonheur ici: 

eBay Boutiques | Speedermac Upgrade your Mac Pro


----------



## Helmer (27 Novembre 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Tu trouveras surment ton bonheur ici:
> 
> eBay Boutiques | Speedermac Upgrade your Mac Pro



Merci


----------



## iakiak (12 Décembre 2013)

Merci à JellyBoy74 pour la liste.
C'est très intéressant.

En regardant ce lien : EVGA GeForce GTX 680 for Mac versus other Mac GPUs
Je trouve que l'ATI 7950 s'en sort pas mal dans les applis.
Je cherche avant tout une carte pour bosser sur C4D (pas de CUDA) et elle s'en sort super bien en OpenGL.

Peut-être qu'il y a mieux ? Ou meilleur niveau qualité-prix ?
La GTX580 a l'air pas mal aussi.
Mais quand est-il de la consommation. Je préférerais éviter une alimentation externe si possible...

J'avoue avoir un faible pour AMD, trop eu de galère de fiabilité avec Nvidia sur mes portables/tours PC. Même si c'est sans doute du à pas de bol.
Je cherche avant tout un truc bon en OpenGL et silencieux.

Autre question : quid de la compatibilité avec Mavericks ? On parle de 10.7 et 10.8. Mais est-ce que ces cartes marchent toujours avec 10.9 ?


----------



## wip (12 Décembre 2013)

La 680GTX fonctionne très bien sous Maverick et je pense que la Radeon 7950 aussi.

Je pense que la 7950 est effectivement interressante sur les applications. 

Quelles sont les softs qui seront utilisés et pour faire quoi ?


----------



## iakiak (12 Décembre 2013)

wip a dit:


> La 680GTX fonctionne très bien sous Maverick et je pense que la Radeon 7950 aussi.
> 
> Je pense que la 7950 est effectivement interressante sur les applications.
> 
> *Quelles sont les softs qui seront utilisés et pour faire quoi ?*



De la modélisation et du rendu 3D.
Pour le rendu ce sera C4D (donc pas de CUDA).


----------



## pinpin (23 Décembre 2013)

Pour un vieux Macpro 1.1 passé sous Maverick, et qui sert plus guère que a mon gamin pour jouer a WOW, et quelques autres jeux sous osx,
y a de meilleures cartes que la 5870 ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (23 Décembre 2013)

Tu voudrais m'expliquer comment tu as fait pour passer un 1.1 sous mavericks?


----------



## pinpin (23 Décembre 2013)

En suivant le tuto de MacBidouille, 
Installer Mavericks sur un Mac Pro non compatible, sur MacBidouille.com
simplement vu le bus limité du MacPro 1.1 j'ai peur qu'une carte plus puissante n'apporte pas grand chose.


----------



## jellyboy74 (23 Décembre 2013)

Ok merci pour le lien  

Sinon oui il y aura des perds meilleures mais entre nous la 5870 est encore dans le coup! 
J'ai une 6870 (donc même puce) et tous mes jeux tournent à fond ou presque  sur ma partition windows en 1080P.


----------



## iakiak (2 Janvier 2014)

Une question : quelles cartes PC sont facilement "bootscreenable" via un flash.
Je cherche une carte performante, genre HD7950, pour mon MacPro 3,1, mais pas trop chère. On trouve des HD7950 PC à 200 euros. Ça me fait "rêver"...
Avez vous une idée ? Une alternative ?


----------



## Toxick (17 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite me prendre une Radeon HD 7770 (Sapphire VAPOR-X) pour faire du triple screen sur mon MacPro 3.1 sous 10.9.

Quelqu'un a t'il un retour sur son bon fonctionnement ? J'ai trouvé quelques posts datant un peu sur des forums anglo-saxons indiquant qu'elle ne fonctionne pas 

Merci des retours


----------



## jellyboy74 (18 Janvier 2014)

Fonctionnement pas assuré du tout. Je pense que sur ce budget là tu sera + en sécurité en prenant une GTX 650TI ( et je précise bien ti) ou une 570 d'occase par exemple.


----------



## Toxick (19 Janvier 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Fonctionnement pas assuré du tout. Je pense que sur ce budget là tu sera + en sécurité en prenant une GTX 650TI ( et je précise bien ti) ou une 570 d'occase par exemple.



Ok merci, je vais suivre tes conseils de prudence.


----------



## jeantro (23 Janvier 2014)

tout d'abord un grand merci à JellyBoy74 pour ce topic très intéressant

comme je l'ai expliqué sur un autre fil on a m'a donné un Mac Pro de 2007 équipé d'un carte graphique Nvida 7300 gt 256MB

comme je désire l'upgrader et passer sous mavericks il me faut changer de carte graphique

à votre avis quelle carte Ati ou n'vidia me conseillerez vous de prendre pour être sur quelle soit compatibleet performante sachant que je mes principaux travaux sur le mac pro seront final cut pro X, after effects  et photoshop

merci par avance


----------



## jellyboy74 (23 Janvier 2014)

Alors moi je suis généralement pro ATI mais sous MAC on vas pas se mentir, les Geforce sont préférables. Tout dépend de la puissance dont tu as besoin mais tu peu taper dans ce que tu veux dans la liste que j'ai donné , selon ton budget tu peu par exemple te trouver une 560 TI (ti important) ou sinon comme moi du côté ATI j'ai opté pour la ATI 6870. 

Le choix est vaste donc donnes nous un ordre de prix.


----------



## jeantro (23 Janvier 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Alors moi je suis généralement pro ATI mais sous MAC on vas pas se mentir, les Geforce sont préférables. Tout dépend de la puissance dont tu as besoin mais tu peu taper dans ce que tu veux dans la liste que j'ai donné , selon ton budget tu peu par exemple te trouver une 560 TI (ti important) ou sinon comme moi du côté ATI j'ai opté pour la ATI 6870.
> 
> Le choix est vaste donc donnes nous un ordre de prix.



si c'est possible moins de 150&#8364;

en tout les cas tu m'as donné l'envie de booster ce vieux mac pro


----------



## jellyboy74 (23 Janvier 2014)

Alors j'ai trouvé ca: 

Les bonnes affaires du destockage SAPPHIRE - Carte graphique SAPPHIRE HD6870-1024 ( 11179-09-10G ) - Radeon HD6870 - 1024 Mo - PCI-Express - Version bulk - (Ref : AUD-SAPH-HD6870-1024) - Achat/Vente Les bonnes affaires du destockage SAPPHIRE - Carte 

C'est ce que j'ai, les perf sont surpreantes pour une carte aussi âgé. Pour te donner un exemple en partition Windows sous bootcamp je fait tourner Battlefield 4 en 1080P sans soucis. 

Les bonnes affaires du destockage ASUS - Carte graphique GTX650TI-1GD5 - GeForce GTX 650 Ti - 1024 Mo - PCI-Express - (Ref : AUD-ASUS-GTX650TI-1GD5) - Achat/Vente Les bonnes affaires du destockage ASUS - Carte graphique GTX650TI-1GD5 - GeForce GTX 65

Ca c'est très bien aussi, plus récente et les drivers sont faciles à trouver. 

Les bonnes affaires du destockage VTX3D - Carte graphique VTX3D VX7850 2GBD5-2DHX X-Edition - Radeon HD7850 - 2048 Mo - PCI-Express - (Ref : AUD-VX7850 2GBD5-2DHX) - Achat/Vente Les bonnes affaires du destockage VTX3D - Carte graphique VTX3D VX7850 2

Ca c'est très bien, j'en ai eu une aussi mais sur un PC, les perfs sont au rendez vous, cependant renseigne toi bien sur la compatibilité avec maverick, je suis sûr à 100% qu'elle ne marche pas sous LION. 

Dans tous les cas deux choses importantes: 

- Tu perds le booscreen, c'est à dire le menu de démarrage gris avec la pomme, en gros l'écran s'allume une fois sur le bureau. 

- Il te faut deux connecteurs 6 pins de chaque côté, il y en a sur LDLC BitFenix Alchemy White - Extension d&#39;alimentation gainée - PCI Express 6 broches - 45 cm (BFA-MSC-6PEG45WK-RP) : achat / vente Alimentation sur ldlc.com, ca te permet d'alimenter ta carte à l'aide de ceux présent sur ta carte mère. Mais tu peu aussi brancher avec les molex fournis, en utilisant un dédoubleur que tu branche sur le molex restant du lecteur DVD. C'est très inesthétique puisque ca t'oblige à enlever le capot et ca pend partout.....


----------



## jeantro (23 Janvier 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Alors j'ai trouvé ca:
> 
> Les bonnes affaires du destockage SAPPHIRE - Carte graphique SAPPHIRE HD6870-1024 ( 11179-09-10G ) - Radeon HD6870 - 1024 Mo - PCI-Express - Version bulk - (Ref : AUD-SAPH-HD6870-1024) - Achat/Vente Les bonnes affaires du destockage SAPPHIRE - Carte
> 
> ...



je te remercie

je vais regarder tout ça


----------



## iakiak (23 Janvier 2014)

Speedermac (super vendeur eBay !!!) à du choix, à pas cher. Et ses cartes sont screenbootables normalement.
Je viens d'acheter une GTX680 chez lui. Que du bonheur.

Pour ton MacPro le bon choix c'est probablement une 6870, pas chère.


----------



## ashurao (23 Janvier 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> - Il te faut deux connecteurs 6 pins de chaque côté, il y en a sur LDLC BitFenix Alchemy White - Extension d'alimentation gainée - PCI Express 6 broches - 45 cm (BFA-MSC-6PEG45WK-RP) : achat / vente Alimentation sur ldlc.com, ca te permet d'alimenter ta carte à l'aide de ceux présent sur ta carte mère. Mais tu peu aussi brancher avec les molex fournis, en utilisant un dédoubleur que tu branche sur le molex restant du lecteur DVD. C'est très inesthétique puisque ca t'oblige à enlever le capot et ca pend partout.....



Hello Jellyboy,
tu es sûr de ton coup pour le connecteur 6 pins? A mon avis, ce que tu montre sur LDLC n'est qu'une simple extension d'un câble 6 pins. Les connecteurs du mac pro étant très spécifique, la compatibilité avec l'ordinateur d'apple aurait été mis en avant.

Tu peux voir là:
PCI E MAC PRO G5 6pin 6 PIN MAC Video Card Power Cable Connector Adapter | eBay

J'ai acheté 2 câbles chez eux, et ils m'ont paru très sérieux.


----------



## jellyboy74 (24 Janvier 2014)

Yes tu as raison je me suis planté dans mon lien, c'est ce que tu à mis qu'il faut


----------



## jeantro (27 Janvier 2014)

petite question j'ai apparement un problème avec une carte graphique 9300gt et je viens de récupérer une grosse carte graphique provenant d'un Pc une GeForce GT260 asus pensez vous qu'elle sera reconnu sur un mac pro ?

voici une photo et les référence de cette ancienne carte

*http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00074677.html*


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, si vous êtes sous Mavericks ou ML je pense qu'elle sera reconnue, sous SL très peu de chance et sur Lion il faudra peut être télécharger des Kext. Pas de panique au démarrage vous n'aurez pas l'écran habituel. Attendez 2 bonnes minutes avant de voir si votre bureau s'affiche. 

Dans tous les cas allez sur le site de nividia et téléchargez les derniers drivers pour mac.


----------



## jeantro (28 Janvier 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Bonjour, si vous êtes sous Mavericks ou ML je pense qu'elle sera reconnue, sous SL très peu de chance et sur Lion il faudra peut être télécharger des Kext. Pas de panique au démarrage vous n'aurez pas l'écran habituel. Attendez 2 bonnes minutes avant de voir si votre bureau s'affiche.
> 
> Dans tous les cas allez sur le site de nividia et téléchargez les derniers drivers pour mac.




Ok merci donc dans tout les cas il faut que j'ai OSX d'installer sur le disque dur de Mac OS avec cette carte si je boot sur le DVD je n'aurais pas accés au module d'installation ?

Je vais essayer d'installer OSX en mode tethering pour pouvoir booter sur le Mac Pro


----------



## jellyboy74 (29 Janvier 2014)

En effet , les cartes d'origine PC ne permettent pas d'accéder à quelconques bootscreen, installation incluse.


----------



## jeantro (31 Janvier 2014)

si par hasard une personne revend une de ces cartes d'occasion qu'il n'hésite pas à me contacter, je cherche juste pour le moment à faire fonctionner correctement le Mac Pro que j'ai récupéré et pour le moment je n'apporte pas trop d'importance aux performances


----------



## jellyboy74 (31 Janvier 2014)

J'ai trouvé ça. Bon ca fait un certain prix mais là tu es sûr que ca marchera parfaitement. C'est un vendeur renommé et fiable. 

Carte Graphique ATI Radeon HD4870 512 MO RAM 2 DVI Tout MAC PRO 1 1 5 1 | eBay

Perso j'ai une 7300GT qui traine mais je la garde justement en cas de soucis avec ma 6870HD


----------



## jeantro (31 Janvier 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça. Bon ca fait un certain prix mais là tu es sûr que ca marchera parfaitement. C'est un vendeur renommé et fiable.
> 
> Carte Graphique ATI Radeon HD4870 512 MO RAM 2 DVI Tout MAC PRO 1 1 5 1 | eBay
> 
> Perso j'ai une 7300GT qui traine mais je la garde justement en cas de soucis avec ma 6870HD



merci pour le lien 

effectivement c'est un bon prix ce modèle sera compatible avec mavericks si je fais la manip de l'efi ?

bon désolé je viens de regarder dans ta liste des cartes compatible elle y figure


----------



## jeantro (1 Février 2014)

j'ai mon ami au téléphone et la carte 7300GT il l'a acheté sur ce site DV Warehouse - refurbished & used mac computers, professional video editing equipment, used apple computer parts. il y a un peu plus d'un mois, je ne sais pas si c'est un site sérieux mais je vais les contacter pour leur demander un échange car il en a eu pour 200&#8364; frais de port et douane inclus 

sinon je vais opté celle dont le lien figure au dessus


----------



## Hasgarn (7 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Bon, je ne suis pas revenu sur ce topic depuis un moment, mais après un léger soucis avec mon Macbook PRO 2011 (la partie graphique finit par déconner du fait d'une trop grande chauffe, et ça coute 600 &#8364; pour un problème qui risque de se reproduire), ben je vais probablement passer sur un hackintosh, à regret certes, mais je ne peux pas me permettre de réparer mon MBP avec le doute d'une rechute couteuse.

Dans le coup, je regarde très très activement depuis une semaine ce qu'il se passe autour des hackintosh. Je ne peux pas faire l'impasse sur un minimum de puissance et l'iMac i7 est trop cher pour moi. Le Mac Pro 2013 aurait été parfais, mais mon père ne s'appelle pas Midas.

Du coup, j'aurais besoin d'avis sur les cartes suivantes ; GeForce GTX 770, GeForce GTX 760, GeForce GTX 670 et GeForce GTX 680 (cette dernière a l'air particulièrement bonne, mais vachement chère, didonc...). La 760 est mon premier choix (prix et perf), mais je ne trouve pas d'avis qui me conforte dans mon choix.

L'usage serait : photographie (Aperture), graphisme et illustration (Photoshop et consort), et je me dirige de plus en plus vers le montage (j'ai Motion et je pense prendre FCPX un jour). Donc, OpenCL est important, CUDA aussi éventuellement et je fais l'impasse sur le 10 bits. Le jeux serait un plus, mais je ne suis pas chiant à satisfaire sur ce point (j'aime ma PS3).

Dans cette optique, la carte mère que je prendrai serai capable d'accueillir une 2e CG le cas échéant, et dans la mesure ou ça vaudra le coup.

D'avance merci à tous ici pour vos réponses.


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Février 2014)

Salut!

Alors déjà pour répondre à ta question. La GTX 760 est très bien mais elle est forcément moins puissante que la 770. La 680 est très bien aussi (bien mieux qu'une 760 par exemple). Il faut faire attention parce que Nvidia use souvent des renomages pour tromper son monde. Dans tous les cas ces cartes fournirons la puissance nécessaire pour tes travaux et tu sera très large pour jouer aussi! 

Par contre attention aux HK! 
J'ai fait l'expérience pour des raisons similaires que toi et j'ai vite déchanté. Déjà il faut du Intel et la cartte mère qui va bien. Et quand je dis qui va bien ce n'est pas un élément à prendre à la légère. En effet d'une carte à l'autre et tu peu te retrouver avec des Kerx qui ne fonctionnes pas. Pour ma part je n'avais pas de son, même avec une carte externe pro!

De plus les mises à jours plantent souvent et là c'est du kernel panic en pagaille avec donc l'obligation de formater et de refaire l'installation. 

Au final je me suis trouvé sur Ebay un mac pro 1.1 pour 450 euros auxquel j'ai rajouté de la ram (40 euros sur amazon pour 8GO) et une Carte graphique Radeon 6870 au dépârt (80 euros). De fait je m'épargne les risques d'instabilité et je me retrouves avec une machine très véloce et dont les vertus ne sont plus à prouver. 

Seul défaut (contournable pour ceux qui le veulent) il est bloqué à Lion puisque l'EFI est en 32bits . 

J'ai une partition Windows et tous les jeux passent presque au taquet pour selon. 

Je t'en parle car c'est une option à laquelle les gens ne pensent pas et qui est carrément valable. 

De fait tu sais comme moi qu'"il est bien plus facile d'avoir un vrai mac avec OSX et de se rajouter une partition Windows que l'inverse.


----------



## Hasgarn (7 Février 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse.

J'ai pensé à un Mac Pro d'occasion. L'idée est bonne, c'est sur, et je préfère bien sur faire tourner OSX sur un Mac que sur un PC. Reste le prix et ce que je veux comme puissance de travail.
Je mettais mon Macbook PRO à l'amende avec mon utilisation. Comme il faut.
Du coup, je n'ai pas envie du tout de me retrouver avec une puissance qui ne va pas me satisfaire. 
J'admets volontiers que je me perds dans les Mac PRO, lesquels me conviendraient. Un 1.1 ne passerait pas, je suis sous Maverick et je vais devoir suivre les évolutions à cause d'Aperture que j'utilise beaucoup.

Maintenant, si tu me dis que je peux trouver un Mac Pro plus puissant que mon macbook Pro Sandy Bridge et qui peut encore évoluer 2 à 3 ans pour 1000 &#8364;, je cours de suite.


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Février 2014)

Bah carrément même mon 1.1 fouette un Sandybridge!

Il y a une énorme différence entre un processeur Dekstop et mobile. Par un exemple même un i7 mobile n'est en réalité qu'un 2 core. 

Bref je vais pas rentrer dans des grands débats techniques mais si ton MBP était à l'amende c'est plus à cause de son GPU que son CPU dans tous les cas. 

Dans ton cas il te faut un Mac pro 3.1. On peu trouver ça: 

Apple MAC PRO 3 1 '8 Core' Xeon 2 8GHz 6GB RAM 320GB HDD Superdrive Tower | eBay

Avantage: Silence de travail, énorme puissance processeur, prise en charge totale de la virtualisation, ergonomie de fou (tu ouvres la boite tout est changeable sans outils ou presque), grosse evolutivité niveau ram et graphique, alimentation de fou (1000 watts si je me souviens bien). Possibilté de mettre jusqu'à 4 CG indépendantes ou de faire un SLI (pas de crossfire) prise en charge du PCi-e 2.0 en 16X

Défauts: Il faut changer la CG, le disque dur est faible, les "Ances" du boitier sont fragiles au niveau du panneau d'ouverture) 

En gros pour 850 balles tu rajoutes un HDD de 1TO (50 balles, tu as 4 tiroirs au total) et une CG d'occasion comme l'excellente GTX 590 par exemple et tu te retrouves pour 1000 euros avec un monstre.  

En gros tu te retrouves avec le meilleur dekstop que je connaisse (et crois moi j'en ai monté des tours PC!) , un 8 core xéon hyper véloce, une partie graphique puissante et evolutive, une Ram type DDR3 tout aussi évolutive (si je ne dis pas de bêtises tu peu le monter à 64 Gigas) et un EFi64 qui te permettra de bosser sur Maverick et ses futur descendants.


----------



## Hasgarn (7 Février 2014)

Avec ça, si je n'y arrive pas ^^'

Merci pour ton aide. En tout cas, tu es meilleur que moi pour trouver des Mac Pro sur Ebay. J'ai été incapable de faire une telle trouvaille.

Encore merci !


----------



## jellyboy74 (8 Février 2014)

De rien! Hésites pas à poser toutes les questions qui te passe par la tête sur les configurations que tu trouveras ou les annonces.


----------



## ashurao (9 Février 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> En gros pour 850 balles tu rajoutes un HDD de 1TO (50 balles, tu as 4 tiroirs au total) et une CG d'occasion comme l'excellente GTX 590 par exemple et tu te retrouves pour 1000 euros avec un monstre.
> 
> En gros tu te retrouves avec le meilleur dekstop que je connaisse (et crois moi j'en ai monté des tours PC!) , un 8 core xéon hyper véloce, une partie graphique puissante et evolutive, une Ram type DDR3 tout aussi évolutive (si je ne dis pas de bêtises tu peu le monter à 64 Gigas) et un EFi64 qui te permettra de bosser sur Maverick et ses futur descendants.



Attention, une GTX 590 ne peut pas être installée telle quelle dans un mac pro, car elle consomme trop. Il faudra une alimentation auxiliaire.


----------



## Hasgarn (21 Février 2014)

Salut à tous,

Bon, pour les news concernant un potentiel Mac Pro sous mon toit, mon portefeuille freine des 4 fers pour l'instant. Triste, je suis sans Mac depuis un bon mois, puisque mon joli presse papier ne démarre plus, sauf pour faire tourner les ventillos et afficher un écran gris.

C'est une p*tain de galère...

En fait, je poste ici un article sur la profondeur de couleur, le 10 bits.

Parce que le jeux, c'est cool, mais le Mac Pro sert aussi aux vidéastes, photographes et graphistes et qu'en tout état de cause, la notion de 10 bits est importante. Les cartes communes comme celles listées ici affichent 8 bits par canal soit 16 millions de couleurs. C'est énorme mais en fait très limité pour certains dégradé et certaines nuances de couleur.

Donc, voici un article qui date d'octobre dernier : Mavericks et la gestion des couleurs | gestion couleur ? profil icc ? eizo ? formation capture one pro ? gestion des couleurs ? tirage fine art ? formation gestion couleur

Cet article spécifie que Maverick supporte le 10 bits si on y branche un écran qui le supporte (logique), si la carte graphique le supporte (de nouveau fort logique), si on utilise le Thunderbolt/Display Port pour brancher son écran (logique, très logique), et si les pilotes existent pour cette carte (...). Et si on travail en Adobe RGB, non en sRGB.

La vraie question est : comment on sait que le GPU qu'on a acheté support le 10 bits ?

Pour l'heure, je n'ai pas de réponse moi même, mais puisqu'ici le topic a pour vocation de parler de carte graphique, il me semble intéressant d'introduire le sujet et d'y injecter des infos de temps en temps, quand on en trouve.

Point important, l'article liste tous les logiciels détalonnage qui marchent sous Maverick.


----------



## jellyboy74 (21 Février 2014)

La réponse est très simple. Il n'y a aucune distinction entre mono et bi-GPU ) ce niveau là. 

En fait les cartes qui supportent le 10-bits sont les cartes dites "pro" comme la Nvidia Quadro mais aussi les AMD Firepro. 

Par exemple : PNY Quadro 6000 (VCQ6000-PB) : achat / vente Carte graphique pro sur ldlc.com

ou dans des prix plus proches du commun des mortels : PNY Quadro 2000D (VCQ2000DVI-PB) : achat / vente Carte graphique pro sur ldlc.com

Dans tous les cas ce sont ce type de cartes qui gèrent le 10/12 bits.


----------



## Hasgarn (21 Février 2014)

T'es un puits de science, c'est un truc de dingue.

merci, mais alors merci !


----------



## jellyboy74 (21 Février 2014)

Heuj'irais pas jusque là mais rai de pouvoir t'aider. 

Par contre je serait curieux de savoir si quelques cartes "grand public" gèrent le 10 bits ? 

Avis aux pros


----------



## DUDULE (2 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un mac pro 5.1 mi 2010, d'origine avec une radeon hd 5770. Mon usage: aperture, fcpx, vectorworks, sketchup, soit video, photo et 3d (modelisation et rendu).
J'ai installé une quadro 4000 trouvée d'occasion. Je me pose quelques questions:
-Est-il intéressant de garder les deux? Si oui pourquoi?
-Si je garde les deux, l'emplacement de chacune sur les différents connecteurs a-t-il une importance? Pour l'instant, j'ai laissé la 5770 sur le 1 et la quadro sur le 4 (montée au départ sur le slot 2, elle faisait beaucoup de bruit, sur le 4 pas de bruit(?)). Côté performance, vaut-il mieux passer la quadro en 1?
-A priori la quadro est intéressante pour le cuda, aurais-je intérêt à changer la 5770 contre par exemple une sapphire 7950 ou une autre carte permettant d'améliorer les performances, si oui, plutôt laquelle?
Voilà bien beaucoup de questions d'un coup, mais quitte à se renseigner!
Merci d'avance pour prendre le temps de lire et répondre.


----------



## DUDULE (3 Mars 2014)

DUDULE a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un mac pro 5.1 mi 2010, d'origine avec une radeon hd 5770. Mon usage: aperture, fcpx, vectorworks, sketchup, soit video, photo et 3d (modelisation et rendu).
> J'ai installé une quadro 4000 trouvée d'occasion. Je me pose quelques questions:
> ...



Par exemple cette carte ?: EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 2GB for Apple Mac Pro   Kepler


----------



## Ibiscus (3 Mars 2014)

DUDULE a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> -Si je garde les deux, l'emplacement de chacune sur les différents connecteurs a-t-il une importance? Pour l'instant, j'ai laissé la 5770 sur le 1 et l*a quadro sur le 4 (montée au départ sur le slot 2, elle faisait beaucoup de bruit, sur le 4 pas de bruit(?)*). Côté performance, vaut-il mieux passer la quadro en 1?



Bin, forcément elle fait moins de bruit, elle ne travaille sur le slot 4 qu'au 1/4 de sa puissance 

Voir la note d'information d'Apple :
Mac*Pro (début*2008 à mi-2012)*: à propos des emplacements pour carte PCI*Express

_Les ordinateurs Mac Pro (début 2009), Mac Pro (mi-2010) et Mac Pro (mi-2012) intègrent la version 2.0 de la technologie PCI Express pour les quatre emplacements. Les emplacements 1 et 2 sont des emplacements 16x, et les emplacements 3 et 4 sont des emplacements 4x.
_
Le PCI Express utilise une interface série à base de lignes bidirectionnelles. En PCIe V2.0 c'est 500 Mo/s par sens par lien. Ce qui est trompeur c'est que les connecteurs mécaniques sont les mêmes, mais le X4 ou 16 est sérigraphié en fond de panier cependant.

Je ne sais pas ce que vont te dire les autres "moustachus" de ce forum, mais pour moi c'est une hérésie de mettre une carte aussi chère que la Quatro 4000 dans les slots 3 ou 4


----------



## DUDULE (3 Mars 2014)

Merci de ta réponse et pour le lien.
Je vais faire un essai en la mettant sur le slot 1.
Quel serait l'intérêt de conserver la 5770 sur le 2? Pour brancher les écrans et laisser la quadro pour les calculs?


----------



## DUDULE (4 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
Je reviens pour vous faire part de mes questionnements sur mon installation récente de la quadro 4000.
Je l'ai installée sur le slot 1. J'ai mis la radeon 5770 sur le 2.
Premier constat, même si je sais que ce n'a que valeur de test, avec cinebench, je ne gagne rien quelles que soient les emplacements des deux cartes (solt 1 ou 2). Le meilleur score obtenu a même été avec l'écran branché sur la radeon.
J'ai regardé dans les extensions et je me suis rendu compte que toutes celles concernant tesla ne sont pas actives.
D'autre part si je regarde les cartes PCI, la NVDA Parent n'est pas actif non plus.
Quelqu'un sait-il si cela est normal?
Je joins les captures d'écran pour info.





https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwZIY0M19xFMbWwzT1NEQ2g1bmM/edit?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwZIY0M19xFMTHdNaDMzMXB3X0E/edit?usp=sharing

Pour info j'ai installé une carte Sonnet tempo pro avec deux ssd sandisk extreme II montés en raid 0 sur laquelle j'ai paramétré le démarrage. Trés facile d'installation, reconnue de suite et très efficace.


----------



## Ibiscus (5 Mars 2014)

C'est entre slots 1-2 et 3-4 qu'il y a une différence pas entre 1 et 2.

Pour ton problème de NVDA Parent, je suis complètement ignorant de la chose.

Pour la carte Sonnet tempo pro, c'est la première fois que je vois un retour et en plus positif. Si tu pouvais nous en dire plus, mais pas sur ce fil consacré aux cartes graphiques, ce serait sympa, avec quelques tests de BlackMagic Speed test (gratuit sur l'App Store) si Mavericks te laisse faire un test sur le disque de boot cependant !


----------



## DUDULE (5 Mars 2014)

Merci pour la réponse. En fait je vais opter pour une 680gtx version mac de chez speedermac.


----------



## DUDULE (10 Mars 2014)

J'ai donc installé la gtx680 gigabyte super over clock (voir test sur hot harware) trouvée chez speedermac à 339 euros. Pas de problème de reconnaissance sur mac pro 5.1 avec maverick, démarre en mode mac comme en mode pc (sans le bootscreen), impressionnante avec ses 6 ventilateurs, ses tuyaux de refroidissement, elle prend de la place.
Côté résultats, j'en suis parfaitement heureux aussi bien en open gl qu'en fps.
Côté vendeur, je recommande, envoi rapide, disponibilité, réponses pertinentes, prix intéressants, impeccable.


----------



## jellyboy74 (15 Mars 2014)

Salut à tous et à toutes. 

Je viens mettre un peu à jour ce topic puisque de "nouveaux" modèles de cartes sont arrivés depuis un moment. (A quand le bouton éditer sur mac G pour mettre à jour l'ouverture de topic?) 

*Alors attention et j'insiste là dessus*

Les constructeurs que sont Nvidia et Ati ont récemment décidé de rentabiliser au maximum leur technologies et de procéder à un rennomage massif de leur gamme. 

Ainsi les nouvelle gamme R7/R9 d'ATI ne sont en fait qu'un changement de nom de leur 77XX/78XX/79XX. Par exemple la R9 280X n'est autre qu'une simple 7970 à peine rehaussé. 

Les DEUX SEULES NOUVELLES CARTES ATI sont les R9 290/290X qui sont hyper puissantes (et bruyantes) mais pour le moment aucun retour sur la compatibilité avec  Lion, ou M Lion. C'est aussi le cas pour les série 78xx/79xx. Sous Mavericks il semblerais qu'elles marchent toutes (sur mac pro 3,1, les bidouilleurs de 1,1 peuvent toujours essayer) 

Pour le moment les seuls cartes que j'ai pu voir tourner sur Mac pro 1,1 depuis la création des série 77/78/79 sont les 78/7950 de chez Sapphire et encore ça dépend des modèles (la boost ne marche pas) 

Concernant Nvidia là aussi beaucoup de leur cartes n'ont juste pris une centaine dans leur chiffrage mais pas dans la technologie pour ce qui est des entrée de gamme. Ainsi par exemple, une GT740 est une GT640. 

A partir des GTX750 ça change. Il faut savoir qu'à partir de cette gamme (et les série antérieur à partir de 560ti/650ti/460) les cartes sont compatibles à partir des mac pro 2008 (3,1) . Pour les Mac pro de séries antérieurs se reporter à mon premier message. 

Alors théoriquement il est possible de mettre une GTX770 sur un mac pro 1,1 ou 2,1 mais elle sera hautement bridée par son port PCI express. Il vaux largement mieux se trouver une bonne vieille GTX570 par exemple. A noter qu'en dessous il faudra prendre un modèle "Ti" , comme la GTX650 ti (et oui là on comprend le bordel que c'est, un GTX650 ti est largement moins puissante qu'une GTX570&#8230;.merci Nvidia pour les novices) 

Autre point, la fameuse TITAN, cette carte de luxe mono GPU est compatible avec le mac pro. Elle peut avoir une certaine utilité pour les pros qui n'ont pas besoin d'une gestion supérieur à 8 bits (au delà il faut passer sur du AMD Firepro) .

Enfin voici un petit récapitulatif des performance en jeu des cartes du moment (accessible au commun des mortels) :






Comme je vous l'ai expliqué, vous pouvez voir qu'une GTX660 et bien plus performante qu'une GTX750ti, d'ou ma mise en garde sur le nom des cartes qui est fait pour tromper les grand public. Vous pouvez retrouver des comparatif de ce genre chez nos amis de HardWare.fr - Le Guide du HardWare & de l'Optimisation PC

Voici un comparatif des cartes très haut de gamme en 4K: 






En espérant que ça vous aides un peu. Je reste à disposition pour toutes les questions dans la limite de mes connaissances.


----------



## ashurao (15 Mars 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Salut à tous et à toutes.
> 
> Je viens mettre un peu à jour ce topic puisque de "nouveaux" modèles de cartes sont arrivés depuis un moment. (A quand le bouton éditer sur mac G pour mettre à jour l'ouverture de topic?)
> 
> ...




Hello Jellyboy,

Super ton topic.

malheureusement, les images n'apparaissent pas. tout du moins pas chez moi.
J'ai peut-être mal interprété tes remarques, mais, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'incompréhensible à ce que la GTX 650 ti soit moins puissante que la 570. La 670 aurais été moins puissante, là, c'était choquant. Mais une 650 Ti ne joue pas dans la même catégorie.

Pour la 750 Ti, c'est vrai qu'elle est moins puissante qu'une 660, mais elle consomme également 2x moins.

Et puis, dire qu'elle est moins puissante, ça dépend de l'usage:

GeForce GTX 750 Ti: Bitcoin And Litecoin Mining - Tom's Hardware

D'après les tests sur tomes hardware, En OpenCL, la GTX 750 ti est plus puissance qu'une GTX 770. En même temps, la 750 Ti n'est pas reconnu sous OS X


----------



## jellyboy74 (16 Mars 2014)

Merci. Oui je sais pas pourquoi hier les images fonctionnaient&#8230;. et je ne peu plus éditer mon message. 

En ce qui concerne le quiproquo c'est peut être lisible pour toi mais pas forcément pour le passant. Une esprit logique pensera que 750 c'est mieux que 660&#8230;et c'était bien le but de Nvidia. 

Quand à la 750ti oui elle est remarquable en conso mais en terme de performance je ne parlais uniquement que des jeux. 

Merci pour ta contribution qui pourra être surement utile aux utilisateurs "pros"


----------



## urbanrel (21 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

Je rejoins pour la première fois ce forum et j'en suis ravi !

Je viens vous poser une question, j'ai lu une bonne partie du topic, j'ai du mal à m'y retrouver !

Je suis passé sur mac en Décembre 2013, Mac Pro 3.1 Octocore 2.8 GHz 8Go de RAM.

J'ai une ATI d'origine (2600 je crois) permettant la connexion de deux écrans mais actuellement non compatible avec adobe CS6 !

Mon but serait d'acquérir une carte graphique pour ce mac me permettant de connecter un écran supplémentaire (TV) destiné à la cabine de prise de son de mon studio d'enregistrement tout en gardant mon ancienne carte ATI. Si cette extension me permet de disposer de 4 connexions DVI ou autre en tout ça serait génial !
Il faudrait aussi que cette carte soit compatible CUDA puisque Adobe nous agace avec ça !

Je tiens à préciser que je fait du montage et de la captation vidéo mais ne suis pas un pro dans ce domaine, j'utilise mes créa pour la com de mon studio et je fais beaucoup de montages multicam...

La plupart des cartes graphiques citées au début du sujet ne sont plus en vente ou excessivement chères !

J'aimerais donc trouver une carte graphique au prix raisonnable...

Cela est-il possible ?
Vous avez une idée ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (21 Mars 2014)

Salut et bienvenue sur le fofo. 

Dans ton cas je pense que la GTX680 mac edition de Nvidia est tout indiqué puisque tu as besoin de cuda (absent chez ati) . Par contre elle coûte la peau du zob. 

Sinon tu peu opter pour les cartes d'origine PC comme la 760GtX par exemple.


----------



## bidibulle215 (23 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, je re-poste ici car je c'est le bon endroit pour poser la question 

ma config mac-pro 1.1 changé en 2.1 + cg ati radeon HD 4870,  installation prochaine de maverick graçe au tuto de mac bidouille  ce qui m'ouvre donc la possibilité d'installer une autre GC + puissante, je fait énormément de photoshop-illustrator et consort mais aussi du jeux sous ma partition pc 

sachant que je recherche une carte puissante et compatible avec mon mac pro hackintoshé )) quel serais le meilleur compromis prix/puissance/fiabilité.

je suis un peu perdu entre les ATI et Nvidia GTX et surtout ne veux pas "cramer" mon mac pro que j'aime de tout mon coeur 

merci de vos conseils.
Fabrice


----------



## jellyboy74 (25 Mars 2014)

Ca dépend de ton budget?


----------



## bidibulle215 (25 Mars 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Ca dépend de ton budget?



ben en gros je dirais entre 100 et 300 euros.....


----------



## jellyboy74 (26 Mars 2014)

Je pense qu'une 770GTX fera très bien le travail.
Je t'aurais bien proposé l'équivalent en ATI et moins cher mais le soucis c'est que sous OSX les cartes PC sont très peu prises en charges.Alors que les Nvidia sont parfaitement reconnues. 


PNY GTX770 2Go GDDR5 - Achat / Vente CARTE GRAPHIQUE PNY GTX770 2Go GDDR5 - Cdiscount


----------



## bidibulle215 (26 Mars 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Je pense qu'une 770GTX fera très bien le travail.
> Je t'aurais bien proposé l'équivalent en ATI et moins cher mais le soucis c'est que sous OSX les cartes PC sont très peu prises en charges.Alors que les Nvidia sont parfaitement reconnues.
> 
> 
> PNY GTX770 2Go GDDR5 - Achat / Vente CARTE GRAPHIQUE PNY GTX770 2Go GDDR5 - Cdiscount



merci beaucoup  réponse rapide et en plus avec les liens pour acheter!!!!


----------



## jellyboy74 (27 Mars 2014)

De rien, par contre attention il faut bien faire ta maj Maverick avant même si la carte est supportée par 10,8,3 normalement. 

Autre chose il faut te procurer 2 connecteur 6 pin to 6 pin (je sais plus si la carte en demande un ou deux vérifie) afin de la brancher à la carte mère de ton mac. 

La deuxième solution c'est de brancher la prise 6pin/molex fournie au molex restant derrière ton lecteur de dvd ce qui impose un peu de souplesse et de patience pour faire "monter" le fil de ta CG jusqu'à l'espace DVD , tu peu aussi mettre un extension molex pour que la manoeuvre soit plus simple.


----------



## ashurao (28 Mars 2014)

Il lui faudra les 2 connecteurs 6 + un adaptateur 6 vers 8. Car la carte consomme plus que la 680 dont elle est dérivée.


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Mars 2014)

Ah merci pour les précisions. 

Il me semble que la 770 est à 195 watts. Le mac pro 1.1 pouvant monter à 225 ça devrait donc passer. 

Par contre il y a des cartes comme la 690 (je crois) qui ne passent pas (il faut une alim supplémentaire)


----------



## ashurao (28 Mars 2014)

Non Non, la GTX 770 à une consommation maxi de 230W 

Carte graphique GTX 770 avec GPU Boost 2.0 | GeForce | NVIDIA

Mais ben, d'après les tests que j'ai pu lire sur le net, il faudrait acheter un modèle très overclocker pour atteindre cette conso.


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Mars 2014)

Du coup ça peu faire juste...une 760 serait peut être plus prudent dans son cas.


----------



## ashurao (29 Mars 2014)

Je viens de lire la fiche de la carte sur le site CDISCOUNT, il faut faire gaffe. C'est un mélange des caractéristiques de la 770 et de la 680. C'est n'importe quoi.


----------



## monsieur (6 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà je voudrais upgrader mon MP 3.1 et je lorgne notamment sur la EVGE geforce GTX 680 de speedermac&#8230; j'ai lu pas mal de choses dessus. Notamment qu'elle chauffait et consommait bcp.

Ce qui me pose 2 problème, le premier est que mon MP tire sur un onduleur de 865W (alors que le max du MP est de 980 si je ne me trompe pas)&#8230; en sachant que je vais ajouter :

· sur le slot 2 une Sonnet TEMPO SSD PRO (mais impossible de trouver une conso, j'ai fouillé partout même sur leur doc technique)
· avec 2 SSD samsung dessus (un 840 Series de 250GO et un 840 Evo de 500GO) respectivement 100W max pour le gros et 46W pour le petit
· 2 DD supplémentaires (4 en tout) des seagates qui consomment peu (7,5W chacun)

Mes questions sont donc :

· est ce que la GTX 680 ne risque pas de faire exploser mon conso en sachant que malheureusement je suis bridé à 865W ? J'ai pas vraiment réussi à trouver une conso pour elle en dehors de suppositions autour de 2x75W&#8230; mais non confirmées

· est ce que niveau chaleur, elle pourra ne pas être dérangeante avec 2 SSD juste à côté d'elle ?


Si dans le cas où la GTI680 était trop gourmande, que me conseillerais-vous pour mon MP 3.1 3Ghz ? J'ai besoin de phosotoph et After (donc cuda) pour les plus gros.
Pour le moment je suis sur SL mais avec la sonnet je serais obligé de passer à Maverick donc&#8230; 

Merci pour votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h58 ----------

Je regardais l Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 en alternative.
Est-ce que vous pensez que niveau consommation c'est plus sur pour moi de partir plutôt que ce modèle ?
Mon utilisation est plutôt du photoshop + after sur Maverick (pour le moment je suis tjrs sur SL)

Mais toujours ce problème de conso (bridé à 865W).

Autre question, j'ai lu qu'on pouvait installer cette carte PC sur un MP3.1, donc pas besoin d'acheter une mac Edition ?


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2014)

monsieur a dit:


> · avec 2 SSD samsung dessus (un 840 Series de 250GO et un 840 Evo de 500GO) respectivement 100W max pour le gros et 46W pour le petit
> · 2 DD supplémentaires (4 en tout) des seagates qui consomment peu (7,5W chacun)


J'ai du mal de croire qu'un SSD puisse consommer 100 W ou 46 W (énorme différence quand même en fonction du SSD) et un dd (même économique) seulement 7 W 

Quant au MP2008, Mactracker dit "Maximum Continuous Power	318 W (two 2.8 GHz)"


----------



## monsieur (6 Mai 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai du mal de croire qu'un SSD puisse consommer 100 W ou 46 W (énorme différence quand même en fonction du SSD) et un dd (même économique) seulement 7 W
> 
> Quant au MP2008, Mactracker dit "Maximum Continuous Power	318 W (two 2.8 GHz)"



Alors je patauge complètement&#8230; C'est super dur de trouver des infos.
Ex sur ma doc technique de mon SS ils parlent de 0,046W en marche mais sur la doc du SSD evo que je lorgne c'est 100mW qui sont annoncés.

Je m'y perd un peu&#8230; Et quand à la CG GTX670 sur des tests en jeu j'ai trouvé une estimation à 361W contre 398 pour la GTX680.

Pour le MP j'ai plutôt trouvé à plusieurs reprise le chiffre des 980W, j'ai un 3.1 3Ghz&#8230; Ton 300W ce doit être la conso des ports pci, j'ai aussi lu qu'il y avait 75W sur chacun d'entre eux.

Mais tout ça ne m'aide pas beaucoup pour savoir si je vais dépasser ou  non ma limite de 865W


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2014)

monsieur a dit:


> Ex sur ma doc technique de mon SS ils parlent de 0,046W en marche mais sur la doc du SSD evo que je lorgne c'est 100mW qui sont annoncés.


Maintenant tu écris 100*m*W 

Mais je n'ai pas de connaissances dans ce domaine, je vais donc me contenter de lire la suite des contributions


----------



## monsieur (6 Mai 2014)

désolé


----------



## Ibiscus (6 Mai 2014)

Les consommations des SSD sont mesurées lors d'un test ici :
http://www.tomshardware.fr/articles/test-comparatif-disques-ssd,2-3-12.html

C'est vraiment très très faible !


----------



## monsieur (6 Mai 2014)

Ibiscus a dit:


> Les consommations des SSD sont mesurées lors d'un test ici :
> http://www.tomshardware.fr/articles/test-comparatif-disques-ssd,2-3-12.html
> 
> C'est vraiment très très faible !



Génial ibiscus !
Ah oui en effet, même pas 1W !
Mon nouveau disque de 500 GO consommera même moins que l'ancien de 250 wouha.
Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle !

Merci pour ton lien


----------



## ashurao (7 Mai 2014)

Hello,

c'est bien, je n'ai pas été le seul à être choqué par les consommations des SSD.
Concernant la conso des cartes graphique, un petit tour sur le site de Nvidia t'aurait donné une première idée.
La GTX 670 à une conso max de 170W et la 680, 190W. Je pense que la conso de 360W correspond à celle de l'ordinateur et non juste celle de la carte.

http://www.nvidia.fr/object/geforce-gtx-670-fr.html#pdpContent=2


----------



## hugome (24 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un ancien sur mac, et je cherche à upgrader mon MacPro 1,1 à Mavericks.
Motivation principale : rester à jour sur les applis (Aperture, mise à jour sécurité, conversion Raw pour les derniers appareils photos), avoir la synchro icloud
Je fais pas grand chose de compliqué avec, itunes, surf internet, un peu de retouche photo, bureautique, un peu de photoshop, un (tout) petit peu de montage vidéo, un peu de garageband, pas de gaming.
Je me dis que je pourrais prolonger la bête 2/3 ans.
Par contre je tiens à mon silence. J'avais un Cube il y a presque 10 ans et j'ai du cramer deux fois le prix du cube en achetant des cartes graphiques flashées au bout du monde, qui marchaient jamais. J'ai passé des centaines d'heure là-dessus, et j'ai pas trop envie de recommencer, mais comme j'y connaissais pas grand chose, j'en suis déjà à qqs dizaines pour comprendre le truc.

Ma config actuelle : MacPro 1,1 (late 2006) Lion + 13 Go RAM + SSD 256 Go +geoforce 7300 GT d'origine (et dc pas compatible Mavericks). Ecran 23" 1920x1200 DVI-D single link
J'ai utilisé la bidouille de tiamo sur un disque externe pour passer à Mavericks, et ça marche, mais effectivement la carte 7300 est très mal supportée. (et comme c'est un disque externe, c'est bcp plus lent que mon ssd, et je peux pas comparer)

Donc mon étape suivante est de trouver une carte graphique compatible mavericks.
ça tombe bien, j'ai l'impression qu'elle est un peu limitante. J'ai toujours 6 bureaux virtuels ouverts et facilement 30 fenêtres/onglets safari aussi, et parfois ça laggue un peu, et je me demande si c'est pas un problème de taille mémoire ram (256 aujourd'hui)

J'ai cherché un peu partout, et je comprends que :
- soit je reste sur des cartes fanless (avant Geoforce 640 GT) et ça va être compatible mais pas beaucoup plus rapides que mon actuelle. Du coup je trouve ça un peu bête d'upgrader juste pour la compatibilité mavericks
- soit je monte sur des cartes plus puissantes, mais ça risque de faire un max de bruit, et de chauffer, pour un bénéfice qui n'est pas clair pour mon usage. Je n'arrive pas trop à savoir si j'ai besoin de monter en puissance pour rester comptable avec aperture, photoshop etc... En plus je suis pas convaincu qu'avec mon bus pcie 1,0 j'en tirerais un grand usage. En plus, elles sont souvent pas compatibles Lion, donc c'est un peu compliqué pour la migration.

Mon problème aussi, c'est que si j'upgrade mon ssd en mavericks, je pourrai plus revenir en arrière. Donc il faut pas que je me trompe. 
Du coup je demande conseil sur le meilleur choix. Je serais prêt à en prendre une avec fan si vraiment je l'entends pas. Merci pour vos avis


----------



## Superparati (25 Mai 2014)

Pourquoi ne pas revenir en arrière ?
C'est tout à fait possible il faut simplement garder ta 7300 et un disque dur avec Lion.

Ayant sauté le pas le MacPro se comporte très bien. J'ai investi dans une 5870 le jour ou j'ajouterai un écran au MP mais pour le moment celui-ci fonctionne sans aucune carte graphique.

Si tu veux la prolonger sans moindre de frais une Nvidia GT640 fera l'affaire mais n'apportera pas réellement de gain.

Utilisant également Aperture, plus ta carte est performante plus tu seras à l'aise avec le soft. cela vaut pour le reste. 
Globalement je te conseillerai de changer la carte graphique pour une performante soit ATI ou Nvidia peu importe. Cependant j'ai une petite préférence pour ATI. Une 6870 est sympa pas trop chère ou supérieure. Du côté de Nvidia la 660 ou supérieure.
Quant au processeur, aujourd'hui un quand core 2,6 se négocie à prix très raisonnable (X5355).

Si le futur OS sera aussi facile à bidouiller pour le rendre compatible avec le MP 1.1 ça sera gagné !


----------



## hugome (26 Mai 2014)

Hello Superparati

Si je veux comparer des choses comparables, c'est-à-dire Lion sur SSD vs Mavericks sur SSD, je vois pas trop comment revenir en arrière. Si je passe mon SSD (Lion) sur Mavericks, je pourrais difficilement faire machine arrière (200 G°, des dizaines d'heures de restauration sur Time Machine, avec le risque que ça plante). Si je l'installe sur un disque dur classique, j'aurais pas les mêmes vitesses, pas les mêmes applis, je peux pas vraiment comparer. Si c'est pour installer maveriks sur le ssd , se louper, et revenir après sur un disque non SSD (Lion), je vois pas l'intérêt.

Je suis pas trop inquiet sur le fait que mon macpro 1,1 puisse tourner sous Mavericks, il y a des dizaines d'ex. 
C'est plutôt sur la vitesse (pour l'instant, le son de cloche que j'ai c'est "c'est kiff kiff, voire un peu mieux sur safari"), et surtout sur le bruit.

Est-ce que tes cartes font plus de bruit ? Sais-tu où il y a des benchmarks là-dessus ? Je sais même pas si les ventilos de ces cartes tournent toujours ou seulement quand on fait des gros calculs dédiés.

La mise à jour du proc, j'ose pas trop , j'ai pas super envie de jouer avec la pate à coller.

Parti comme c'est, dans le doute sur le bruit, je vais chercher une 640


----------



## jellyboy74 (27 Mai 2014)

Salut, 

Tu as quand même conscience que passer le 1.1 en Maverick signifie total clean installe puisque tu vas forcément passer par une technique de Hackintosh? 

Sinon pour la carte graphique, alimentation en signifie pas bruit! 
Une petite Geforce 650 ti ventile super bien et as des performances très correctes.


----------



## hugome (27 Mai 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu as quand même conscience que passer le 1.1 en Maverick signifie total clean installe puisque tu vas forcément passer par une technique de Hackintosh?
> .




Ho Ho, merci pour ta remarque.
J'étais justement en train de me dire qu'il fallait que je réfléchisse à comment j'allais faire

Ben non, j'étais pas trop conscient de ça. Je me disais qu'à partir du moment où le boot.efi avait été changé, je pouvais choisir migration ou non, avec l'installateur classique
J'ai tort ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Mai 2014)

Si c'était si simple. La seule façon de "gruger" ton EFi est de faire croire à ton ordinateur que tu lance un EFi32 alors qu'en vrai tu passes sur un EFI64 mais une fois cette étape réussie il faut que tous les protocole soit bernés aussi. Pas d'autres choix que d'installer une solution Iatkos par exemple donc avoir un disque vierge. Par contre tu peu mettre ton disque actuel en slot 2 et ensuite récupérer tes données à partir de celui ci. Donc théoriquement tu peu le faire mais a condition d'avoir un disque de départ vierge et de ne louper aucunes procédures. Après j'en sait pas trop plus j'ai pas osé le faire sur le mien je suis resté sous 10.7 avec une HD6870. 

Si d'autres peuvent apporter leur science?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mai 2014)

hugome a dit:


> Ho Ho, merci pour ta remarque.
> J'étais justement en train de me dire qu'il fallait que je réfléchisse à comment j'allais faire
> 
> Ben non, j'étais pas trop conscient de ça. Je me disais qu'à partir du moment où le boot.efi avait été changé, je pouvais choisir migration ou non, avec l'installateur classique
> J'ai tort ?



Et pourquoi vouloir absolument passer à Mavericks ?
Mountain Lion pourrait être le bon compromis, au moins pour la facilité


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Mai 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et pourquoi vouloir absolument passer à Mavericks ?
> Mountain Lion pourrait être le bon compromis, au moins pour la facilité



Heu ML?? Cette grosse daube? Perso c'est le pire OSX que j'ai jamais eu. Lent, plein de bug (j'ai perdu tous mes logiciel de MAO pro avec cette chiotte) . Et puis de toute façon ML est pas compatible non plus avec le 1.1 donc autant le HK et passer en Mav ou alors rester sur le très fiable Lion.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mai 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Et puis de toute façon ML est pas compatible non plus avec le 1.1 donc autant le HK et passer en Mav ou alors rester sur le très fiable Lion.


OK, je n'ai pas vérifié la compatibilité ML - MP 1,1. _Mea culpa_.

Autrement, les ressentis sont variables, j'aime bien ML


----------



## hugome (28 Mai 2014)

Je suis pas sûr de te suivre. 
Dans la bidouille de timao http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/505/page5 on remplace le boot.efi initial du macpro par le boot.efi de tiamo, qui, je croyais, est un boot.efi 32 bits qui "trompe" Mavericks, pour autoriser l'installation.
Dit autrement, à a cible le kernel est tjs en mode 32 bits, mais on intercepte (je crois) ttes les communications de mavericks avec lui. Donc ça me semble pas être le cas que tu décris. 

Ds le tuto macbidouille, tu crees un OS bootable sur une clé ou un disque, et 
"Il ne vous reste quà le sélectionner, et installer Mavericks comme nimporte quel autre OS X."  

Bref, je pensais que tu pouvais à ce moment choisir l'option migration des données utilisateur et installer directement mavericks sur le disque ssd cible (qui est sur lion).
J'ai faux ?




jellyboy74 a dit:


> Si c'était si simple. La seule façon de "gruger" ton EFi est de faire croire à ton ordinateur que tu lance un EFi32 alors qu'en vrai tu passes sur un EFI64 mais une fois cette étape réussie il faut que tous les protocole soit bernés aussi. Pas d'autres choix que d'installer une solution Iatkos par exemple donc avoir un disque vierge. Par contre tu peu mettre ton disque actuel en slot 2 et ensuite récupérer tes données à partir de celui ci. Donc théoriquement tu peu le faire mais a condition d'avoir un disque de départ vierge et de ne louper aucunes procédures. Après j'en sait pas trop plus j'ai pas osé le faire sur le mien je suis resté sous 10.7 avec une HD6870.
> 
> Si d'autres peuvent apporter leur science?


----------



## Superparati (28 Mai 2014)

Avait réalisé la bidouille je sais très bien de quoi je parle et si j'ai précisé qu'il fallait garder de côté du matos supporté nativement pas Lion c'est qu'il y a une raison. 
"Simplement" - l'ajout de l'adverbe dans mon commentaire était tout à faire mesuré et résumait la simplicité de la bidouille.

La manipulation consiste à seulement modifier dans une partition un fichier c'est tout. Tu peux tout à fait avoir d'installer sur ton disque dur Mavericks et Lion tout deux fonctionnels.

Mountain Lion est plus compliqué à installer sur un MacPro 1.1 et je le déconseille si l'on souhaite installer un OS plus récent.

Tschüss.




hugome a dit:


> Hello Superparati
> 
> Si je veux comparer des choses comparables, c'est-à-dire Lion sur SSD vs Mavericks sur SSD, je vois pas trop comment revenir en arrière. Si je passe mon SSD (Lion) sur Mavericks, je pourrais difficilement faire machine arrière (200 G°, des dizaines d'heures de restauration sur Time Machine, avec le risque que ça plante). Si je l'installe sur un disque dur classique, j'aurais pas les mêmes vitesses, pas les mêmes applis, je peux pas vraiment comparer. Si c'est pour installer maveriks sur le ssd , se louper, et revenir après sur un disque non SSD (Lion), je vois pas l'intérêt.
> 
> ...





jellyboy74 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu as quand même conscience que passer le 1.1 en Maverick signifie total clean installe puisque tu vas forcément passer par une technique de Hackintosh?
> 
> ...


----------



## jellyboy74 (29 Mai 2014)

Moi la question que je me pose c'est faut-il faire une clean instal ou alors Lion va-t-il migrer gentiment vers Mav's ?


----------



## hugome (29 Mai 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Moi la question que je me pose c'est faut-il faire une clean instal ou alors Lion va-t-il migrer gentiment vers Mav's ?




ça a l'air de marcher en upgradant 10.7.5
http://oemden.com/?page_id=585#comment-339


----------



## hugome (30 Mai 2014)

Superparati a dit:


> Avait réalisé la bidouille je sais très bien de quoi je parle et si j'ai précisé qu'il fallait garder de côté du matos supporté nativement pas Lion c'est qu'il y a une raison.
> "Simplement" - l'ajout de l'adverbe dans mon commentaire était tout à faire mesuré et résumait la simplicité de la bidouille.
> 
> La manipulation consiste à seulement modifier dans une partition un fichier c'est tout. Tu peux tout à fait avoir d'installer sur ton disque dur Mavericks et Lion tout deux fonctionnels.



Tu me conseilles quoi ?
Partitionner mon SSD pour y mettre Lion et Mavericks ? 
ça va pas vraiment le faire, il fait 256 Go, plein à 80%

C'est pour ça que je prefere l'upgrader en mavericks. 
Merci pour les recos de carte, mais est-ce qu'elles sont silencieuses, et est-ce que leurs ventilos tournent toujours ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (31 Mai 2014)

Les cartes graphique de nos jours sont relativement silencieuses et même quand elles tournent vite les ventilateur ont des profil qui limite le bruit. On es très loin des cartes qu'on trouvais il y a encore 10 ans! 

Une GTX660 ne fait presque plus de bruit ou alors par petits à coups. 

Sinon oui les ventilateurs tournent quasiment toujours mais à des vitesse très basses quand la carte n'est pas fortement sollicité.


----------



## Superparati (31 Mai 2014)

hugome a dit:


> Tu me conseilles quoi ?
> Partitionner mon SSD pour y mettre Lion et Mavericks ?
> ça va pas vraiment le faire, il fait 256 Go, plein à 80%
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Il y a peu de cartes graphique offrant de bonnes performances sans ventilateur. 
La Nvidia GT120 est passive mais poussive, bon ça sera toujours mieux que la 7300GT. Tu as également les GT 640, 650 ou la série des 740, 750 qui restent silencieuses.
Autre chose qui peut t'aider à faire ton choix, tu peux supprimer le ventilateur pour le remplacer par une solution complètement passive. J'ai utilisé ce module pour rendre muette ma feu Nvidia 8800GT. Actuellement j'ai le modèle Accelero Extreme III sur une ATI 5870. Même à pleine charge, elle ne fait pas plus de bruit que le MacPro donc reste très silencieuse pour les performances offertes.

Concernant le disque dur, ce n'est qu'une solution parmi d'autres. Tu peux garder dans un coin sur un disque dur externe un Système 100% compatible en cas de besoin (ce que j'ai fait - un sur un disque dur externe, j'ai gardé une partition de Lion). Mais depuis l'installation de Mavericks je n'en ai pas eu besoin. Ou si seulement pour remplacer le fichier efi et réparer les autorisations après une update de OS X 9.

Pour terminer, cela reste de la bidouille très accessible pour tout le monde. Si la personne à la chance de posséder un autre mac (portable) intel c'est gagné. Un coup de target pour palier à tous problèmes peut-être d'un grand réconfort.


----------



## jellyboy74 (6 Juin 2014)

Hello, petit up pour vous signifier la bonne nouvelle du jour:

La nouvelle carte Ati R9 290X est compatible avec OSX Yosemite (et peut être Maverick) (elle côute 400 euros) 

Cette carte est ultra puissante (au niveau d'une GTX 780ti) mais consomme aussi beaucoup (trop?) donc il faut savoir que sur un mac pro 2006/2007 (bidouillé pour faire tourner Mav ou Yosemite) il vous faudra ajouter un alimentation externe pour supporter la carte et que pour les autres ça passe 

On peut espérer que la nouvelle 295X2 (deux 290x sur la même carte) le soit aussi car cette dernière est la carte la plus puissante du monde à ce jour (mieux que la fameuse Titan Z) ...bon après elle coûte 1400 euros aussi.... 

Bref si certain font l'expérience , un retour sera le bienvenu


----------



## ashurao (6 Juin 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Hello, petit up pour vous signifier la bonne nouvelle du jour:
> 
> La nouvelle carte Ati R9 290X est compatible avec OSX Yosemite (et peut être Maverick) (elle côute 400 euros)
> 
> ...



Hello,

pourquoi juste les mac pro 2006/2007. Malheureusement, il faudra ajouter une alim auxiliaire dans n'importe quel mac pro. 
Pour la 295X2, même si les drivers fonctionnaient aussi avec cette carte, on ne pourra jamais la mettre dans un mac pro, même avec une alim auxiliaire, à cause de son système de refroidissement, hybride air/eau, enfin il me semble.


----------



## jellyboy74 (6 Juin 2014)

Bah ça a été testé sur un mac pro 2010 qui a la même alim que le 2008 (1500 watts je crois) . 

Sinon pour la 295X2 il existe un modèle air cooling : http://www.ginjfo.com/actualites/co...13-powercolor-abandonne-watercooling-20140604

Article sur la 290X : http://www.macg.co/materiel/2014/06/os-x-yosemite-gere-la-radeon-r290x-82487


----------



## Superparati (8 Juin 2014)

Alim de 980W plus précisément quel que soit le macpro au format tour (de 2006 à 2012)


----------



## jellyboy74 (8 Juin 2014)

Ok merci pour la précision, j'étais persuadé que les modèles 2010/2012 étaient bien plus puissants. 

Donc 980 watts à mon avis c'est largement bon.


----------



## ashurao (8 Juin 2014)

Hello,
Malheureusement, ce n'est pas qu'une question d'alimentation générale de l'ordi.

Tous les modèles de Mac Pro ont le même défaut (si je puis dire): Ils n'ont que 2 ports 6 pins.
Donc, des cartes comme la R9 290X ou comme la GTX 780ti qui possèdent un port 8 pins et un 6 pins, consomment plus que ce qu'il est prévu à pleine charge par le mac pro.

Petit rappel:
Alim 6 pins: 75W max
alim 8 pins: 150W max
PCI-express: 75W max

Donc un mac pro, avec ses 2 câbles 6 pins et le PCI-express, peut délivrer 225W max, en théorie.

J'ai une GTX 780 dans le mac pro. Comme la 780 Ti et la titan, elle possède un port 8 pins et un 6 pins. D'après Nvidia, ces cartes ont une consol max de  250W. Et j'imagine que c'est la même chose pour la R9 290X.

C'est vrai qu'elle fonctionne sans alim supplémentaire. J'avais acheté un adaptateur 6 pins vers 8 pins, et après branchement, pas de problème, tout va bien. La carte, en usage courant, est loin des 225W limite du mac. J'ai fait des mesures avec hardware monitor, il y avait de la marge.
Ensuite, j'ai fait un test à pleine charge, sur octane render, un moteur de rendu qui utilise exclusivement la carte graphique et uniquement des cartes Nvidia, puisqu'il est basé sur CUDA. J'ai mesuré près de 100W dans un des 6 pins.
Par mesure de sécurité, j'ai préféré installer une alim auxiliaire juste pour la carte.

Donc, même si ces cartes fonctionnent dans un mac pro; à pleine charge, il faut être conscient que l'on peut soit flinguer la carte, soit flinguer le mac.

Ce n'est pas que je veille te contredire jellyboy74, loin de là. Ton topic est super utile. Mais il vaut mieux que ceux qui se lanceront dans l'installation de ces cartes sachent qu'elles consomment beaucoup et que le mac pro n'est, officiellement, pas prévu pour. ( Même si ça marche et que l'on peut trouver des témoignages de macusers qui utilisaient des Titans, en usage intensif, sans alim.)


----------



## jellyboy74 (8 Juin 2014)

Ah mais chers ami tes précisions son carrément les bienvenues et je ne suis pas la science infuse! 

Merci d'avoir détaillé toute ces choses, surtout que je pense passer sur une 760 d'ici peu

Par contre t'es obligé de laisser ouvert le capot pour la seconde alimentation ou tu as fait un montage spéciale?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Par contre t'es obligé de laisser ouvert le capot pour la seconde alimentation ou tu as fait un montage spéciale?


Un lien pour une seconde alimentation ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h05 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Un lien pour une seconde alimentation ?




J'aurais plutôt dû citer ashurao, désolé :rose:


----------



## jellyboy74 (8 Juin 2014)

Bah en fait tu met bien ce que tu veux, n'importe quelle alim PC (500 watts pour être peinard) fait l'affaire


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Bah en fait tu met bien ce que tu veux, n'importe quelle alim PC (500 watts pour être peinard) fait l'affaire


Et le branchement de la CG ? Directement sur l'alimentation ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (9 Juin 2014)

Tu connecte ta Cg sur l'une des 4 ports PCi-e de ton mac pro, ensuite selon le nombre de câble PIN dont tu as besoin, tu les branches sur la nouvelle alimentation qui elle même sera branchée avec un câble normal vers une prise électrique. En gros l'alimentation du mac pro s'occupe du mac et l'alimentation supplémentaire gère la carte graphique


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2014)

C'est clair ! Merci beaucoup


----------



## ashurao (9 Juin 2014)

Hello,

ben, là encore, c'est pas si simple paraît-il. N'étant pas un expert en informatique, je ne peux pas être catégorique, mais une alim PC ne fonctionne pas sans être branchée à une carte mère.
Faites une recherche sur google, vous verrez qu'il y a pleins de sites pour faire fonctionner une alim sans carte mère avec une bidouille. Voici un exemple:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1131749

Personnellement, j'ai opté pour cette solution:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1472518&highlight=gtx+titan

Mais comme j'en ne suis pas un super bidouilleur, je laisse le capot ouvert. Mais il faut que je me bouge pour faire passer les câbles. Je pense que c'est pas terrible de fonctionner avec le capot ouvert.


----------



## jellyboy74 (9 Juin 2014)

http://www.adnpc.net/articles/54-de...sans-carte-mere/1-la-jonction-des-2-pins.html


----------



## ashurao (9 Juin 2014)

Super lien!! C'est exactement à cette bidouille que je pensais. Et sans ça, ça ne marche pas!


----------



## Ibiscus (9 Juin 2014)

Hum ! Dans l'exemple 1 donné par Ashurao, c'est sûr que la femme de ménage ne doit pas aimer !
Dans l'exemple 2 c'est le refroidissement des 2 alim une derrière l'autre qui peut poser problème.

Ce qui m'étonne surtout dans le cas 1 : si on voit bien les câbles blancs avec le +12V alimenter la carte graphique, on ne voit pas les câbles de retour du courant ( parfois désigné sous le vocable "masse", "terre", "0V"). Il faut bien quelque part relier le 0V des alim Apple et externe entre elle, en principe il faut des câbles aussi gros que les câbles blancs que l'on voit sur les photos. Il faut aussi mettre les 2 châssis celui du Mac pro et de l'alim externe au même potentiel de masse, cela fait un câble de plus, même s'il est plus petit.


----------



## jellyboy74 (9 Juin 2014)

Oui ou sinon tu fait comme dans le lien que j'ai mis


----------



## Ibiscus (9 Juin 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Oui ou sinon tu fait comme dans le lien que j'ai mis



Je vois pas le rapport ! Leurrer l'alim par un pont avec un trombone et permettre aux électrons de l'alim extérieure de faire leur petit allez-retour du 0V au +12V après avoir alimenter la CG est autre chose.


----------



## jellyboy74 (11 Juin 2014)

Moi ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi tu voudrais absolument lier les deux alim? 

Le but c'est juste d'alimenter la CG. Elle est connecté en 6Pin directement sur l'alim externe comme sur n'importe quel PC, tout ce qu'on lui demande c'est de se mettre en marche donc le truc du pont est parfait pour ça. Pour le reste c'est l'alim du mac qui le gère. 

En gros ta CG va fonctionner comme un disque dur externe. Les connecteurs 6Pin son sur l'alimentation et le port PCi-e sur la carte mère (comme un câble USB) . Quand tu as un disque dur externe tu ne recherche pas a relier les deux alimentations non? 

En gros quand tu allumes ton mac tu allumes aussi ton alim externe (ou tu la laisse tout le temps branché sur ta CG mais du coup la Cg va tourner à vide) .


----------



## Waterfront (13 Juin 2014)

Salut,

Mon message n'a pas de rapport avec les "dernières" cartes, mais au cas où ça puisse servir, je cherche juste à indiquer mon retour d'expérience dans l'intégration d'une carte issue du monde PC dans mon Mac Pro de 2009. En l'occurrence il s'agit d'une "vieille" GTX 650 ti Boost. J'ai pris un modèle chez MSI afin de bénéficier directement sur la carte des ports HDMI, DisplayPort et de 2 DVI. Je n'ai pas trouvé tous ces ports ensemble sur une carte d'un autre assembleur.

À l'origine je voulais prendre une EVGA ou une Gainward (souvent citées comme marques très "compatibles") mais elles n'ont pas tous ces ports à la fois, d'après mes recherches. J'ai aussi regardé en détail chez ZOTAC et Gygabyte. Les ASUS que tout le monde semble apprécier, en particulier pour leur silence, me tentaient beaucoup, mais encore une fois il n'y avait pas tous les ports que je voulais. Donc je me suis rabattu sur ce modèle :
MSI N650 Ti TF 2GD5/OC BE - Nvidia GTX 650 Ti Boost - 1033 MHz 2048 Mo - PCI-Express

*La configuration du Mac avant insertion de la carte:*
- Mac Pro 2009 (4.1), Quad-Core 2,66 Ghz
- OS X 10.9.3
- 16 Go de RAM (4 x 4 Go)
- 1 SSD 480 Go Crucial en disque de démarrage
- 1 SSD 120 Go Vertex (3,5") installé dans la 2e baie de lecteur optique
- 1 disque à plateaux 1 To Western Digital
- 1 disque à plateaux 650 Go Western Digital
- 1 carte PCI USB 3.0 ([URL="http://www.inateck.de/inateck-ktu3fr-5o2u-usb-3-0-pci-express-card/"]Inatek - 5 ports externes + 2 ports internes[/URL])
- 2 cartes graphiques GeForce GT 120 - 512 Mo d'origine
- 3 écrans Samsung F2380 M (ceux avec le port HDMI, que n'a pas le F2380)

*Concernant l'installation de la nouvelle carte GTX 650 ti Boost :*
- J'avais préalablement installé les derniers drivers Mac de Quadro/GeForce de chez NVidia.
- Je l'ai mise sur le port PCI "1" (le plus bas).
- Il faut un câble pour assurer son alimentation électrique. Mais LE câble adéquat n'était pas fourni dans la boîte. Par contre il y avait une rallonge d'alimentation PCI 6 pins vers molex que j'ai pu utiliser pour faire la liaison avec une autre rallonge d'alimentation déjà reliée à la carte USB 3.0. 
J'ai donc le port SATA de la baie interne n°4 qui alimente à la fois la carte USB 3.0 et la carte graphique GTX 650. Désolé pour la complexité ! 

Rien eu d'autre à faire, ça marche nickel.
Si je ne laisse dans le Mac que la GTX 650, évidemment le Mac démarre à l'aveugle, sans écran de Boot. En soit, ça ne pose aucun problème. Si besoin on peut parfaitement démarrer sur la partition Recovery du Mac en maintenant les touches cmd + alt + R enfoncées jusqu'au bout de la procédure de démarrage. 

Mais bon, pour pouvoir régulièrement démarrer sur un volume ou un autre, il faut conserver une carte estampillée "Apple" pour avoir l'écran de Boot et la possibilité de choisir le volume.

Pour résumer, je dirais qu'intégrer une telle carte dans ces machines ne pose pas de problème particulier, autre celui de disposer du ou des câbles adéquats pour en assurer l'alimentation électrique, si elle est nécessaire. À mon avis, la galère, si galère il doit y avoir c'est ça !

A priori, les modèles GTX 650 et GTX 650 ti, eux n'ont pas besoin d'alimentation électrique supplémentaire : ils se servent directement et uniquement sur le port PCI dans lequel ils sont logés.


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Juin 2014)

Salut et un grand merci pour ton retour 

Pour l'alimentation il existe plus simple. Tu enlève le "bloc DVD" et depuis celui ci tu trouvera une prise "molex" vannante normalement (en plus de la sata) ce qui te permet de connecter directement le câble 6-pin fourni 

Sinon pour changer de voulue je suppose que tu veux parler de Boot Camp? Si c'est la cas il suffit d'aller dans préférence> disque de démarrage> Boot Camp et quand tu es sur Boot Camp tu vas dans ta barre des tâche> Boot Camp, clic droit> redémarrer sous OSX 

Et niveau performances qu'en penses tu de cette GTX650ti (qui n'est pas vieille, sortie fin 2012)


----------



## Waterfront (13 Juin 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Pour l'alimentation il existe plus simple. Tu enlève le "bloc DVD" et depuis celui ci tu trouvera une prise "molex" vannante normalement (en plus de la sata) ce qui te permet de connecter directement le câble 6-pin fourni


C'est ce que je pensais faire au départ, sauf que je ne vois strictement aucune autre prise que les 2 SATA quand je retire le bloc DVD.



jellyboy74 a dit:


> Sinon pour changer de volume je suppose que tu veux parler de Boot Camp? Si c'est la cas il suffit d'aller dans préférence> disque de démarrage> Boot Camp et quand tu es sur Boot Camp tu vas dans ta barre des tâche> Boot Camp, clic droit> redémarrer sous OSX


Heu&#8230; non, je ne pensais pas à Bootcamp, que je n'utilise pas.



jellyboy74 a dit:


> Et niveau performances qu'en penses tu de cette GTX650ti (qui n'est pas vieille, sortie fin 2012)


Ça fait seulement 3 jours que j'ai fait la manip de l'échange, donc pour le moment je ne pense pas avoir assez de recul pour être sûr de ce que je dirais&#8230; Par ailleurs, je ne joue pas du tout sur mon Mac 
Mon utilisation quotidienne est basée sur InDesign, Illustrator, Photoshop et Acrobat en versions CC pour le boulot. Avec le surf et la gestion de mes mails.
J'ai l'impression que certaines choses se font sensiblement plus vite dans Photoshop. 
Pour tous les autres softs, y compris le Finder, ça semble légèrement plus réactif à l'affichage, mais c'est peut-être un effet placebo ?! 

Un truc me dérange un tout petit peu, et je le craignais surtout en ayant fait le choix d'une carte autre que ASUS : le bruit global émis par le Mac est sensiblement plus élevé avec la GTX 650 ti Boost de MSI qu'avec les 2 GT120. Et lorsque je laisse tourner des softs qui font appel à Java ou Flash, le ventilo se fait entendre rapidement. Rien d'insurmontable, mais quand j'éteins le Mac Pro ou que je passe sur l'iMac 27" de 2011 qui a pourtant un disque à plateaux, le silence est d'or !


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Juin 2014)

Ah oui c'est vrai que c'est un mac pro de 2009! Donc deux sata...il y a encore un avantage à avoir un mac pro 2006 :râteau:

Sinon pour le bruit n'oublie pas qu'on es en pleine canicule et que les températures font souffrir les cartes graphiques; Tu noteras un gros changement dès qu'elles redescendront mais tu aura toujours un petit souffle. 

Pour avoir possédé des carte Asus Direct CuII (sur une republic of gamer) c'est pas forcément mieux que les autres. jusqu'à maintenant la marque qu j'ai testé qui fait le moins de bruit c'est EVGA et Sapphire (7950 boost) . Mais c'est le cas uniquement sur des versions custom.


----------



## Waterfront (17 Juin 2014)

Salut,

Juste une précision par rapport au driver pour la carte
Hier j'ai fait une "clean install" de Mac OS X 10.9 sur mon Mac Pro : la carte marche très bien sans avoir besoin d'installer le moindre driver de chez Nvidia. Pendant et après l'installation, elle est parfaitement reconnue par le Mac.


----------



## jellyboy74 (17 Juin 2014)

Merci pour ta précision. En effet depuis Maverick les prises en charge native s'élargissent mais il n'existait pas encore lors de la création de ce topic. 

Au passage tu as quoi comme carte?


----------



## Sly54 (17 Juin 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Bah en fait tu met bien ce que tu veux, n'importe quelle alim PC (500 watts pour être peinard) fait l'affaire


Sur cette page (from Amazon), quels critères pour choisir une alimentation ?
Et comment je vois où brancher la carte graphique ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (17 Juin 2014)

Bah ça dépend. Il faut choisir un modulaire, c'est mieux (ça évite d'avoir 10 000 câbles qui servent à rien) . Ensuite c'est tout simple les câbles livrés avec la carte graphique sont des 6 ou 8pin (de la carte) vers du Molex (sur l'alimentation) donc il suffit de connecter le tout ensemble.


----------



## ashurao (17 Juin 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Merci pour ta précision. En effet depuis Maverick les prises en charge native s'élargissent mais il n'existait pas encore lors de la création de ce topic.
> 
> Au passage tu as quoi comme carte?



Pour apporter une petite précision supplémentaire, non seulement il est de moins en moins nécessaire de les télécharger, mais en plus, ils peuvent mettre le bazar. Ma GTX 570 ne semble plus fonctionner avec les drivers web pour 10.9.3. Je suis obligé de démarrer avec les drivers du système.

Par contre, les drivers web restent obligatoire pour qui voudrait installer les GTX 780TI, Titan Black et certaines GTX 780 et Titan ancienne génération.


----------



## jellyboy74 (19 Juin 2014)

Bonne nouvelle aujourd'hui puisque la carte Ati Sapphire 7970 (surpuissante) est pris en charge sur les mac pro 1.1 et 2.1 "modifiés" pour tourner sous Maverick! 

La carte est parfaitement fonctionnelle et tout à fait silencieuse. Pour vous donner une idée de la puissance de la carte un Battlefield 4 tourne en ultra à 80 fps 1080P et à 35 fps en 4K 

La news date un peu mais je suis tombé par hasard dessus alors je vous en fait profiter! 

http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/feedback/2007MacPro7970Mavericks.html


----------



## bigmiches (7 Juillet 2014)

bonjour à tous 

merci pour ces éléments de réflexion ! je remets la discussion au goût du jour !
j'ai un mac pro 2009 et je souhaite lui mettre un coup de fouet :
j'ai prix 4 Go de plus de ram (je suis donc à 16) et vais mettre un SSD. 
je souhaite maintenant changer la carte graphique (ma 4870 galère !) : j'utilise la suite creative cloud (after effects en tête) et la suite Final cut pro. 
je souhaite donc une carte CUDA (si j'ai bien compris) 
je suis sous OS 10.8.5

que me conseillerez vous actuellement dans les 200  ? 
la ATI 7970 ? la GTX 660 ? quid des R9 280 ? 
avec un peu de chance je vais tomber sur une solde ... 

merci pour vos avis !


----------



## ashurao (7 Juillet 2014)

Hello,
Alors si tu souhaites prendre une carte cuda, déjà il faut oublier les cartes AMD, puisque CUDA est une "technologie" propriétaire de Nvidia ( même si le constructeur propose des licences, ni AMD ni Intel semblent n'en vouloir).
Donc oubli les hd 7960, R9 280 et autre.

Ensuite, pour la 660, il faudrait voir des tests sur net, car cette carte, pour un usage GPGPU n'est pas un foudre de guerre.
Dans les séries GTX 6XX, en dessous de la 680, ça ne vaut rien, et pour les 7XX, sous le 770, c'est pas non plus intéressant. Mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## bigmiches (7 Juillet 2014)

ok, plutôt dans les 250-300 alors ... 
je cherche effectivement les performances, notamment sur les calculs after effects. 

merci pour ta réponse, peut être d'autres me donneront aussi leur avis !


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Juillet 2014)

Salut. 

Alors quelques explications s'imposent. CUDA est une technologie Nvidia, "les coeurs cuda" sont censés rentrer en action pour prendre en charge les calculs annexes. Ceci dit il faut que le programme en question soit optimisé Cuda ca qui à mon avis n'est pas le cas d'after effect . 

Pour le choix des cartes si tu veux absolument du CUDA il faudra donc prendre du Nvidia. 

Le gigantesque affaire du moment c'est ça : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Destock...-2777-GeForce-GTX-660-2048-Mo-PCI-Express.htm

C'est marqué "occasion" mais en fait c'est du reconditioné (quelqu'un qui a changé d'avis ou qui n'a pas aimé et qui a mis le produit en retour). Vu le prix, si j'avais les moyens elle serait déjà chez moi ! 

Sinon dans la perspective ou tu n'ai pas fermé à ATI tu peu y mettre une 7970! Et là c'est des perfs de malade pour le prix : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Destock...-01-40G-Radeon-HD7970-3072-Mo-PCI-Express.htm

Par contre elle ne fonctionnera que sous Mavericks (gratuit sur l'appstore). Attention ne surtout pas opter pour les 7950/R9-280 qui elles ne sont pas compatibles (à cause de la 7950 mac edition qui est privilégié  avec son prix de la honte) 


Pour la petite histoire sinon la série "R" de chez ATI en dehors des R9-290/290X/295x2 sont de simple rennomages des 7XXX. 

Exemple: R280X égale 7970

R280 égale 7950
R270 égale 7870
R260 égale 7850 etc etc etc 

Personnellement je suis "pro" ATI mais quand il est question de MAC j'ai plus confiance en Nvidia. Leur cartes sont toutes compatibles depuis des années. 


Donc pour récapituler dans ton cas 

- GTX660: méga affaire et bonnes perfs (en jeu mais pas sûr qu'en dev ce soit bien terrible) mais peu devenir bruyante quand ça chauffe (mais ça reste très normal) , petite consommation, un seul câble Pin (spéciale qu'il faut acheter sur ebay pour mac puisque tu as un 2009 et que donc tu ne peu pas utiliser la prise molex présente sur les versions antérieur) , compatible depuis 10.7.3 

- ATI 7970: Deux fois plus chers (dans le cas de mon lien ) , performances monstrueuses, super refroidissement, consommation plus importante, 2 câble: un 6Pin et un 8Pin (de souvenir , à vérifier sur leur site) , compatible seulement avec Mavericks (10.9) 

MAIS

Tu peu aussi te pencher sur le marché de l'occasion (style bon coin ) ou on trouves par exemple des GTX570 à 70 euros, des 6870 à 50 euros etc . 

Voilà pour moi


----------



## ashurao (7 Juillet 2014)

Si si, after effect est optimisé CUDA,
Mais pour combien de temps. Car c'est le seul (il me semble) Adobe a entamé une migration vers OpenCl.


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Juillet 2014)

Oui c'est ça Ashurao , c'est ce que j'avais lu aussi. Donc ça remet sérieusement en cause l'utilité de CUDA.


----------



## bigmiches (7 Juillet 2014)

Quelle rapidité, vous êtes top sur ce forum 

en fait after effects demande bien du CUDA notamment pour l'activation du rendu 3D avec lancer de rayon. 

donc plutôt la 660 au super prix en reconditionné ? (je n'aime pas trop RDC mais bon ...) 
ashurao avait l'air de dire que les perfs étaient pas terribles ... 

est ce que le saut de prix pour la 770 vaudrait le coup ? (255)
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00151957.html 

merci pour ces infos !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------

ok je lis vos messages écrits en même temps ... 

cela remet la 7970 en course alors ???


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Juillet 2014)

Bah dans un premier temps la 7970 n'apportera que son énorme puissance brut qui à mon sens peu largement combler l'absence de coeurs CUDA mais à moyen terme si Adobe fait effectivement des mise à jour Open CL alors là Cuda n'aura plus aucun intérêt. 

Par contre dans l'immédiat (et dans l'optique que le support open CL reste un hypothèse non vérifié) une GTX770 serait évidemment un très bon choix par contre il faudrait un modèle comme le suivant : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00148419.html

En effet le modèle MSI que tu as mis en lien est un version "stock" (sortie d'usine) c'est à dire telle que Nvidia la présente avec un refroidissement certe efficace mais peu otpimisé. 

Dans le cas de la Gainward tu as un modèle "custom" autrement dit avec un refroidissement largement retravaillé et plus efficace. Souvent on retrouves aussi une augmentation des fréquences qui donnent encore plus de puissance.


----------



## bigmiches (7 Juillet 2014)

chez RDC il y a celle ci en plus de l'offre à 205 :
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/showdetl.cfm?product_id=4922192#moid:MO-F1EEBM32025128
à 159  .... qu'est ce qui justifie la différence de prix ? 
1 seul displayport au lieu de  2 ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Juillet 2014)

Si le visuel est juste il s'agit d'une version "stock". Quand ça se met en route tu l'entends ça je peu te le dire! (c'est à dire quand il fait très chaud ou quand tu vas lancer un rendu lourd, au repos pas de soucis) 

Juste cet état de fait justifie la différence de prix !


----------



## bigmiches (7 Juillet 2014)

ils ne le précisent pas dans leur annonce, ils sont un peu gonflés... 
tu me dis quand tu en as marre  mais j'ai trouvé celle ci, en vapor-x ... ? meilleur refroidissement ? 

http://www.grosbill.com/4-sapphire_...tegps&ef_id=U7q-xQAABMvtwwi6:20140707162208:s

mais y en a combien ??? !!! 

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/showdetl.cfm?product_id=4922129#moid:MO-2F684M32013046


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Juillet 2014)

La gros bill elle est nickel. Super prix, refroidissement très bon. Par contre attention je te rappel que l'upgrade vers Mavericks est obligatoire, je ne suis pas du tout sûr que cette carte fonctionne sous 10,8.


----------



## bigmiches (7 Juillet 2014)

donc entre la vapor x à 179 ou celle que tu avais vu en OC à 205, tu prendrais la vapor ? 

pas de difficulté à installer, si ce n'est la MAJ mavericks (il faut que je verifie qu'il n'y a pas de souci avec Adobe CC et FCP7) ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Juillet 2014)

Ouais la Vapor X c'est le juste milieu! 

Sinon à l'installation comme je te l'ai dit il te faut 2 câbles: 

un 6pin et un 8pin. Normalement il sont livrés avec la carte mais pour les PC. Hors sur nos chers mac pro, ces câbles là ne sont pas compatibles à moins d'avoir une prise molex. (tu peux vérifier en ouvrant le mac et en sortant le bloc DVD pour voir si tu es en SATA ou MOLEX) (au cas si tu es en molex il te faudra tout de même acheter un dédoubler Molex soit un prise molex qui part vers 2 (Y) )  ;

Sinon donc tu achètes les câbles en question ici: http://www.ebay.fr/sch/Câbles-connecteurs-/31491/m.html?_ssn=speedermac

il te faut un 6pin/6pin et un 6pin/8pin

Pour l'installation c'est tout con: 

- tu vire ta carte actuelle
- tu branche tes câble 6 et 8pin sur ta carte mère (il y a deux slot 6 pin disponible) 
- tu insert ta carte dans un port pcie 
- tu branche l'autre bout des 6 et 8 pin sur la carte
- tu referme tout ça 
- Tu allumes ton mac
- L'écran reste noir c'est normal
- le bureau apparait ( au bout de 45 secondes voir moins vu que tu as un SSD (15 secondes) 
- tu click sur pomme
- et là tu devrais voir Saphirre ATi 79XX 3GO
- Une érection se déclenche alors 









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bigmiches (7 Juillet 2014)

mais juste milieu cela veut dire que la sapphire version OC de RDC aurait de meilleure perf ? 
(pour 20  de plus si les perf sont mieux, pourquoi pas ...) 
désolé mais je n'ai pas bien compris la difference ... à part cette notion de refroidissement ... 

en tout cas merci bien pour le temps passé à me répondre, si je prends la vapor X je ne manquerai pas de te tenir au courant si elle marche sous 10.8.5 !


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Juillet 2014)

Pour quelques mghz de plus tu verra pas la différence entre les deux alors mieux vaux économiser 20 euros, ça te paiera les câbles !


----------



## bigmiches (7 Juillet 2014)

Un grand merci à toi et ashuaro qui m'avez donné vos avis précieux ! 
bonne continuation , je reviendrai t'embeter si je ne m'en sors pas avec la carte


----------



## lewax (14 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour tous le monde...
Je me joins a ce topic car j'ai un vieux mac pro 1.1 de 2007 et je voudrais le passer a maverick (avec la manip du bios qui a l'air de marcher pas mal)...

Par contre, ma carte graphique est la 7300 et doit être changée pour faire cela...

Est-ce que quelqu'un a testé une radeon R7 260X 1GB (de Sapphire). C'est une carte pas trop chère et elle est indiquée chez mon fournisseur comme compatible mac...

Je pensais a cette carte parce qu'elle est pas trop chère 
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1226&pid=2069&psn=&lid=3&leg=0#

Merci d'avance


----------



## jellyboy74 (14 Juillet 2014)

Salut. 

Alors sache que je suis dans le même cas que toi et que la 7300GT n'empêche absolument pas l'installation. Elle te sera d'ailleurs absolument nécessaire. 

En effet une nouvelle carte d'origine PC te ferait perdre le Bootscreen. 

la 7300 empêche pas l'affichage mais l'utilisation du Mac (car Mavericks n'alloue que 16MO de mémoire donc ça plante toutes les 2 secondes) . 

Pour ce qui est de la 260X c'est en fait la même chose que la 7850HD (c'est qu'un changement de nom) et je te conseil vivement cette dernière car les prix sont fusillés (http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...50-1G-11200-96-90G.htm#moid:MO-1240AM30315452) 

Tu peu aussi lorgner du côté de la GTX750, un peu plus cher mais dont les drivers sont plus stables : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...-110-en-credit-Jeu.htm#moid:MO-C810EM29292116

N'oublis surtout pas que tu devra acheter des câbles 6pin pour brancher ta carte ou alors aller chercher la prise molex libre derrière ton bloc DVD (facile à sortir, une petit manette à tirer ! ) pour brancher la câble fourni avec la carte.


----------



## lewax (14 Juillet 2014)

Merci Jellyboy pour ces informations.
Comme je suis en suisse, le bon plan de rue du commerce n'en est pas un pour moi (port, tva et frais de douane).. Ici, je n'ai pas pu trouver de 7850.

Mais du coup, j'en profite pour te poser encore une question...

Tu prendrais plutôt une GTX750 ou une GTX750ti?? Je peux en avoir (de marque Asus. Ca va aussi?)
Ou sinon, j'ai une 6870 dans un PC. Je prends celle la et mets une carte neuve dans le PC???


----------



## jellyboy74 (14 Juillet 2014)

Bah ça dépend ce que tu en veux ? Si c'est pour jouer oui une 750ti sera meilleure. 

Par contre j'ai en ce moment même une 6870 sur mon mac pro (version stock par contre donc assez bruyante) et elle marche impeccable (sous windows je met watchdogs en 1080P détails sur moyen, pas mal pour une carte de 2010! ) 

Donc bonne idée


----------



## ashurao (14 Juillet 2014)

Attention, bien vérifier avant, mais les 750 750ti ne sont pas reconnues sous Mac OS X , ce qui est bien dommage car la Ti a un bon rapport consommation/performance OpenCl.


----------



## jellyboy74 (14 Juillet 2014)

La 750ti c'est Kepler je crois non?


----------



## ashurao (14 Juillet 2014)

Ben non, justement, ce sont les premières cartes maxwell


----------



## jellyboy74 (15 Juillet 2014)

Bah c'est encore mieux, Maxwell est pris en charge par Mavericks. 

La preuve avec ce GTX770 : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLlQZirX9yY

Je crois même que les petites 640/740 passent maintenant avec mavericks. Par contre là ou tu as raison c'est qu'elles ne passeraient pas sous L et ML.


----------



## lewax (15 Juillet 2014)

Bon ben j'ai commandé les câble d'alimentation PCIe (pas envie de m'embêter avec l'adaptateur molex et je trouve + propre les câbles PCIe). Dès que je les reçois, je tente le truc.

Merci à tous ceux qui ont participé a ce topic (fort intéressant) et en particulier merci à Jellyboy.


----------



## jellyboy74 (15 Juillet 2014)

C'est avec plaisir que moi et ashurao (parmi d'autre)  essayons d'aider un maximum de personnes. 

Ne manque pas de nous tenir au jus. Tu vas donc essayer avec ta 6870?


----------



## ashurao (15 Juillet 2014)

Oui, mais non,
La 770 n'est pas une carte maxwell, ni la 740 d'ailleurs.

http://mobile.clubic.com/carte-grap...e-706029-geforce-gt-740-renommage-gt-640.html

Actuellement, il n'y a que 2 cartes maxwell. Et aux dernières nouvelles, elles n'étaient toujours pas reconnues pas OS X.
Mais bon, j'ai peut-être raté une news sur macrumors ou Netkas  ou ailleurs 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h03 ----------

Et la 640 passe sans problème sous ML, j'ai tourné pendant plusieurs mois avec une EVGA 640 4go


----------



## lewax (16 Juillet 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> C'est avec plaisir que moi et ashurao (parmi d'autre)  essayons d'aider un maximum de personnes.
> 
> Ne manque pas de nous tenir au jus. Tu vas donc essayer avec ta 6870?



Yes. Avec la 6870. J'ai commandé les câbles sur eBay parce quelle nécessité 2x6pin. Ils devraient arriver jeudi.

La j'ai créé l'installeur de maverick avec SFOTT. Super simple. J'ai booté dessus mais actuellement je fais une image disque de mon système actuel. Juste pour être sur.

Une fois l'image disque faire, je vais lancer l'install avec la 7300 en attendant de recevoir les câbles.
Je vous tiens au jus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 22h26 ----------

Bon ben installation finie. La, mises à jour avec le mac app store. Ca passe nickel. Vivement les câbles pour mettre la 6870 parce que chez moi, maverick alloue seulement 8mo à la 7300!!! Je vous explique pas la beauté des images!!! et les ralentissements dès qu'il y a un semblant d'animation!!! Mais sinon, le système a l'air très réactif.
Plus de mes news dès l'install de la 6870


----------



## lewax (19 Juillet 2014)

Voila mon petit retour...
J'ai donc mis la 6870 dans le mac pro en 10.9.4. Effectivement, pas d'écran de démarrage.Ensuite, l'écran s'active sur la fenêtre de login. Résolution de m... Je me log et hop une fenêtre d'utilitaire de carte pic s'ouvre en me disant que mes cartes ne fonctionnent pas au maximum (j'ai laissé la 7300 dedans pour le boot au cas ou).
Je bidouille dans les préférences des écrans et voila, résolution nickel. Système fluide et réactif. Nickel... Très content d'avoir tenté le coup. Mon vieux mac pro a droit a une nouvelle vie et du coup, je vais économiser le prix d'un nouveau mac!!! 

Par contre. Quelqu'un sais comment désactiver le double écran?? Je pense que c'est activé parce que j'ai les 2 cartes graphiques (mais qu'un écran branché sur la 6870)

Ci dessous, quelques captures d'écran...


 

 


Merci pour ce topic


----------



## jellyboy74 (19 Juillet 2014)

Super! 

Pour la 7200, vire là et ça résoudra le soucis des 2 écrans (je me souviens plus comment on fait)

Par contre tu as installé une version 10.9.4 direct ou tu as mis la 10.9 et ensuite tu a fait les maj? 
Moi je suis resté en 10.9 mais j'ai peu de faire les maj!


----------



## lewax (19 Juillet 2014)

Bon la 7300, je vais la laisser. Tant pis pour cette histoire de double écran. (Si je tombe sur la soluce, je la mettrai ici)
Et oui, j'ai mis la 10.9.4 direct en créant l'installeur de maverick au moyen de SFOTT. Très simple. J'ai lu sur un forum que des mecs avaient fait les mises à jour via l'app store. Certaines sans problème genre 10.9->10.9.1 et d'autres, ils avaient du repatcher mais sans trop de problèmes. Pas mal d'infos ici: liens

Ce que je ferais à ta place, c'est de créer l'installeur avec SFOTT et le 10.9.4 téléchargé sur l'app store et ensuite faire la mise à jour en bootant sur ce disque ou clef usb.


----------



## ashurao (19 Juillet 2014)

Hello,
Pour ton problème de double écran,
Je pense que cela n'a rien à voir avec le fait d'avoir 2 cartes. Cela fait plusieurs mois (peut-être plus de 2 ans) que je tourne avec 2 cartes graphiques. Et je n'ai jamais ce bug.


----------



## jellyboy74 (19 Juillet 2014)

Merci Lewax, je vais tenter de cette façon c'est plus simple!


----------



## lewax (20 Juillet 2014)

Encore moi...
Vous pensez que sur la 6870 je peux brancher un écran 4k??? Comme j'économise l'achat d'un nouveau mac, je me suis dit que je pouvais investir dans un nouvel écran...


----------



## jellyboy74 (20 Juillet 2014)

Ah là non ça supportera pas la 4K 

Max resolution: 2560x1600 en DV-i et 1080P en HDMI. 

J'aimerais juste faire une aparté sur le terme 4K. La 4K c'est un résolution minimum de 5120 × 2160 . Beaucoup nous vendent du "rêve" avec des écrans/télé "4KUHD" ou simplement 4K avec une résolution qui est en fait celle de l'UHD (ultra Hight Définition) en (3840 × 2160)


----------



## bigmiches (25 Juillet 2014)

salut tout le monde, 

ça y est, la radeon 7970 est dans mon mac ... ça a l'air de fonctionner, même avec 10.8.5 






2 choses : 
- la 4870 était sur un support qui "rentrait" dans le ventilo derrière : impossible de reutiliser ce support et du coup la 7970 est juste "posée" sur la ferraille du mac : normal ? 
- à l'extinction, un petit phénomène nouveau : les ecrans restent vident un moment, avec un petit curseur en haut à gauche. (j'ai l'impression qui met un peu plus de temps à s'éteindre, mais je me trompe peut être...) 

je vais de ce pas essayer avec final cut pour commencer ... 

merci pour votre aide qui a été décisive, surtout jellboy.


----------



## lewax (25 Juillet 2014)

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de faire marcher la 6870 mieux sur mac? Elle fait un score de 41 sur cinebench mac alors que sur Pc elle fait dans les 60??


----------



## jellyboy74 (25 Juillet 2014)

bigmiches a dit:


> salut tout le monde,
> 
> ça y est, la radeon 7970 est dans mon mac ... ça a l'air de fonctionner, même avec 10.8.5
> 
> ...



Alors pour le support je sais pas trop mais ça n'est pas grave. Pour ce qui est de l'extinction c'est normal, tu as un écran gris/blanc puis un tout noir avec un bout de sprite balnc dans le coin supérieur gauche, c'est normal ! 

Et sinon est ce que la carte est silencieuse ? 


@Lewax: Non malheureusement ma 6870 offre aussi des perfs très moyenne sur mac hormis dans les jeux ou elle excelle. La mienne est surtout bruyante.


----------



## bigmiches (25 Juillet 2014)

elle a l'air oui  
par contre j'ai l'impression sur final cut d'avoir des drops sur l'image que je n'avais pas avant ... 

je continue de regarder ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h36 ----------

résultats sur cinebench : pas terrible, non ? 

[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/kpa1aabfp]
	
[/URL]


----------



## lewax (25 Juillet 2014)

Suis pas un pro mais par rapport a la 6870 qui fait 41-42, (60 et quelques sur pc), je trouve ca pas beaucoup mieux ton 49...


----------



## jellyboy74 (25 Juillet 2014)

Ca va c'est pas horrible non plus. Par contre regardez le test de la 7950 mac edition vous verrez qu'elle fait guerre mieux que la 5850 mac edition (même puce que la 6870) donc petit différence qui semble normal sous mac.


----------



## bigmiches (25 Juillet 2014)

du coup mes drops sous final viendraient d'une incompatibilité ? 

pas de ça sous after, ou VLC ou quicktime quand je regarde les rushes en 1920 par exemple... 

par contre sous cinebech ou after, la carte est reconnue comme une radeon tropic xt je sais pas quoi ... c'est normal ça ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (25 Juillet 2014)

Tu devrais aller sur le site de sapphire et télécharger les drivers de la 7950 mac edition, ça devrais corriger les soucis : http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/downloads/?pid=1777&psn=0006&lid=1&os=13


----------



## ALAP27 (25 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un mac pro 1.1 de 2006 en 10.7.5, je viens  d'installer une carte GTX 660 Gainward qui n'est pas reconnue. Je  pensais qu'il n'y avait pas de pb sur ce type de carte ?
Avez vous un conseil à me proposer svp?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## jellyboy74 (25 Juillet 2014)

C'est très étonnant normalement la 660 passe crème. Avez vous bien branché la prise PCi-e d'alimentation de la carte sur votre carte mère? 

Sur quelle sortie êtes vous branchés? (hdmi, DV-i) ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TImpXtGYhGE


----------



## ashurao (25 Juillet 2014)

Les séries 6xx fonctionnent-elles sous 10.7?
Il va peut-être devoir passer sous ML

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------

Après vérification sur les sites d'EVGA et d'Apple, ou l'on peut acheter les 2 seules cartes de la série 6xx tournant officiellement sur Mac ( GTX 680 et quadro K5000 ),
Il faut au minimum Mac OS 10.8.3.


----------



## jellyboy74 (25 Juillet 2014)

Oui donc autant qu'il fasse la bidouille pour passer sous 10,9 comme moi. Comme j' l'avais bien précisé sur le topic initial, seule la 660ti passe sous Lion. 

Si il reste sous 10.7 il faudra se rabattre sur la GTX560 ou autre .


----------



## bigmiches (25 Juillet 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Tu devrais aller sur le site de sapphire et télécharger les drivers de la 7950 mac edition, ça devrais corriger les soucis : http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/downloads/?pid=1777&psn=0006&lid=1&os=13




il me répond que mon mac OS contient déjà les pilotes ...


----------



## jellyboy74 (25 Juillet 2014)

ah bah oui je suis con ils sont déjà intégrés depuis 10.8 :mouais:

Là c'est dur de savoir pourquoi tu as ce genre de drop, à creuser peut être en cherchant sur le net.


----------



## lewax (26 Juillet 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Oui donc autant qu'il fasse la bidouille pour passer sous 10,9 comme moi. Comme j' l'avais bien précisé sur le topic initial, seule la 660ti passe sous Lion.
> 
> Si il reste sous 10.7 il faudra se rabattre sur la GTX560 ou autre .




Oui et en plus 10.9 tourne mieux que 10.7 sur un Mac Pro 1.1 (enfin c'est mon avis)


----------



## jellyboy74 (26 Juillet 2014)

Ah bah idem pour moi, pas photo tellement ça tourne bien mieux!


----------



## ALAP27 (26 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Ok merci pour votre aide, je vais monter de version ...


----------



## ALAP27 (31 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

J'essaye d'installer Mavericks sur mon Mac pro 1.1 mais à la dernière étape j'ai un problème lors de l'exécution de la commande "xar" dans le terminal :
pc5:new alapalap$ xar -x -f ../OSInstall.mpkg 
Error while extracting archiveDistribution): io: Could not create file (Operation not supported) - ignored
Error while extracting archiveResources/ar.lproj/License.rtf): io: Could not create file (Operation not supported) - ignored
Error while extracting archiveResources/ar.lproj/Localizable.strings): io: Could not create file (Operation not supported) - ignored
Error while extracting archiveResources/ar.lproj/VolumeCheck.strings): io: Could not create file (Operation not supported) - ignored
Error while extracting archiveResources/ca.lproj/License.rtf): io: Could not create file (Operation not supported) - ignored
Error while extracting archiveResources/ca.lproj/Localizable.strings): io: 
...
J'ai bien 2 fichiers qui sont crées mais le fichier Distribution ne contient rien, le fichier Ressources semble correct.
Le fichier OSInstall.mpkg a bien la bonne taille et j'ai bien respecté toute les étapes.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## lewax (31 Juillet 2014)

Essaie avec la méthode SFOTT (je crois que j'ai mis un liens plus haut). Beaucoup plus simple.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------

Numéro de message 206...


----------



## jellyboy74 (31 Juillet 2014)

ALAP27 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'essaye d'installer Mavericks sur mon Mac pro 1.1 mais à la dernière étape j'ai un problème lors de l'exécution de la commande "xar" dans le terminal :
> pc5:new alapalap$ xar -x -f ../OSInstall.mpkg
> ...



J'avais eu le même soucis mais j'arrives plus à me souvenir comment j'avais fait....c'était tout con en plus bordel! ....... si ça me reviens je le poste direct


----------



## creasonhos (31 Juillet 2014)

Un grand merci à toi jellyboy74 ce topic est super !

Malgré tout je suis un peu perdu car la liste des carte graphique que tu conseilles sont de plus en difficile à trouver chez les revendeurs. Car il me faut absolument une facture lors de  l'achat. 

Quels sont les cartes graphiques du moment que tu conseilles pour un MacPro de 2009 (4.1) :
Mac OS X 10.9.4
2x2.26 Mhz quad core
16 go de ram ddr3
4 disques durs
2 superdrive

la carte graphique est celle d'origine.
Utilisation : photoshop, illustrator, indesign, Premier et Final cut
et je me remet surtout au jeux vidéo
Mon budget est de 300 euros environ et et je n'ai pas besoin de voir la "pomme" au démarrage.

J'attend vos précieux conseils pour acheter ma carte graphique.

Merci d'avance


----------



## jellyboy74 (31 Juillet 2014)

Avec un beau budget comme celui ci je m'en remettrais à cet excellent modèle (surtout si tu utilise windows 7/8 sous bootcamp) : http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...go-gddr5-tri-x-oc/f-107670509-112210840g.html

Il y a aussi ça du côté de Nvidia : http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...0-2go-gddr5-oc/f-107670512-kf770gtx2gepb.html

Dans tous les cas eux cartes puissantes et polyvalentes. 

Attention il ta faudra obligatoirment acheter les câble PCi-e compatibles pour mac (sur la boutique ebay de speedermac par exemple) .


----------



## creasonhos (1 Août 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Avec un beau budget comme celui ci je m'en remettrais à cet excellent modèle (surtout si tu utilise windows 7/8 sous bootcamp) : http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...go-gddr5-tri-x-oc/f-107670509-112210840g.html
> 
> Il y a aussi ça du côté de Nvidia : http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...0-2go-gddr5-oc/f-107670512-kf770gtx2gepb.html
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse rapide la carte s'appuie AMD me tente bien ! Pour le câble PCi-e tu parles de ce type de câble ? http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00088749.html ou il y en a un plus approprié ?

Après, je t'embête plus mais merci pour tes lumières


----------



## Etienne000 (1 Août 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Oui donc autant qu'il fasse la bidouille pour passer sous 10,9 comme moi. Comme j' l'avais bien précisé sur le topic initial, seule la 660ti passe sous Lion.
> 
> Si il reste sous 10.7 il faudra se rabattre sur la GTX560 ou autre .



J'ai testé ma GT640 (De marque Asus) sous Lion, ça fonctionne parfaitement. Tu peux l'ajouter à la liste


----------



## jellyboy74 (1 Août 2014)

creasonhos a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse rapide la carte s'appuie AMD me tente bien ! Pour le câble PCi-e tu parles de ce type de câble ? http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00088749.html ou il y en a un plus approprié ?
> 
> Après, je t'embête plus mais merci pour tes lumières



Ca doit être ça par contre ça m'a l'air très court. Par plutôt là dessus:   

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Lot-de-2-Cab...e_Composants_Cartes_Vidéo&hash=item3ce0a287e4

Au passage j'attire ton attention sur ce modèle qu'il vend : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/HD-7950-Cart...e_Composants_Cartes_Vidéo&hash=item3ce57f39a2

Un chouille moins puissante que la 280X (mais pas beaucoup) mais qui surtout consomme beaucoup moins car je suis pas certain que celle que je t'ai mis en lien tienne le coup sous ton mac (après quelques recherches) de plus tu aurait le boot screen ce qui est toujours sympa. 

Regarde aussi celle là : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Destock...Carte-Graphique-Sapphire-Radeon-HD7970-3G.htm

Énorme affaire puisque c'est l'équivalent de la 280x (pour la petite histoire la R9 280 = 7950 et la 280X = 7970) 

Ca fait une différence de malade niveau prix !


----------



## ALAP27 (2 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Effectivement très simple avec SFOTT, ci-dessous une video pour suivre l'installation à chaque étape.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF05shc-e2E

La carte marche bien sous Mavericks, encore un peu de bidouille sous Windows 7 mais je devrais y arriver ...
J'ai 'impression que la carte ne fonctionne pas à fond sous Mavericks, y a t-il un outil pour le paramétrer ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Août 2014)

Essai peut être de télécharger les drivers K5000 sur le site de Nvidia?


----------



## Tarouf (19 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord emrci pour ce post fort interessant !

Je viens d'acquérir une carte Gainward GTX 650 2go.
Je tourne actuelement avec un MacPro 1,1, sous 10.7.5.
Après installation de la carte, rien ne se passe, pas d eboot screnn (jusque la ca semble normal) mais tjs rien apres plusieurs minute d'attente..

Si qqn peut m'éclairer je suis plus que preneur !

par avance merci


----------



## lewax (19 Août 2014)

Tu as alimenté ta carte avec les câbles pci?


----------



## Tarouf (19 Août 2014)

Oui, j'ai tout simplement débranché la carte en place et je l'ai remplacer par la gainward en branchant le 6pin.


----------



## lewax (19 Août 2014)

Et y' en aurait pas deux à brancher? Ou un 8 pin? (Je sais pas, j'ai pas une telle carte). Sinon, tu l'as testée dans un Pc? C'est peut-être la carte qui est défectueuse?


----------



## Tarouf (19 Août 2014)

1 seul connecteur 6 pin a brancher.. j'ai aps de pc sous la main malheuresement.. et je pense que la carte focntionne.

D'apres ce que j'ai pu lire cette carte est censé fonctionner assez facilement ou alors j'ai rien compris ! 

Je vais essayer de brancher les 2 en meme temps voir si au moins il la detecte ...


----------



## lewax (19 Août 2014)

En cherchant un peu, il semble que la 650 ne fonctionne pas avec 10.7.5... Pas sur. Je vais laisser les spécialistes t'aider...


----------



## val92 (19 Août 2014)

Hello,

Est-ce que cette GTX 770 irai dans un mac pro de 2010 ?

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00151957.html#aff112

Ou alors la même mais en version 4go 

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/showdetl.cfm?product_id=4899193#moid:MO-A49B4M22437862

Voici le mac pro que je vais avoir fin de semaine (je présume qu'il est de mi-2010 vu le processeur non ?) :
-Intel Xeon CPU W3530
-16Go RAM
-256Go SSD + 2To HDD
-Radeon HD5770
Le tout pour 1400&#8364; fdp inclus


----------



## val92 (19 Août 2014)

Finalement j'ai pris la gtx 760 4go gainward

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/showdetl.cfm?product_id=4909100#moid:MO-C6F64M25826983

J'ai lu qu'il pouvait y avoir des risque au niveau de l'alim avec le 8 broches, alors que la GTX 760 à 2X6 pins comme la gtx 680


----------



## lewax (20 Août 2014)

Hello. Y'a eu du changement chez moi. J'ai dégoté un macpro de 2008. J'ai mis ma 6870 dedans et je l'ai flashee pour avoir le boot screen (indispensable pour multiboot). Elle marche bien. J'ai deux écrans branchés dessus (dvi et hdmi). J'ai essayé de brancher un troisième via un adaptateur mini display port vers dvi. Branché à chaud, rien ne se passe, écran noir. Redémarrage avec les trois écrans branchés et la, c'est celui qui est en dvi qui reste noir... Le hdmi et mini display affichent correctement. Si je débranche à chaud le mini display, celui sur dvi se réactive... Y'a une limite à deux écrans sur ce type de carte sur Mac?? Ou bien c'est à cause du flashage?


----------



## EROS (20 Août 2014)

Bonjour, 
Je n'ai pas vu dans tout le matériel cité, un montage correspondant au couple :

 GTX 780 Ti (NVIDIA)
 MacPro 3.1  Mavericks  Ecran Apple 30'.

D'après mes lectures, cette carte dépasserait la K4000 (recommandée chez Apple).
Quid des prises 6/8 pins etc...

Auriez vous une réponse ?
Merci de vos lumières


----------



## jellyboy74 (20 Août 2014)

Salut Eros. Oui la 780ti est largement supérieur à la K4000 (et 5000 aussi) mais à mon avis ton alimentation ne sera pas assez puissante pour la supporter. 

Par contre tu peu très bien envisager de mettre une GTX Titan (la première) qui elle consommera peut être moins. 

Après tout dépend de tes besoins, si tu fait du dev, de la post prod etc la Titan sera plus à l'aise car c'est un mono processeur, par contre pour les jeux là effectivement tu as plus de choix. Chez Ati par exemple on trouves des déstockages de 7970 et elles sont surpuissantes pour des prix rikiki à condition d'être au minimum sous 10.9 Mavericks.


----------



## EROS (20 Août 2014)

Merci Jellyboy74,

La GTX TITAN serait en rupture et remplacée par la GTX TITAN Black.
Que ce soit la 780 Ti ou la GTX Titant Black, elles consommeraient environ 250 W.
Et nécessitent 600 W d'alimentation minimum sur l'UC.
A priori le Mac Pro 3.1 fournirait (sous toutes réserves) dans les 900 W.

&#8226; La 8800 GT, actuellement à poste, consommerait environ 120 W...
Penses tu que ça passe ?

Quelles sont les différences entre Asus, Evga, GF, Zotac, qui paraissent commercialiser la même carte (hormis la boîte).
Merci de vos lumières...


----------



## jellyboy74 (21 Août 2014)

Hello. 

Franchement je n'en sait absolument rien. Essai de voir sur youtube en tapant GTX780/680 on mac pro ??? 

Sinon pour les marques les différences sont assez importantes en fait. 

Asus utilise par exemple une système de refroidissement très efficace alors que Zotac est plus modéré (mais moins chers ). MSI et et GF se valent à peu prêt. EVGA quand à eux jouent entre leur version custom (refroidissemnt propre à la marque) et les versions Stock (c'est à dire identique à la base Nvidia) . Il faut donc juste comparer par contre c'est une marque qui conviens bien au mac pro.


----------



## EROS (22 Août 2014)

Merci JellyBoy74,

J'ai fais un tour sur YouTube, Hormis un seul qui aurai ajouté une alimentation supplémentaire externe (?) de 550 W, les autres tests fonctionneraient sans apport secondaire. 
&#8212;
Par contre, la K5000 Mac édition est spécifiée pour 122 W max ! (la moitié des autres produits) 
Quid de la sécurité pour mon MacPro 3.1 ?
&#8212;
Je compte passer en HD système sur SSD, moins d&#8217;énergie.

Concernant les marques : pour un produit de haut rendement, il faut retenir EVGA et ASUS.
Je pensais Que NVIDIA était une marque à part entière...

Comment orienter son choix, hormis la question prix, sur le seul fait d'un refroidissement puissant, mais peut être bruyant ?
GIGABYTE et ASUS à 14 &#8364; d&#8217;écart en faveur d'ASUS...
EVGA + 40&#8364;.
&#8226; Dans la comparaison, certaines cartes TITAN sont à 889 MHz d'autres à 967 MHz (+150&#8364, quelle serait la finalité pour l'utilisateur ?

Tu annonce "une marque qui convient bien au mac pro", laquelle évoque tu ?
Merci de ton retour avisé.


----------



## lewax (22 Août 2014)

Jellyboy parle de evga comme marque qui convient bien au macpro


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Août 2014)

Salut à tous

J'ai dans l'idée de remplacer l'ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT de mon MacPro 3,1 2x2,8GHz avec deux écrans (27" 2560x1440 et 17" 1280x1024).

Je ne pense pas avoir de gros besoins, je ne joue pas, je bosse essentiellement dans le graphisme et la photo, principalement avec la suite Adobe CS 5.5, et un peu de développement web, donc plutôt 2D et pas de 3D.

Mes critères seraient :
- silencieuse (ayant déjà remplacé mes disques principaux par des SSD, mon MacPro est déjà pas mal silencieux)
- faible consommation électrique (a priori carte utilisant un seul connecteur 6 pins)
- deux sorties DVI dont au moins une double DVI-D
- et la moins chère possible (on va dire 50 > 200 , voire si possible 50 > 100 , occase, solde), c'est juste pour faire durer cette machine encore un peu avant de me décider à la remplacer

Voili voilou, merci d'avance de vos suggestions


----------



## jellyboy74 (23 Août 2014)

Eros le mieux est que tu regardes les comparatif qu'on peu trouver sur des sites comme Hardware.fr ou Cowocowtland. 

Perso je reste fan du système direct cuII implanté dans les cartes ASUS. 

Le meilleur rapport qualité/prix reste pour moi EVGA (en plsu elles sont super belles et sobre). 

Sinon les versions Custom sont justement plus silencieuses que les version stocks (Nvidia). 
Nvidia est l'un des deux grands fabricants de puce (avec AMD, anciennement ATI) . Quand il crées un carte il propose une version "stock" c'est à dire standard avec un refroidissement souvent identique entre les cartes et peu efficace. Les marques comme Asus, EVGA, Sapphire, Gainward, MSI etc retravaillent ces cartes en y implantant leur prore technologies de refroidissement ce qui permet une meilleur tenue de la température et donc des perfs (puisque plus un processeur chauffe, moins il est performant)


----------



## ashurao (23 Août 2014)

Attention la différence entre les versions stock et custom ne se limite pas qu'au silence ou au refroidissement.
Les versions stock sont systématiquement à "turbine" (je crois qu'on dit comme ça). L'air chaud est rejeté à l'extérieur de l'ordi par les grilles au bout de la carte graphique.
Les cartes customs rejettent l'air chaud à l'intérieur du boîtier.
Sachant que les disques durs sont juste au dessus des cartes graphiques, n'y a-t-il pas un petit risque?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h34 ----------

Et le refroidissement stock des GTX 780 et autre titan n'est pas si mauvais.
Par contre c'est vrai que celui des AMD est assez mauvais.


----------



## Etienne000 (23 Août 2014)

ashurao a dit:


> Attention la différence entre les versions stock et custom ne se limite pas qu'au silence ou au refroidissement.
> Les versions stock sont systématiquement à "turbine" (je crois qu'on dit comme ça). L'air chaud est rejeté à l'extérieur de l'ordi par les grilles au bout de la carte graphique.
> Les cartes customs rejettent l'air chaud à l'intérieur du boîtier.
> Sachant que les disques durs sont juste au dessus des cartes graphiques, n'y a-t-il pas un petit risque?
> ...



T'as aussi des différences de fréquences sur certaines Custom, aussi de connectique


----------



## ashurao (23 Août 2014)

Même sur les stocks, il y a des différences de fréquence. Ma 780 a un refroidissement d'origine, mais elle est overclokée. Par contre, c'est vrai que les changements sont plutôt sur les modèles customs, très overclokées.


----------



## EROS (25 Août 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Eros le mieux est que tu regardes les comparatif qu'on peu trouver sur des sites comme Hardware.fr ou Cowocowtland.
> 
> Perso je reste fan du système direct cuII implanté dans les cartes ASUS.
> 
> Le meilleur rapport qualité/prix reste pour moi EVGA (en plsu elles sont super belles et sobre).



Merci de toutes ces infos !
J'avoue au fil des lecture devenir de plus en plus indécis...
Si j'installe une K5000, je suis sur du coup, mais à prix de "coyote"
En intégrant une GTX Titan Black, je ne suis pas certain de bouter avec l'écran, surchauffe, consommation au double etc... Aïe !
Du coup je penche vraiment pour la K5000, mais ne voudrai pas regretter d'avoir jetter mes euros par la fenêtre.
Merci de vos super conseils


----------



## ashurao (25 Août 2014)

EROS a dit:


> Merci de toutes ces infos !
> J'avoue au fil des lecture devenir de plus en plus indécis...
> Si j'installe une K5000, je suis sur du coup, mais à prix de "coyote"
> En intégrant une GTX Titan Black, je ne suis pas certain de bouter avec l'écran, surchauffe, consommation au double etc... Aïe !
> ...



Avec une Titan (black ou pas), tu peux être certain de ne pas avoir d'écran de boot. En soit, ce n'est pas un problème, sauf dans certain cas où tu dois sélectionner un disque de démarrage à l'aveuglette. Récemment, j'ai été obligé de remettre une carte mac édition pour mettre à jour l'EFI de mes SSD. Sinon, impossible. Ecran noir. Mais tu peux toujours acheter les cartes modifiées de Macvidcards.

Ensuite, une titan (surtout black édition), lors d'un usage intensif, à pleine charge, va consommer vraiment beaucoup. Même si j'ai lu (surtout sur macrumors) que certains macusers utilisaient la carte sans alim auxiliaire, sans aucuns problèmes, je trouve que c'est risqué, tant pour la carte que pour le mac. Et malheureusement, l'alim auxiliaire du type FSP booster X5 semble dure à trouver sur le net. C'est ce que j'ai choisi comme solution pour utiliser une 780 en toute sécurité. Et en plus, je même pu installer une GTX 570 dans le mac pro.

Mais la Quadro K5000  pourquoi tu veux cette carte déjà?
Ce n'est qu'une GTX 680, un moins gourmande en watt, mais presque 4x plus chère. Bridée pour le calcul simple précision et pas franchement transcendante en double.
En plus, les drivers spécifiques, c'est là tout l'intérêt des quadro, n'existent que sous windows. Rien sous mac OS.
Pour l'OpenCL, la 680, et la K5000, sont nulles. Et pour CUDA, c'est pas trop ça non plus. La 680 est une carte pour le jeu, mais pas la quadro.

Malheureusement, sur Mac, l'évolution n'est pas simple.
Soit tu restes dans la consommation du mac pro:
Si tu veux l'écran de boot, il te faut une carte mac édition (Nvidia ou AMD): GTX 680 ou AMD 7950 ou Quadro K5000
Ou une carte flashée, si tu es un peu bidouilleur.
Si tu peux te passer de l'écran de boot, tu peux mettre une de ces cartes en version PC (donc un peu moins chère), ou même mettre d'autre Nvidia moins puissantes (GTX 760, 660ti ou en dessous, ou une 770 de base, non overclockée.)
Si tu as 2500, la piste de la nouvelle quadro K5200 peut être à explorer:

http://cdn.studiodaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/9926_Case_Study_Gone-Girl_US_Final_lores.pdf

Comme tu peux le voir dans le communiqué de Nvidia, pour le dernier film de Fincher, les techniciens ont utilisé plusieurs Quadro K5200 dont certaines étaient installées dans des mac pro.
Est-ce que les mac pro étaient sous windows ou sous mac OS, tel est la question.
La quadro K5200 semble être une version pro de la 780. Une carte bien plus puissante que la 680 (et la K5000), consommant moins que la 780 (150W!!! on pourrait en mettre 2 dans un ma pro) mais un peu moins puissante que la 780.

Soit tu mets de coté le problème de consommation (en prenant des risques ou avec une alim auxiliaire):
Si Tu veux toujours avoir l'écran de boot avec les cartes flashées (cf macvidcards par exemple)
Si tu peux te passer du boot, tu prends une carte PC type GTX 780, titan. Pour les AMD, je crois que la 7970 fonctionne sous mavericks.


----------



## EROS (25 Août 2014)

Merci Ashuaro,

Il me semble que la rapport prix/sécurité soit attrayant pour la K5000. 
L'utilisation sera boulot : graphisme, photo et un peu de montage Final Cut Pro, voire Adobe Première. 
Là où ma 8800 GT s'essoufflait, une K5000 devrait me remonter au premier rang. 
Sans prétendre à faire de la prod de pro, entre 512 K et 4 Mo sur un process récent, me semble cohérent.
J'utilise CUDA depuis longtemps, sans savoir les bénéfices de la chose, hormis une MAJ de temps à autres, ça à l'air de tourner promptement, sur ma GT...

Le peu de jeux "détente" fonctionnait sous ma vieillissante GeForce, je ne devrait pas plus m'inquiéter (?).

Quand à bricoler pour flasher une carte où la démonter de ci de là pour des MAJ... Aïe !
La K5200 n'a pas l'air d'être une Mac édition, mais à 1000&#8364; de plus. S'il faut flasher la chose, ça ne le fait pas du tout.

Sur le site macvidcards c'est clair : alimentation supplémentaire nécessaire pour les Titan et consorts !
Ce qui conforte de plus en plus un replis stratégique vers du K5000 Mac.

Vous pensez que je puisse y aller les yeux fermés ?
Merci encore de toutes vos précises indications : une mine de savoir ! Bravo.


----------



## ashurao (25 Août 2014)

EROS a dit:


> Merci Ashuaro,
> 
> Il me semble que la rapport prix/sécurité soit attrayant pour la K5000.
> L'utilisation sera boulot : graphisme, photo et un peu de montage Final Cut Pro, voire Adobe Première.
> ...



Y aller les yeux fermés? Sans doute que oui. C'est une mac édition. Et elle consomme peu. Mais à quelle prix.

Peux-tu me rappeler ta config exact? Tu veux conserver la 8800GT ou la remplacer?
as-tu d'autres cartes PCI-Express?
Si je pose ces questions, c'est parce que, à mon humble avis, acheter une quadro K5000 à 2200 est un gros gâchis, à moins d'avoir besoin de combiner plusieurs cartes PCI-Express (les cartes d'acquisition RED, et autres  ) dans le mac pro.
Comme je l'ai écris plus haut, sous windows, les cartes quadro disposent de pilotes spécifiques CERTIFIE pour certaines applications, en plus des pilotes génériques. Ces pilotes sur mac n'existent pas.
Sur mac, je vais peut-être dire une connerie, mais la quadro K5000 n'est qu'une 680 4Go, payée presque 4 fois plus.

Je ne comprends pas trop ta crainte par rapport à la GTX 680 mac édition.


----------



## EROS (26 Août 2014)

Hello Ashuaro,
J'aimerais remplacer la 8800 GT. Les ports PCI sont vides. J'ai l'impression que la 680 correspondrait plus à une K4000 (?). Ma crainte : les 2 Go de ram sur la 680 contre 4 Go sur la K5000 et la ventilation nécessaire au refroidissement (bruit ?)...
Concernant les pilotes spécifiques des quadro, là je ne connaissais pas ! Comment trouver l'info ?
Merci


----------



## val92 (26 Août 2014)

J'avais envoyer un message il y a peu de temps pour dire que j'avais pris une GTX 760 4go de ram

Je l'ai mise dans mon mac pro de 2010 elle marche impec.

Sauf que, elle fait du bruit (même au repos lorsqu'elle ne travail pas), et aussi elle est moins performante que la radeon hd 5770 sous fcp x (par rapport au test du Bruce 5k si quelqu'un connais, http://yakyakyak.fr/2014/01/focus-brucex-tester-et-comparer-son-mac-sous-fcpx/ )

1min03 avec la hd 5770 et 1min25 avec GTX 760 

Donc voila si quelqu'un pouvais me dire pourquoi cela va moins vite avec la 760, et pourquoi elle fais plus de bruit au repos même si elle a 2 gros ventilos. 

Merci


----------



## ashurao (26 Août 2014)

EROS a dit:


> Hello Ashuaro,
> J'aimerais remplacer la 8800 GT. Les ports PCI sont vides. J'ai l'impression que la 680 correspondrait plus à une K4000 (?). Ma crainte : les 2 Go de ram sur la 680 contre 4 Go sur la K5000 et la ventilation nécessaire au refroidissement (bruit ?)...
> Concernant les pilotes spécifiques des quadro, là je ne connaissais pas ! Comment trouver l'info ?
> Merci



Ben, sur le site de Nvidia, à la page téléchargement, pour les quadro, il est possible de choisir entre les drivers "générique" et des drivers certifiés:

http://www.nvidia.fr/object/quadro-certified-drivers.html#page=partnerSelected

Et ces drivers n'existent pas pour mac. Pour la ventilation, j'imagine qu'elle est moins bruyante puisque la carte consomme moins.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h03 ----------




val92 a dit:


> J'avais envoyer un message il y a peu de temps pour dire que j'avais pris une GTX 760 4go de ram
> 
> Je l'ai mise dans mon mac pro de 2010 elle marche impec.
> 
> ...



Désolé, je n'ai pas suivi l'historique de cette discussion. Je ne vais malheureusement pas t'annoncer de bonne nouvelle.

En simplifiant à l'extrême:
CUDA = Nvidia
OpenCl = AMD

Même si les cartes Nvidia gère l'OpenCL, Elles sont volontairement bridées par le constructeur pour mettre en avant CUDA. (je dis peut-être une connerie. Les techniciens qui me liront pourront peut-être me corriger.)

GTX 5XX (FERMI): cartes polyvalentes pour le jeu et le GPGPU (CUDA et OpenCL)
GTX 6XX (KEPLER): cartes de Gaming moyenne pour CUDA et très médiocre pour l'OpenCL
GTX 760 et 770 (KEPLER): Ce sont des GTX 680 et 660ti renommées, un peu boostées. Même défaut que les GTX 6XX
GTX 780, 780TI, TITAN, TITAN Black (KEPLER): cartes polyvalentes pour le jeu et le GPGPU (CUDA et OpenCL). 1 Titan équivaut à peu près à 2 GTX 680.
GTX 750 et 750TI (MAXWELL): carte de nouvelle génération, pas encore supportées sous Mac OS X. Elles devraient être très polyvalente et économe en énergie. Et pour cette nouvelle génération, Nvidia semble enfin décidé à prendre en compte l'OpenCL.
Sur Luxmark 2.0, une GTX 750TI qui consomme à peine 75W , fait mieux qu'une GTX 770 qui consomme 230W

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-750-ti-review,3750-17.html

Pour utiliser l'OpenCL, il faut:

- soit choisir les très grosses cartes Nvidia (GTX 780 etc )
- soit attendre la prochaine génération maxwell en espérant qu'elles tiendront leurs promesses et qu'elles seront compatible mac
- soit prendre une AMD.

D'après toi, pourquoi Apple a mis ces pn d'AMD dans les nouveaux mac pro. Parce qu'elles sont actuellement plus performante en OpenCL pour FCPX.


----------



## val92 (26 Août 2014)

D'accord je comprend un peu mieux, oui effectivement j'ai vu ça il n'y a que de l'ami dans les nouveau mac pro, tant pis je vais garder ma 5770 pour le moment renvoyer la GTX 760 et acheter plus de ram dans ce cas.

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## jeanba3000 (31 Août 2014)

Salut les gens

Bon bin je me suis débrouillé tout seul comme un grand :

- Trouvé sur LBC cette carte Asus GTX 560 pour 60&#8364;, mais une fois chez moi je me suis rendu compte qu'il s'agit d'une 550, tant pis ça sera toujours mieux que l'ATI HD 2600 qu'elle va remplacer.

- Installation de Mavericks et mises à jour diverses, installation des derniers pilotes Cuda (j'étais sous 10.6.8), ça semble s'être bien passé, pour l'instant ça semble réactif.

- Installation de la carte Asus : un seul câble d'alimentation nécessaire, double hauteur, elle a des vis à ressorts qui dépassent dessous et appuient sur le capot autour des processeurs et cartes de ram, pour l'instant j'installe la carte dans le second emplacement x16

- Démarrage avec le seul 27" (je dois retrouver un câble vga pour le 17", la carte n'a qu'un seul port DVI), impec (sauf évidemment pas de pomme au démarrage)

- Gros plaisir de constater que la carte est sensiblement plus silencieuse que la précédente 

- Maintenant y a plus qu'à tester tout ça, vérifier que tout mes logiciels fonctionnent, bien tout régler et peaufiner, lundi y a taf !


----------



## Drum (5 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir ,

Je me présente Drum , je me suis acheté un Mac Pro Early 2008 sur leboncoin. j'ai fait une présentation des améliorations que j'aimerais faire et jeanba3000 m'a déja fournit de précieux renseignement.

Toutefois je cherche une carte graphique pour jouer et je ne sais pas quoi prendre du tout , j'aimerai une récente dans les 200/300  ou moins ?( que l'on puisse flasher ca je sais pas) qui fait juste tourner Battlefield 3 en détail convenable (Ultra serait le bienvenue lol) et Starcraft 2.

Ca fait 4 ans que je joue sur mon Imac late 2012 et Macbook Pro mid 2012 et je commence en avoir marre des low détail des lags ... (mon Imac est mort tentative de SSD raté un composant de la carte mère a cramer au niveau de la ram je ne sais pas pourquoi.)

Si vous pouvez m'aidez ca serait cool Merci 

Cordialement

Drum


----------



## Waterfront (5 Septembre 2014)

Drum a dit:


> /Ca fait 4 ans que je joue sur mon Imac late 2012 et Macbook Pro mid 2012 /


Je blague, mais difficile de la laisser passer : 4 ans, c'est 2 fois 2 ans sur chacun de tes ordis ? Parce que 4 ans depuis 2012, ça sera dans 2 ans !

--


----------



## Drum (5 Septembre 2014)

Lol désolé , j'ai changé d'Imac j'ai pas calculer il était tard ^^ bref jouer à BF3 sur un Imac c'est pas possible


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour drum! 

Alors BF 3 passe maintenant sur la plupart des cartes du marché et d'occasion. 

Tu peu très bien te contenter d'une 560GTX ou d'une 5850 pour jouer en ultra bien que ça fasse un peu just. Pour être tranquille j'aurais tendance à te conseiller une GTX760 (attention de bien être sous maverick pour la session OSX) .


----------



## Drum (7 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Merci de m'avoir répondu .

Donc je serais partant pour cette carte avec deux adaptateur 6pin Mac vers 6pin Pc :

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00155789.html

Qu'en pense tu ? je dois la mettre sur le slot 2 PCI Express si j'ai bien compris et je perds le bootscreen (pas bien grave).

Ben dès que j'ai la réponse je commande tout et je vous tiendrai au courant


----------



## jeanba3000 (7 Septembre 2014)

Sur la carte mère, tu verras indiqué au-dessus de chaque slot le nombre de canaux, les deux du bas sont en x16, donc tu peux mettre sur celui des deux que tu veux.


----------



## Ibiscus (7 Septembre 2014)

Juste une petite chose, je vois que la carte que tu te proposes d'installer est une carte qui occupe 2 slots (mais avec un connecteur sur un seul spot bien sûr). j'ai un Mac Pro 4.1 je n'en dirai pas plus, mais iakiak a parlé dans ce post au sujet de mac Pro 3.1 d'un problème de hauteur :
http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12663626&postcount=22
à vérifier donc auprès des possesseurs de Mac Pro 2008.
Utiliser le slot 2, si c'est possible dans ce cas, laisse la possibilité d'installer sur le slot 1 une carte nécessitant le PCI-e révision V2 comme par exemple une carte PCI-e/SATA-III pour un SSD.


----------



## Drum (7 Septembre 2014)

Ben en fait j'ai vérifier il y'a un espace entre  le slot 1 et 2 donc celui du bas permet de mettre une carte 2 emplacement mais le numéro 2 il y'a tout l'espace du dessus comme tu viens de dire 

Je pense de toute facon que je ne mettrai pas de carte PCI express pour gérer l'usb 3 et le sata3 trop de problème et cher. (surtout pour le sata 3 , le usb3 coute seulement 35 ).

Bon je pars sur la GTX Gainward 4go Phantom ^^


----------



## ashurao (8 Septembre 2014)

Hello,

Attention, la Phantom est un modèle un peu particulier. Si tu regarde bien les photos, tu verras que cette carte est plus épaisse que les autres, à cause du système de refroidissement.

Elle prend 2 emplacements, mais en plus elle déborde sur le 3ème.


----------



## jellyboy74 (8 Septembre 2014)

Je pense que la Phantom risque effectivement d'être gênée par le slot 3. 
Perso je te conseils plus : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00159101.html

Moins classe mais au oins tu es sûr que ça rentre et de même EVGA fourni plus souvent des nouveaux drivers pour ses cartes que Gainward.


----------



## Drum (8 Septembre 2014)

le problème c'est que y'a un pin 8 broche et que j'ai pas envie de faire la manip si elle est trop ambétante ?

que faut il commander pour que ca fonctionne sur un adaptateur 8 broche ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (9 Septembre 2014)

Il faut prendre ceci :

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Lot-de-2-Cab...e_Composants_Cartes_Vidéo&hash=item3a90558332

C'est un vendeur très reconnu dans le milieu mac pro. Après attention je ne dis pas que la Phantom ne rentre pas mais j'ai un sérieux doute. Il faut faire des recherches en ce sens en prenant les dimensions de la carte sur leur site officiel et en comparant avec l'intérieur de ton mac pro.


----------



## Drum (10 Septembre 2014)

Donc je connecte le 6pin - 6pin PciE et le 6pin - 8pin mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que le 6 pin/8pin je le branche ou ? directement sur la carte mère  ? pas de problème d'alimentation de la carte , parce que j'ai vu que le 8 broche fournissé 150 W et le 6 broche 75 W ?

Promis après je vous ennuie plus


----------



## jellyboy74 (10 Septembre 2014)

Bah sur ta carte mère tu à deux 6pin. Tu branches donc les deux câbles sur ta cartes mères. Pas de soucis à avoir niveau alimentation, la GTX 760 consomme 170 watts en charge alors que ton mac pourra donner 225 watts (2x 6pin =150 w + port pci-e = 75 watts)


----------



## Ibiscus (10 Septembre 2014)

C'est la puissance délivrer par la carte mère qui compte : si Apple dit 75 W, un câble 6/8 pin ne pourra fournir plus que les 75 W en théorie. Mais il y a souvent de la marge avant que l'alimentation du Mar Pro ne souffre. La discussion la plus intéressante que j'ai trouvé à ce sujet est ici (en anglais) :
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1680079

Certains donnent des mesures réelles faites avec des programmes de test pendant que tourne un *logiciel très gourmands en puissance*. C'est sûr que certaines cartes dépassent la capacité en puissance théorique d'un Mac Pro, l'alimentation du Mac pourrait rendre l'âme au bout d'un certain temps...
Dans la pratique si ces dépassements ne sont que de quelques dizaines de seconds cela va passer, même si certains rapportent un comportement étrange de leur Mac qui pourrait être dû à la surconsommation.

Si la GTX 760 ne consomme que 170 W comme le dit jellyboy74, on peut se poser la question pourquoi 6 pin + 8 pin ?
Juste pour enrichir mes connaissances, je vois que la carte proposée par jellyboy74 est prévue pour du PCI-e V3.0 : quel est l'influence sur les performances sur un slot PCI-e V2 ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (10 Septembre 2014)

La V3 c'est une augmentation de débit. C'est surtout pratique si tu fait de l'encodage car tu consomme moins de débit et donc tu as un rendement bien meilleur. 

Pour le jeu ça ne pose pour le moment aucune réelle différence. Dans tous les cas la perte serait minime. Ce serait plus embêtant dans le cas d'un mac pro 1.1. 

Sinon pour le sujet des puissance il faut savoir que les chiffres correspondent toujours à l'Idl. En fait une carte pousse souvent la charge à 350W quand elle est à pleine puissance mais c'est prévu. Ma 6870 sur mon mac pro 1.1 monte à 375w et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis (mais je passe par molex) . Pour une 760GTX il faut une alimentation de 500 watts minimum, la mac pro 3.1 en propose 1200 si je ne dit pas de bêtises. Ca laisse de la marge. C'est même dommage que le SLI ne soit pas possible sur ces machines!


----------



## EROS (19 Septembre 2014)

Hello, désolé, j'étais off line, et j'ai sans doute loupé quelque chose...

Je viens de recevoir une pub sur les cartes NVIDIA GTX 980 et 970 Maxwell (ça me rappelle le café...) : elles sont donc dispo à la vente, respectivement 550  (ZOTAC) à 599  (ASUS) et 339  (ZOTAC) à 369 (ASUS). Source LDLC.

J'imagine qu'elles ne tournent pas encore sous Maverics ???
Comment savoir ?

Merci de vos infos


----------



## ashurao (19 Septembre 2014)

Je te conseille de suivre le forum de MacRumors et de Netkas. C'est là que tu trouveras les informations sur la compatibilité des cartes maxwell avec OS X.
Pour répondre à ta question, non, elles ne sont pas encore compatible. Et elles ne le seront sans doute jamais avec Mavericks.
Par contre, avec Yosemite, les choses seront peut-être différentes. Il y a un début de compatibilité avec les 750 et 750ti. Donc même si ce n'est pas le même processeur, il y a de l'espoir.


----------



## jellyboy74 (22 Septembre 2014)

Elle seront surtout intéressantes dans le mesure ou leur consommation est réduite pour un max de perf.


----------



## remy11 (23 Septembre 2014)

Hello les gens !! Voilà jaurai besoin dun peu daide !!
Je vous explique, voilà jaimerai un peu booster mon Mac histoire davoir des rendus plus rapides sur After Effect. Je fais également un peu de Premiere Pro, ce qui ne lui fera pas de mal non plus je suppose, mais bon, principalement de lAfter.
Voici ma config :
- Mac Pro 4.1 early 2009
- OS X 10.8.5
- 2 x 2,26 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon
- 32 Go 1066 MHz DDR3 ECC
- ATI Radeon HD 4870 512 Mo
- Boot SanDisk SSD 480Go
- HDD 2To
Je pensais changer déjà en priorité ma carte graphique pour une NVIDIA (jai lu sur des sites quune NVIDIA était le must pour After) Mais voilà je my perds un peu avec tous les modèles, GeForce, Quadro avec plein de chiffre... Je ne sais pas du tout. Donc voilà, quelle serait la meilleure option pour moi pour que mon Mac tourne nickel, et surtout quel serait le gain apporté en temps de rendu ? Cela vaudrait-il le coup ??
Je nai pas vraiment de limite de budget donc toutes les propositions sont les bienvenues, mais bon je ne voudrais pas non plus acheter une carte que mon Mac ne pourrai exploiter au maximum ^^ 

Après jai vu aussi que changer de matériel pouvait faire sauter des licences sur After, des plugins par exemple. Aurai-je ce problème la ? Tout réinstaller serait long et fastidieux...

Et ensuite, changeriez-vous autre chose ?

Merci beaucoup !!!

PS : Les logiciels que jutilise sont :
- Adobe After Effects CC 2014 v13.0
- Adobe Premiere Pro CC 2014 v8.0.1


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Septembre 2014)

Pour autant que je sache, les Quadro, hors de prix, sont peu intéressantes sur Mac car elles ne disposent pas de pilotes spécifiques certifiés, et n'apportent pas grand chose de plus que leur équivalent grand-public. 

Cependant il me semble qu'elles sont nécessaires si on veut un échantillonnage couleur 10 bits nécessaire pour les écrans wide gammut.

Après tu peux taper dans le haut de gamme Nvidia grand public, la série 7xx n'est a priori pas tellement reconnue par Mavericks, la série 6xx serait impec, reste à voir selon l'alimentation fournie par le Mac, les plus grosses pouvant nécessiter une alimentation supplémentaire.

Mais ces réponses se trouvent déjà dans ce sujet&#8230; ;-)


----------



## esquisse1 (30 Septembre 2014)

Je viens d'installer une Asus GT610 sur mon MP 2008. Ca marche nickel (pour ce que je fais,S, LR,ID),pour un 24"+un 27",branchée en PCi express sans avoir besoin de l'alimenter sur la carte mère. On verra à l'usage, mais au niveau silence, c'est nickel, ça me change de la 2600 qui sifflait en permanence..


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes. Voilà plus d'un an je créais ce topic qui fût à ma surprise un beau succès (15000 vues). Pendant cette année j'ai essayer avec vous tous d'aider un maximum de monde afin de faire continuer à vire vos MP anciens comme récents. Malheureusement le miens à rendu l'âme au mois d'Août et j'ai dû repasser du côté des PC. 

De fait et ne pouvant plus m'assurer de la fiabilité de mes infos dans l'avenir j'ai décidé de ne plus m'occuper de ce topic. Je pense que dans la mesure ou je ne suis pas en mesure de certifier à 100% qu'une carte va fonctionner ou non il est préférable de laisser ce soin aux autres. 

Je vous ai donné les bases de la carte PC sur MP, et je remercie tous ceux et celles qui m'ont aidé à guider les âmes perdues. Alors merci aux plus aguerris d'entretenir ce topic; 

je repasserai de temps en temps (s'il y a beaucoup de linge  ) 

La biz à tous. 

jellyboy74


----------



## Hasgarn (21 Octobre 2014)

Hello Jelly,

Triste nouvelle ^^ 
Je suis toujours moi-même sur PC, à défaut de pouvoir revenir sous Mac (comprendre que je n'ai toujours pas une thune à y mettre).

J'espère que tu lui as offert des funérailles digne de lui. Et j'espère que ton PC parvient à le suivre un tant soit peu.

En tout cas, merci à toi pour ton temps et tes infos !


----------



## Drum (23 Octobre 2014)

Merci a toi Jelly tu m'as rendu service pour mon changement de carte et merci pour tout ce partage super sympa !!

Petite précision j'ai donc changé de carte graphique comme recommandé :

EVGA GTX 760 4 Go , installer sur Windows 7 pour pouvoir jouer à BF3 , tout en ultra sans problème juste un freeze une fois ... rien de plus (avec un SSD Kingston V300 , obligé de le recyclé ((non reconnu en SATA 3 (seulement en SATA 1)par mon Macbook Pro ))donc recyclé par mon Mac Pro sous Windows .... et la tout fonctionne , ce disque est pourtant monté sur un Mac Pro 2.1 et fonctionne pourtant en SATA 2 bizarre ...

Après sous OSX je ne joue qu'à Starcraft 2 qui offre de mauvaise performance mais bon c'est Sc2 .... beaucoup de problème sur ce jeu , même sous Windows lag identique en Ultra ou en Low détail pendant les parties , même contre le PC ....

En ce qui concerne la carte graphique super packaging dont voila une photo :






 (désolé pas trouver d'autre photos)

Mais bon il vaut mieux oublier les cables d'origines et se fournir tout simplement chez speedmac :

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Lot-de-2-Cab...id=p3984.m1497.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Merci jelly ^^

Après j'ai monté une MSI Nvidia GT 630 sur un Mac Pro 2.1 qui fonctionne très bien en double écran , HDMI et DVI ou VGA ... au choix et fonctionne même sous Starcraft 2 en low détail sous OSX !!! (sans trop de lag ...)

Je m'arrête la en ce qui concerne l'upgrade de mon Mac Pro qui il faut le dire pour une machine de 2008 elle marche trés bien ....


----------



## Djin75 (27 Octobre 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Je pense que la Phantom risque effectivement d'être gênée par le slot 3.
> Perso je te conseils plus : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00159101.html
> 
> Moins classe mais au oins tu es sûr que ça rentre et de même EVGA fourni plus souvent des nouveaux drivers pour ses cartes que Gainward.



Bonsoir,

Jai un MacPro 4,1 avec un Quad-Core Intel Xeon, 2,66 GHz, 16G RAM, sous 10.9.5 et avec CG une Radeon  HD4870 et avec la version du gestionnaire EFI = 01.00.318. Il a été acheté fin 2009. Au vu de tous les échanges sur le forum, jai acheté une EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Dual ACX Cooler 4 G et les câbles de connexion adéquats. Même si, entre temps, je me dis que ce nest peut-être pas le meilleur choix, de toute façon ça devrait fonctionner et accélérer quand même quelque peu la machine.

Je lai installée dans mon mac, lai redémarré et rien sur lécran :-( La machine était visible avec son numéro IP sur le réseau preuve quelle avait démarrée.
La carte semblait bien connectée, lalimentation correctement mise (les ventilateurs tournaient).
Jai remis lancienne carte et tout fonctionne (cest déjà cela !). Cest au moins la preuve que lécran (qui avait des faiblesses) est en état et que tout fonctionne bien sauf ma carte graphique.

Que puis-je faire comme autres tests ? Y a-t-il une mise à jour de driver quil faudrait faire ? 

En pratique, je viens de la faire mais je nai pas encore cherché à remettre la CG. Je voudrais avoir des idées dautres mises à jour (ou pas), avant de rouvrir mon Mac.

Merci.


----------



## jellyboy74 (27 Octobre 2014)

Djin75 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Jai un MacPro 4,1 avec un Quad-Core Intel Xeon, 2,66 GHz, 16G RAM, sous 10.9.5 et avec CG une Radeon  HD4870 et avec la version du gestionnaire EFI = 01.00.318. Il a été acheté fin 2009. Au vu de tous les échanges sur le forum, jai acheté une EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Dual ACX Cooler 4 G et les câbles de connexion adéquats. Même si, entre temps, je me dis que ce nest peut-être pas le meilleur choix, de toute façon ça devrait fonctionner et accélérer quand même quelque peu la machine.
> 
> ...



Salut. Comment as tu branché ta carte à l'écran ? Hdmi, Dv-i ? As tu essayé plusieurs options?

Juste pour info tu peu aussi laisser connecté ta 4870 au mac (c'est à dire mettre les deux) . ca te permettra de voir si ta AVGA est bien reconnue pat OSX;


----------



## Djin75 (27 Octobre 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Salut. Comment as tu branché ta carte à l'écran ? Hdmi, Dv-i ? As tu essayé plusieurs options?
> 
> Juste pour info tu peu aussi laisser connecté ta 4870 au mac (c'est à dire mettre les deux) . ca te permettra de voir si ta AVGA est bien reconnue pat OSX;



Bonsoir,

J'avais la prise dvi de l'écran donc j'ai essayé les 2 dvi sans succès. Je peux trouver un câble pour tester la sortie hdmi (je fais cela demain). Je n'ai pas de displayport de la forme de la sortie de la carte (j'ai l'adaptateur mini display du MBP).

J'ai pensé à laisser les 2 cartes mais avec la nouvelle, j'utilise les 2 alimentations. Il y en a une autre que je peux trouver ailleurs (voire 2, puisque la Radeon utilisait aussi les 2) ?

Merci.


----------



## Djin75 (31 Octobre 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Salut. Comment as tu branché ta carte à l'écran ? Hdmi, Dv-i ? As tu essayé plusieurs options?
> 
> Juste pour info tu peu aussi laisser connecté ta 4870 au mac (c'est à dire mettre les deux) . ca te permettra de voir si ta AVGA est bien reconnue pat OSX;



Alors, j'ai continué avec 2 tests :

1. J'ai trouvé un câble HDMI. Ca ne change hélas rien, pas de signal pour l'écran

2. J'ai essayé de mettre les 2 cartes Graphiques en filant un connecteur d'alim à la vieille et un connecteur d'alim à la nouvelle en me disant que j'allais faire faire le minimum au mac et surtout  rien à la neuve pour vérifier qu'elle était juste reconnue. Echec total : le mac a démarré tous ventilateurs à fond (ce qu'il fait habituellement pendant 3 secondes), y est resté, a allumé et éteint l'écran et a fait un Kernel Panic. Il a dû avoir chaud (au propre et au figuré). J'ai tout éteint et remis la config d'origine et ai dû redémarrer 2 fois pour que tout redevienne normal du côté des ventilateurs (surtout celui de la vieille CG).

Bon, la suite c'est de me mettre dans une situation de brancher correctement les 2 CG. Laquelle laissé-je sur les prises d'alims habituelles ? Et que vais-je chercher comme prise(s) pour l'autre ? J'ai extrait le bloc du côté du lecteur de DVD et j'ai vu une prise libre en 2 nappes plates. C'est de ce côté qu'il faut chercher un adaptateur ? Autre ?

Merci
Cordialement,


----------



## Mic-M4c (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,
j'ai besoin de vos connaissances en Mac Pro s'il vous plaît.
J'envisage de passer de Snow Leopard à Yosemite sur mon Mac Pro mid-2010 (détails ci-dessous), et d'en profiter pour changer ma carte graphique d'origine ATI Radeon HD 5870.
J'utilise principalement des logiciels de traitement d'images (Photoshop, InDesign, Lightroom) et des jeux 3D FlightSimulator sous Bootcamp, Warcraft III, Starcraft 2, WoW et toutes ces conneries addictives.

1) Y a-t-il une carte graphique MUST HAVE parfaite pour ces deux domaines jeux et travail ? Si oui, pourriez-vous me dire laquelle ?
J'ai regardé la EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Mac Edition et la Sapphire Radeon HD 7950. Il y a peut-être mieux en novembre 2014.

2) S'il existe deux cartes distinctes au top pour chacun des deux domaines jeux et travail, merci aussi de me dire lesquelles.

3) Le prix n'a pas d'importance.

Merci d'avance à tous.


----------



## apparence (2 Novembre 2014)

retour d'expérience de mon côté avec Sapphire Tri-X R9 280x 3Giga

Contexte Matos
Mac Pro Early 2009
Processeur 2,66 Ghz Quad-Core Intel Xeon
Mémoire : 16 GO 1066 Mhz DDR3
Disque SSD 500 Mo en démarrage et autres disques en interne
Ecran IIyama avec Sortie DVI et Analogique

Un collègue qui revend sa carte Sapphire Tri-X R9 280x GDDR5 3Gigas, me la propose.
Je peux la tester avant pour voir si tout est ok

Je démonte ma carte d'origine ATI Radeon HD 4870 512mo : Ok
J'ai acheté avant les cables 2 cables 6/6 Pin + 6/8 Pin pour Mac pro chez SpeederMac
Je branche le tout : Ok
Je redémarre : la carte Sapphire s'annule nickel.
J'attends comme j'ai lu sur différents posts. 
RIEN

Je regarde mon écran si tout est OK en DVI
Je reboote : j'attends 3 min : Rien

J'éteins le Mac, je branche en analogique : Rien.

Tester avec les systèmes suivants : 10.8.5 et 10.9.5

Je remets la carte ATI Radeon HD 4870, tout est opérationnel.


Si quelqu'un a des suggestions ? merci


----------



## Djin75 (3 Novembre 2014)

apparence a dit:


> retour d'expérience de mon côté avec Sapphire Tri-X R9 280x 3Giga
> 
> 
> Je regarde mon écran si tout est OK en DVI
> ...



Tester avec la sortie mini-displayport. J'ai le même écran noir avec une Nvidia 760 et j'ai vu un post sur macrumors de quelqu'un qui avait le même problème et a retrouvé du signal sur le displayport.
Je n'ai pas pu tester de mon côté car je n'ai pas encore reçu l'adaptateur.
Je suis plus qu'intéressé par le résultat sur la Tri-X R9 280x même si ce n'est pas mon modèle de carte.


----------



## apparence (4 Novembre 2014)

Hello

J'ai testé avec le mini-displayport avec les deux sorties, il ne s'est rien passé...


J'ai abandonné et redonné la carte à la personne qui me la proposait.


----------



## archange229 (6 Novembre 2014)

Est ce possible de recenser les cartes Mac éditions ?


----------



## Alexanrde (10 Novembre 2014)

Salut ! 

J'ai reçu mon mac pro 5,1 , du coup j'ai une ATI Radeon HD 5870. 

J'aimerais faire une upgrade avec le plus de puissance possible pour mon utilisation (3d, effet spéciaux), qu'elle est la carte qui offre un maximum de performance sans besoin de rajouter une alimentation et j'ai besoin du carillon de démarrage pour boot camp  

J'ai vu que quelqu'un a monté un GTX970 :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFOcbQ-A5y0

Vous me conseillé quoi ?


----------



## Alexanrde (14 Novembre 2014)

Des conseils ? 

J'ai vu que les GTX 6** étaient plus polyvalente ?


----------



## Rubiom (14 Novembre 2014)

Hello, dans mon Mac Pro 3.1 j'ai installé la semaine passée une gainward GTX 970 phantom avec les derniers web driver nvidia ça tourne parfaitement bien


----------



## lewax (17 Novembre 2014)

Est-ce que tu as le boot screen? Si oui, j'imagine que tu as flashé la carte?


----------



## Rubiom (17 Novembre 2014)

Non pas de boot screen. A vrai dire je ne sais pas comment faire pour flasher une carte graphique. Alors si tu sais comment faire je suis preneur.
Autrement tout fonctionne vraiment bien


----------



## Djin75 (24 Novembre 2014)

Djin75 a dit:


> Tester avec la sortie mini-displayport. J'ai le même écran noir avec une Nvidia 760 et j'ai vu un post sur macrumors de quelqu'un qui avait le même problème et a retrouvé du signal sur le displayport.
> Je n'ai pas pu tester de mon côté car je n'ai pas encore reçu l'adaptateur.
> Je suis plus qu'intéressé par le résultat sur la Tri-X R9 280x même si ce n'est pas mon modèle de carte.



Après un long temps de silence (à m'occuper d'autre chose et à récupérer un connecteur Display-Port), je fais le point.

Rapide et (hélas) négatif : Je suis en Mavericks 9.5, avec le driver NVIDIA 334.01.03f01, sortie Display-Port (et les autres aussi !) mais je n'ai toujours pas de signal pour l'écran. Le fonctionnement électrique de la carte ne semble pas en cause (les ventilateurs tournent, le voyant du connecteur Display-Port est allumé).

J'ai remis la vieille Radeon. Prochaine étape (qui était de toute façon prévue) : passage à Yosemite.

Suite au prochain numéro.


----------



## nolimit (25 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de recevoir un Mac Pro 2008, 8-core 2,8Ghz avec 8Go de RAM et une ATI HD2600XT 256Mo, et j'ai l'occasion de prendre une ATI 5970 2Go à environ 150, et je voudrai savoir comment m'y prendre pour l'alimentation, les câblages, les branchements, est-ce que OS X Yosemite la reconnaitra sans drivers?

C'est mon premier Mac Pro je n'ai eu que des MacBook Pro et iMac, je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup.

J'ai cherché sur Internet et sur le forum MacG, mais rien sur la 5970 et le Mac Pro 3,1 2008.

Merci d'avance.

Sinon, si je peux acheter une carte graphique PC, laquelle je prends, au moins aussi puissante que la 5770, puisqu'au Maroc je n'ai pas trouvé de carte graphique Mac comme les 5770, 5870 Mac edition.


----------



## diego76 (26 Novembre 2014)

bonjour,
comme le dit le titre j'ai un mac pro dual core 2x2,66 ghz, 8go de ram , et la carte graphique est hs. Pourriez vous me donner des noms de carte graphique compatible avec ce mac si possible facile d'installation. Je travaille beaucoup sur motion et fcp 7 .... Si vous avez même les liens de ces cartes sur des sites de vente je suis preneur ... ps je n'y connais rien en informatique
merci pour votre aide


----------



## asken31 (26 Novembre 2014)

Djin75 a dit:


> Après un long temps de silence (à m'occuper d'autre chose et à récupérer un connecteur Display-Port), je fais le point.
> 
> Rapide et (hélas) négatif : Je suis en Mavericks 9.5, avec le driver NVIDIA 334.01.03f01, sortie Display-Port (et les autres aussi !) mais je n'ai toujours pas de signal pour l'écran. Le fonctionnement électrique de la carte ne semble pas en cause (les ventilateurs tournent, le voyant du connecteur Display-Port est allumé).
> 
> ...



Salut je dispose d'un hackintosh monté par mes soins avec un GTX 970 et je rencontre le même problème d'écran noire quand j'utilise le DisplayPort. 
J'ai résolu le problème en branchant deux câbles HDMI + DisplayPort et en gardant sur mon écran DisplayPort comme entrée principale. Apparemment l'HDMI permet juste de "réveiller" l'écran, surement un problème de tension insuffisante au niveau de la carte graphique.

RAS pour Yosemite avec les derniers web driver


----------



## Djin75 (27 Novembre 2014)

asken31 a dit:


> Salut je dispose d'un hackintosh monté par mes soins avec un GTX 970 et je rencontre le même problème d'écran noire quand j'utilise le DisplayPort.
> J'ai résolu le problème en branchant deux câbles HDMI + DisplayPort et en gardant sur mon écran DisplayPort comme entrée principale. Apparemment l'HDMI permet juste de "réveiller" l'écran, surement un problème de tension insuffisante au niveau de la carte graphique.
> 
> RAS pour Yosemite avec les derniers web driver



Bonsoir,

Intéressant. Je peux tester.

Que veut dire « RAS pour Yosemite avec les derniers drivers » ? Que ça ne change rien ou que tout marche ?

Merci.


----------



## moudjy (27 Novembre 2014)

http://www.macvidcards.com/store/p28/Nvidia_GTX_Titan_Black_6_GB.html

la GTX TITAN BLACK avec 6GB fonctionne sur un mac pro 2009?

avec un adaptateur 6 & 8 pin.


----------



## Alexanrde (27 Novembre 2014)

''This card requires more power than the Mac Pro can provide. It must be used with an external power supply. We are not responsible for any graphics cards that have been damaged by insufficient power.''

Oui, mais il faut ajouter un alimentation en plus


----------



## moudjy (27 Novembre 2014)

ouep sauf si dans ton mac pro ta que la carte graphique & proc et du ssd.

car le block alim du mac pro 2009 délivre 980w donc il y a de quoi faire


http://www.macvidcards.com/store/p1/Nvidia_GTX_780_3_GB_and_6_GB.html

Nvidia_GTX_780_6_GB

par contre celle si personne n'en parle et passe sans modif...


----------



## asken31 (27 Novembre 2014)

Djin75 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Intéressant. Je peux tester.
> 
> ...



Oui exactement, j'ai les derniers drivers et tout marche nickel


----------



## Djin75 (27 Novembre 2014)

asken31 a dit:


> Oui exactement, j'ai les derniers drivers et tout marche nickel



Très bonne nouvelle ! D'autant que les autres hypothèses disparaissent les unes après les autres. Je viens de passer la carte à un ami avec un PC et elle envoie du signal à l'écran. Donc elle marche (j'aurais préféré avoir à la faire changer sous garantie ).

Je vais donc passer sous Yosemite la semaine prochaine. A suivre...


----------



## supasaya (27 Novembre 2014)

Salut les guys !

Je cherche a changer ma carte graphique de mon mac pro de 2007 (1.1) donc si vous aviez des suggestions pour un bon rapport qualité/prix, compatible avec Element 3D (c'est pour ça que je change principalement) sur After Effects.

J'ai vu en début de post la GTX 670 qui me semble tout indiquée, mais pas si simple à trouver
Du coup, si vous en avez une plus récente, dans les 300 max, je suis intéressé 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Alexanrde (17 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir ! 

Je suis sur un mac pro 5.1, 

Ce modele est bien compatible niveau connecteur ? 

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00175482.html

Le displayport transfert bien la video et l'audio ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Djin75 (19 Décembre 2014)

Djin75 a dit:


> Très bonne nouvelle ! D'autant que les autres hypothèses disparaissent les unes après les autres. Je viens de passer la carte à un ami avec un PC et elle envoie du signal à l'écran. Donc elle marche (j'aurais préféré avoir à la faire changer sous garantie ).
> 
> Je vais donc passer sous Yosemite la semaine prochaine. A suivre...



Bonjour,

J'ai mis du temps à passer sous Yosemite (pour des raisons organisationnelles).
C'est fait et j'ai réinstallé ma GeForce GTX 760 plein d'espoir.

Raté 

Rien de nouveau sous le soleil. La machine démarre (ce coup-ci elle a redémarré toutes seule 3 fois avant de se calmer )) mais n'affiche rien, que je passe par DVI, Displayport, HDMi (ou même HDMI+DVI).

Je désespère un peu. Prochaine étape : profiter des vacances pour aller explorer et questionner les macrumors et autres. Mais si quelqu'un a d'autres idées.

Ce qui est clair, après ces tentatives, c'est que tout ne se passe pas aussi bien qu'imaginé. Il faut être très attentif à avoir des retours d'expériences positifs de personnes exactement dans la même config (Hard+soft) que soit. Sinon, on peut avoir quelques désillusions. Entre temps, j'ai installé un SSD, ai activé le TRIM. Tout n'est pas un échec...


----------



## MELMOTH (21 Décembre 2014)

Salut JellyBoy74, mon Mac Pro de 2008 est équipé d'une ATI Radeon HD4870 1 Go Ram DDR5, 2 DVI, je suis sous Lion est-ce que la deuxième prise DVI de ma carte fonctionnerait avec un deuxième écran DVI, car je sais qu'elle ne supporte pas les écrans VGA , merci d'avance, Melmoth.


----------



## Mic-M4c (23 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

juste un petit mot pour vous dire que ma NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 (2x6pins) fonctionne parfaitement sur mon Mac Pro 5,1 mid-2010.

Voici mes étapes d'installation :

1) Télécharger et installer les deux types de drivers suivants :

http://www.mediafire.com/download/ylsp1one9imbw2x/WebDriver-343.01.02f01_nohw.pkg.zip

http://www.nvidia.fr/object/mac-driver-archive-fr.html

2) Dans Préférences système, faire les mises à jour éventuelles de NVIDIA Driver Manager et CUDA. 

3) Dans la barre du Finder (en haut à droite), dans NVIDIA Graphics Drivers choisir NVIDIA Web Driver. Redémarrer pour que les changements soient pris en compte. Eteindre le Mac.

4) Installer la carte GTX 980 et redémarrer.

Le redémarrage se fait sans l'écran de boot (la pomme avec la barre de progression) et on arrive directement sur le logscreen.



_Source : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=383893&view=findpost&p=3928165_


----------



## Alexanrde (24 Décembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup Mic-Mac !  J'ai reçu ma carte hier, j'ai donc tout mis a jour mais j'ai un problème avec mon moniteur, je n'aie pas de sons.. Je suis connecté avec un displayport pourtant ?? Est ce c'est a cause du web driver ? je suis sur un LG 34m95 

Bon réveillon


----------



## gc59 (25 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de récupérer un Mac de 2008 mais la carte graphique est HS (NVIDIA Geforce 8800 GT)
Donc je suis à la recherche d'une bonne carte graphique compatible mais je ne sais pas trop quoi acheter.
On m'a prévenu que le Mac était en 10.5.8 donc impossible pour moi de mettre une CG de PC pour le moment.
De plus , j'aimerais l'utiliser pour faire quelques montages vidéos. 
J'ai trouvé des annonces sur ebay mais j'aimerais avoir vos avis:
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Early-2008-1...281?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item33981c10f9

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/APPLE-Mac-Pr...e_Composants_Cartes_Vidéo&hash=item1e97405b4d

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Carte-Graphi...e_Composants_Cartes_Vidéo&hash=item418ccec926

Après, je vais surement mettre à jour le Mac donc pourquoi pas par la suite acheter une CG de PC.

Caractéristiques du Mac:
Mac Pro 2008
2,8 Ghz Quad-Core Intel Xeon
8 Gb de Ram
Disque de  500 Go
NVIDIA Geforce 8800 GT HS 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide et si vous avez d'autres modèles de CG à me proposer nhésitez pas 

Joyeux Noël à tous !


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Décembre 2014)

Tu n'as pas d'autres mac pour installer un snow ou plus récent dessus ? 

J'ai une 8800GT si tu veux 

Les trois modèles sont très chers pour info, le mieux serait d'emprunter ou d'acheter une 7300GT / 8800GT pour pas cher (Flashé mac ou non, elles se flashent et sont reconnues comme pour les cartes graphiques Mac), de mettre à jour en Mavericks ou Yosemite et d'acheter un GPU PC. 

Ou sinon, installation directe sur un des HDD du Mac via un autre Mac et achat d'un GPU de PC.


----------



## gc59 (25 Décembre 2014)

Salut Etienne000,

Non pas d'autre Mac sous la main ...  Je suis obligé d'en acheter une 
La moins chère que j'ai trouvé en 8800 GT c'est celle-ci à 70 + 12 de frais de port.  
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/APPLE-Mac-Pr...e_Composants_Cartes_Vidéo&hash=item1e97405b4d

Aussi, il indique comme année 2006, 2007 et je ne sais pas si ce sera compatible avec un Mac de 2008.
Pour info, la référence de ma 8800 GT est 630-9368


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Décembre 2014)

Ce que je peux faire au pire, c'est flasher la 8800GT pour Mac Pro 2008 (L'EFI est différent dans mes souvenirs) et te revendre la mienne si tu veux, ou au pire te la prêter 

Tu habiterais pas aux alentours de Montpellier par hasard ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (26 Décembre 2014)

MELMOTH a dit:


> Salut JellyBoy74, mon Mac Pro de 2008 est équipé d'une ATI Radeon HD4870 1 Go Ram DDR5, 2 DVI, je suis sous Lion est-ce que la deuxième prise DVI de ma carte fonctionnerait avec un deuxième écran DVI, car je sais qu'elle ne supporte pas les écrans VGA , merci d'avance, Melmoth.




Hello, désolé je ne passe plus que rarement sur mon topic étant retourné dans le monde du PC. 
Pour répondre à ta question, si ta carte est un Ati livrée avec ton mac (ou pour mac) la réponse est oui. Si elle est d'origine PC, je dirais peu probable. 

Ceci dit rien ne t'empêche d'essayer? et puis si tu branche ton écran sur l'autre prise tu verra s'il marche, s'il un écran marche sur chaque prises alors deux aussi


----------



## gc59 (26 Décembre 2014)

J'habite à Lille donc pour me la prêter ça va être compliqué ...  mais je peux te l'acheter.
On peut rencontrer des différences/problèmes entre une carte graphique flashée et une CG native Mac au niveau de l'OS ? 

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## gc59 (28 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

En cherchant sur Ebay, je suis tombé sur cette carte graphique:
ATI Radeon 4870 
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/ATI-Radeon-4...er_Computer_Graphikkarten&hash=item4876eaefec

Vous pouvez confirmer qu'elle est bien compatible avec un Mac Pro 2008 ? 
Après au niveau du prix c'est la moins cher que j'ai trouvé avec la 8800 GT  

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/APPLE-Mac-Pr...e_Composants_Cartes_Vidéo&hash=item1e97405b4d

Merci d'avance 
*
*


----------



## childerik (18 Mars 2015)

bonjour gc59 et aux autres

je me retrouve dans la meme galère, je ne comprends rien aux cartes graphiques ! 
laquelle prendre, mon mac pro 2008 a perdu sa carte graphique une Geforce 8800. je cherche désespérément une carte pour remplacer ma geforce d'origine, mais je me retrouve toujours confronter a des choix difficile et lis tout et sont contraire sur la compatibilité des cartes graphiques pour mac. 
J'ai un budget max de 200€ et je voulais savoir ou et quoi prendre pour mon mac pro earlier 2008 sous OS10.8 si je me souviens bien !

dans un premier temps on m'avait conseillé ca :
Asus GT720-SL-1GD3-BRK Carte graphique Nvidia GeForce GT 720797 Mhz 1024 Mo PCI-Express
mais malheureusement, l'écran est resté noir !!! 

D'avance un grand merci a celui qui me donnera une solution de carte et ou l'acheter, car celons les sites, les prix varient beaucoup pour les meme modèles !


----------



## Hasgarn (18 Mars 2015)

Ben il y a une GForce 8800 là : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/mac-pro-2nd-...49?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item2ede9d9fe1


----------



## childerik (19 Mars 2015)

Merci Hasgarn,

tu saurais si il y en a une un peu plus puissante, qui puisse etre compatible ?


----------



## Hasgarn (19 Mars 2015)

Ah, fallait commencer par là ^^
Je te cherche ça. mais du coup, la meilleure adresse pour les GPU Mac Pro,ou en tout cas une des meilleures, c'est SpeederMac sur Ebay. Là, il semble être en vacances, du coup sa boutique n'est pas accessible. Mais je vais zieuter en attendant.


----------



## Hasgarn (19 Mars 2015)

Radeon HD 7950 :
http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=hd+7950

Les cartes PC passent très bien.


----------



## Hasgarn (19 Mars 2015)

EDIT : doublon


----------



## childerik (20 Mars 2015)

merci, 
mais la HD 7950 me fais peur point de vu compatibilité avec un mac pro earlier 2008 car sur le site de ils parlent de mac pro 2009 
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1157&pid=1777&psn=&lid=1&leg=0#
quelqu'un l'a teste sur un mac pro 2008 ?


----------



## wip (2 Avril 2015)

Bonjour 

Afin de connaitre mes besoins en carte graphique, j'aurais besoin de savoir combien je consomme en mémoire video.
Vous connaissez un utilitaire qui affiche ça en temps reel ?

Wip.


----------



## jellyboy74 (16 Avril 2015)

Hello à tous, ça fait longtemps que je ne suis pas repassé sur mon topic. Je suis content de voir que d'autres ont repris le flambeau et continuent de s'entraider. 
Je vous fait plein de poutoux

Jellyboy


----------



## Drum (29 Avril 2015)

J'avais créer un post pour ce problème et la carte ne semble pas fonctionner à plein régime : 

Bonjour j'ai un problème de graphisme avec ma 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 4096 Mo de chez EVGA.

Je joue régulièrement à Starcraft 2 sous Yosemite en détail low impossible de faire tourner la carte à plus haut régime cela rame beaucoup trop.

J'ai installer le même jeu sous Windows en Bootcamp quand j'avais un SSD en plus et j'ai pu pousser le jeu à fond avec des lags lié surement à ma connection internet , puisque des jeux
	
 comme Battlefield 3 tourne a fond.

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pas que je cherche la performance graphique extrème sur Osx (d'ailleurs le jeu est mieux en low détail ..) mais je lag plus que Windows en high detail sous Osx en low detail.

Si quelqu'un a une solution pour une installation de driver (kext ou truc dans le genre) ou entendu parler
	
 de tuto , je ne comprends pas cette écart.

Après l'affichage fonctionne sans problème en 3x 1080p et plante quand j'ai testé une vidéo en 3x1080p sur les 3 écran en même temps (la même vidéo pas de split juste un tripple mirroring.)

Merci à toutes et à tous.


----------



## Drum (29 Avril 2015)

Sinon j'ai installer une MSI GT 630 avec Dual affichage avec Vga - Vga et Hdmi - Vga sur deux écrans Acer 19 pouces qui n'ont que du VGa , j'ai pu aussi la testé en tri-screen avec un DVI - DVI pour le dernier écran qui fonctionne . le Mac Pro 1.1 était de 2006 avec Yosemite et tout fonctionne à merveille dans cette configuration si cela peut servir .


----------



## Drum (1 Mai 2015)

Bon fin de l'histoire j'ai compris d'où venez l'erreur .... les Web driver nvdia pour mac n'était pas installé j'avais juste installer les drivers CUDA ... j'ai maintenant une accélération graphique normale  ... (32,7 fps) au cinebench de MAxon pour mac , si qqn l'a tester pour comparer éventuellement avec une GTX 970 , il est vraiment dommage que aucun MacPro Alu n'est du PCI Express3 et du Sata 3 pour les DD je pense que cela aurait encore améliorer les performances (surtout le PCIe 3.0) et m'aurait invité de partir sur le MacPro Bin d'ici peu ...

Voila en tout cas merci à moi pour avoir trouver la réponse et à tous ce qui m'y ont aidé et resteront dans l'ombre ^^

Je résume :

On installe une carte graphique Nvidia compatible (voir la liste dans le fil de la discussion ) il ne faut pas oublier les Web Driver Nvidia ...
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Mac/Quadro_Certified/346.01.02f02/WebDriver-346.01.02f02.pkg

Sinon je lis des vidéo 4k par le display port .... des lags ... ré-encodage en mp4 avec Handbrake pour permettre une lecture sans encombre peut améliorer l'affaire sinon (pour les vidéos courtes-, ralentissez la lecture de la vidéo à 0,80 % .... ou moins ... pour des vidéos longues.


----------



## VanZoo (2 Mai 2015)

Peut-on envisager qu'Apple propose le prochain Mac Pro avec des cartes N'Vidia ?


----------



## fabricev1970 (3 Mai 2015)

Bonjour les gars, heureux propriétaire d'un mac pro rev1.1 je viens de le passer sous maverick 10.9.5 et donc pour le coup j'aimerais le booster avec une nouvelle carte graphique, beaucoup de photoshop/illustrator/indesign et un peu de jeux, j'ai en ce moment une  ATI Radeon HD 4870 512 Mo
je cherche plus puissant mais surtout fiable, moi je m'y perd dans les cartes graphiques donc je suis preneur de conseils, quelle carte puis-je installer sur mon mac pro 1 sans griller mon alimentation?

merci d'avance de vos conseils et/ou liens


----------



## fabricev1970 (3 Mai 2015)

fabricev1970 a dit:


> Bonjour les gars, heureux propriétaire d'un mac pro rev1.1 je viens de le passer sous maverick 10.9.5 et donc pour le coup j'aimerais le booster avec une nouvelle carte graphique, beaucoup de photoshop/illustrator/indesign et un peu de jeux, j'ai en ce moment une  ATI Radeon HD 4870 512 Mo
> je cherche plus puissant mais surtout fiable, moi je m'y perd dans les cartes graphiques donc je suis preneur de conseils, quelle carte puis-je installer sur mon mac pro 1 sans griller mon alimentation?
> 
> merci d'avance de vos conseils et/ou liens


J'ai oublié de dire j'envisage également l'achat d'un moniteur 29 voir 34...  type http://www.materiel.net/ecran-pc-lcd/lg-34um65-105002.html


----------



## fabricev1970 (4 Mai 2015)

fabricev1970 a dit:


> J'ai oublié de dire j'envisage également l'achat d'un moniteur 29 voir 34...  type http://www.materiel.net/ecran-pc-lcd/lg-34um65-105002.html


Mon choix irait sur une MSI GTX 660 type twin frost, votre avis? genre ceci : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/CARTE-GRAPHI...28?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item3aa820c044

ou ceci : http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...660dc2ocph2gd.html?idOffre=18050352#mpos=3|mp

bon choix?


----------



## jellyboy74 (6 Mai 2015)

jhe te conseil la 6870HD ATI, super coup en occasion et très puissante. Je l'ai utilisé deux ans dans un mac pro 1.1, que du bonheur.


----------



## Fogi (7 Mai 2015)

Je bosse aussi en graphisme et ne dédaigne pas un jeu de bagnoles ou de flinguage de temps en temps,  j'ai installé une ATI Radeon Mac Edition 5870, impeccable !...


----------



## Gormanoo (31 Mai 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Je suis sur le point de passer à Mavericks sur mon mac pro 1.1, ce qui me permettra d'installer le logiciel de production musicale Maschine 2.
(J'ai ma clé usb mavericks modifiée pour être compatible). Je dois en revanche changer de carte graphique, la geforce 7300gt ne tournant pas avec Mavericks.

Je fais de la prise de son, et j'ai vraiment besoin d'une carte silencieuse. Je ne joue pas, ou très rarement.

Dans cette liste proposée par Jellyboy en première page ( merci au passage pour ce travail), laquelle serait la plus discrète ?

- GTX 460 = Correcte
- GTX 470 = Bonnes
- GTX 560 ti = Correcte
- GTX 570 = Très bonne
- GTX 580 = Excellente
- GTX 650 ti = Moyenne
- GTX 660 ti = Correcte
- GTX 670 = Très bonne
- GTX 690 = le Must

Ati:

- HD 5830 = Moyenne
- HD 4870 = Faible
- HD 5850 = Moyenne
- HD 5870 = Bonne
- HD 6870 = Presque bonne
- HD 6890 = Très bonne
- HD 7850 = Bonne
- HD 7950 edition mac = très bonne
- HD 7950 "PC" = En attente. 

J'étais intéressé par cette hd5870 mais je préfère être sûr de mon coup :

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/ATI-Radeon-H...64c2d6&pid=100204&rk=4&rkt=27&sd=261853813010

Merci à tous 

Morgan.


----------



## Gormanoo (31 Mai 2015)

Précision : je regarde bcp de films en HD. Ça passe avec la geforce mais ça peut ramer de temps à autre.


----------



## jellyboy74 (5 Juin 2015)

Salut. Désolé pour la réponse tardive. 

Alors si tu veux du silence il ne faut surtout pas prendre la 5870! C'est une putain d'aspirateur qui nuiera donc à ta prod. Je fait moi même de la MAO et le top serait d'utiliser un carte graphique passive comme la Nvidia 745GTX ou 750 (bien veiller à prendre la version passive, c'est à dire sans ventilo) .


----------



## Fogi (6 Juin 2015)

Je fais de la 2D, de la 3D, de la MAO aussi, parfois un jeu et ma 5870 est parfaitement silencieuse. Mes DD en interne font plus de bruit. Mais j'ai déjà entendu le contraire ... Comme quoi ... la solution passive est effectivement une bonne piste si tu veux le silence.


----------



## Gormanoo (6 Juin 2015)

Salut Jellyboy et Fogi, merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai "malheureusement" déjà reçu la 5870, que j'ai fini par commander car j'avais lu sur un comparatif qu'elle faisait partie des moins bruyantes (mais probablement pour la catégorie des jeux).
Je ne l'ai reçue qu'hier et pas encore installée. Vu que les constats de bruit divergent, je ne vais pas tenter le coup ; je vais la revendre direct et opter pour la Gtx 750, légèrement mois chère en plus.

Un peu de temps d'attente en plus mais on avance 

La 5870 était modifiée "tout Mac Pro" par Speedermac. Il indiquait qu'elle affichait le boot screen. Il l'avait donc probablement "flashée" ?

Il me faudra peut-être flasher moi-même la Gtx 750. Je n'ai jamais fait ça, je ne sais pas en quoi cela consiste, est-ce que c'est difficile ?

Encore merci


----------



## Gormanoo (6 Juin 2015)

J'ai bien noté qu'il me fallait prendre la version "passive" 

ça par exemple ça ferait l'affaire ? : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/GAINWARD-car...00?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item51d20ebfa4

Sinon il y aussi la 750 ti ?


----------



## Mic-M4c (7 Juin 2015)

Bonjour.
Personnellement, je déconseille les cartes nécessitant des drivers supplémentaires à MacOS X pour les raisons suivantes :
- les drivers tiers peuvent ne plus être mis à jour et devenir incompatibles avec les mises à jour de MacOS,
- vous perdez le bootscreen qui est très utile,
- vous rencontrerez très probablement un pb au démarrage un jour ou l'autre qui vous fera perdre bcp de temps.
Je préconise plutôt d'installer une carte Mac Edition ou bien une carte PC flashée pour Mac mais nativement supportée par Mac OS comme la NVIDIA GTX 680 ou la ATI Radeon R9 280X, pour l'instant.
En espérant que la NVIDIA GTX 980 deviennent un jour nativement prise en charge par Mac OS Yosemite...


----------



## Mic-M4c (7 Juin 2015)

Pour info, j'ai précisement remplacé mon ATI Radeon HD 5870 d'origine par une ATI Radeon R9 280X flashée sur mon Mac Pro (5,1) 3,33GHz et elle tourne merveilleusement en full options sur TOUT. Je n'ai certes pas besoin des CUDA.


----------



## jellyboy74 (8 Juin 2015)

@Gormanoo : Dommage tu aurait du tester quand même la 5870 surtout si c'était une version Speedmac!! 
Sinon pour la 750 tu peu prendre la gainward sans soucis. 

@Mic-M4c: les drivers tiers ne sont valables que pour 10.6.8 et 10.7.3, les autres versions d'OSX supportent nativement les cartes PC sans aucune installation.


----------



## Gormanoo (11 Juin 2015)

Salut Mic-Mac et Jellyboy, merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai finalement testé la 5870  Il aurait été bien dommage de ne pas le faire, effectivement. Je me suis ravisé et j'ai monté la bête.
Alors ça tourne nickel, bootscreen et tout, Speedmac fait du boulot au poil. En revanche, comme tu me l'avais dis, ça fait pas mal de bruit ; du moins pour la MAO c'est pas la peine. Le qualificatif d'aspirateur est confirmé, il me faut une carte passive c'est une certitude.

Je vais donc porter mon choix sur la GTX. Qu'il me faudra donc flasher. Est-ce que la manip est compliquée ?


----------



## orko67 (17 Juin 2015)

bonjour
je cherche la méthode pour flasher une ati radeon 5850 pour mon mac pro de 2006 1.1


----------



## Drum (20 Juin 2015)

jellyboy comment se fait il qu'avec ma Evga gtx 760 4go ça ne tourne pas bien peut être des fausses idées mais les drivers nvidia ont un peu améliorer mais ça rame bcp sur le graphique...


----------



## Gormanoo (20 Juin 2015)

D'ailleurs si qq est intéressé par la Radeon HD 5870 (compatible tout mac pro), je la vends. 149€ au lieu de 169€.
Je l'ai originellement achetée là : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/ATI-Radeon-H...64c2d6&pid=100204&rk=4&rkt=27&sd=261853813010


----------



## Gormanoo (13 Juillet 2015)

Salut Jellyboy,

J'ai reçu la Geforce 750 (gainward) et je l'ai branchée après avoir installé mavericks sur le mac pro 1.1 (ma carte d'origine a dû supporter Mavericks pendant qq instants 
Mavericks était parfaitement installé, j'ai éteint l'ordi, remplacé la carte graphique d'origine par la Geforce, rallumé l'ordi... Et rien.
Ecran noir, il ne se passe rien du tout ; comme si il n'y avait pas la moindre carte.
Au bout de 5mn d'écran noir j'ai compris que c'était mort.

Aurais-tu une idée de ce qui se passe, et de ce que je peux faire pour remédier à ce problème ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Drum (14 Juillet 2015)

Salut à toi,

Personnellement j'ai eu quelque problème de blackscreen aussi.

Donc déjà essaye de démarrer en laissant appuyer alt pour voir si tu peux aller sur les utilitaires ca chassera les problèmes hardware.

Si il y a une réponse démarre soit en mode cible avec un autre Mac  ou sinon démonte ton hdd principale et active le partage écran voir si le Mac Pro démarre. Normalement les drivers d'origine de Maverick suffise mais bon ... essaye si jamais les nvidia web drivers dernière version... ils ont d'ailleurs mis du temps a la mettre à jour .... abusé je n'ai pas redémarré une fois passé en 10.10.3 ....

voila le lien si jamais ça t'évitera de chercher : 
http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/87193/en-us

En espérant que ca pourra t'aider.

J'ai essayé ca avec le mien et depuis que j'ai le Partage Écran je sais au moins si il est allumé ...


----------



## ALAP27 (30 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai un vieux Mac pro 1.1, upgradé avec une carte NVIDIA GTX 660 2Go sous OS X 10.9.5 avec 13 Go de RAM.
Les jeux actuels ont beaucoup de mal a tourner dessus.
Je cherche une nouvelle carte graphique plus puissante, que me conseillez vous svp ?
Merci


----------



## JM66 (11 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, 
Je dois impérativement booster mon MacPro de 2010 6x 3.3Mhz pour de la PAO. J'ai parcouru les posts et mes conclusions c'est qu'il me faut une carte


Réellement puissante, qui fasse la différence avec l'actuelle ATI Radeon HD 5870 1024 Mo
Silencieuse, donc sans ventilateur (si j'ai bien compris)
Ne nécessitant pas de Driver (c'est pour un poste de production, je ne peux me permettre de l'aléatoire)
Pour Mac… (non Flashée (?))

Que me recommandez-vous? Que veut dire "Flasher"?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## archange229 (11 Novembre 2015)

Sans ventilateur ?


----------



## Fogi (11 Novembre 2015)

Pour de la PAO ? La 5870 ne suffit pas ?
Quelle différence en attends-tu ?


----------



## JM66 (11 Novembre 2015)

archange229 a dit:


> Sans ventilateur ?


@archange229 > je dis peut-être une co***ie mais il m'a semblé avoir lu ça précédemment. En tout cas il me faut quelque chose de silencieux.



Fogi a dit:


> Pour de la PAO ? La 5870 ne suffit pas ?
> Quelle différence en attends-tu ?


@Fogi > en tout cas pas un simple remplacement de ma carte actuelle qui n'est pas défectueuse, mais l'accélération de l'affichage d'images 2D haute résolution. Je travaille sur le design de grands formats, chaque déplacement d'objet me fait attendre


----------



## Fogi (11 Novembre 2015)

JM66 a dit:


> @archange229 > je dis peut-être une co***ie mais il m'a semblé avoir lu ça précédemment. En tout cas il me faut quelque chose de silencieux.
> @Fogi > en tout cas pas un simple remplacement de ma carte actuelle qui n'est pas défectueuse, mais l'accélération de l'affichage d'images 2D haute résolution. Je travaille sur le design de grands formats, chaque déplacement d'objet me fait attendre



Ok, je comprends et j'approuve ta volonté de travailler en silence. (J'ai aussi une "vieille" tour G5, on se croirait sur un héliport) 
J'ai un Mac Pro 2009 flashé 2010 équipé d'un Xeon 6 core 3,46 Ghz, d'un SSD et ... d'une Radeon Mac Edition 5870. Je travaille également (avec la CS6) sur des images très lourdes pour de la déco murale en intérieur. Les 2 dernières faisaient 2,5m X 8m au final en sortie numérique et je n'ai pas connu de ralentissement au déplacement d'objets. Mais tout dépend évidemment des objets et softs que tu utilises et ... de l'optimisation de ton matos.
Pardon si tu sais déjà ce que je vais écrire, mais ça pourra éventuellement servir à d'autres. La carte n'est pas forcément seule responsable des ralentissements. L'optimisation des perfs dans Photoshop est importante : https://helpx.adobe.com/fr/photoshop/kb/optimize-photoshop-cc-performance.html.
D'autre part, ajouter de la mémoire pour de la 2D est plus important que changer une carte déjà performante et faire travailler ses softs sur un SSD est un plus évident. Je suis passé de 8 Go de RAM à 24 Go, du DD 7200 Trs au SSD ... c'est le jour et la nuit, tout est parfaitement fluide.
Voilà pour mon expérience.


----------



## JM66 (12 Novembre 2015)

J'ai ouvert Moniteur d'activité. Mémoire physique 16Go, mémoire utilisée 13Go, cache 2.38Go, échange 5.48Go… est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose qui montre que j'arrive à bout de ma Ram?


----------



## wip (13 Novembre 2015)

Il me semble que échanges 5,48go, c'est le swap. Donc oui, tu serais au bout de ta RAM.


----------



## Etienne000 (14 Novembre 2015)

wip a dit:


> Il me semble que échanges 5,48go, c'est le swap. Donc oui, tu serais au bout de ta RAM.



C'est bien le swap. Par contre, sous Mavericks, j'ai 'mémoire virtuelle' + échange, tandis que sous El Capitan je n'ai que échange, du coup c'est quoi la différence entre mémoire virtuelle et échange ?


----------



## wip (15 Novembre 2015)

Bonne question, mais je ne sais te répondre


----------



## Haykanta (18 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, bonsoir à tous je viens d'acquérir un mac pro 2010 avec la carte de base, j'aimerai pouvoir mettre une plus grosse carte pour pouvoir jouer, je suis sous el capitan, je viens de lire plusieurs pages, je vois pleins de carte des mac edition ou non, que me conseillez vous?
je précise que je veux un truc pas prise de tête budget 250e qui tournera mieux qu'une série 5000 merci


----------



## Sly54 (19 Novembre 2015)

Les modèles ATI Radeon "Apple" 5770 et 5870 sont reconnues en standard (écran de boot visible). Mais je ne connais pas les tarifs…


----------



## Fogi (19 Novembre 2015)

J'ai eu une 5870 pour moins de 150 €.
Sinon, regarde du côté de la Radeon 7950 Mac Édition.
http://www.macg.co/2013/03/mac-pro-la-radeon-hd-7950-face-à-la-concurrence-70876

http://www.macvidcards.com/store/c3/AMD_GPUs.html


----------



## pasko (4 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir,
Ce topic est utile pour les conseils mais j'ai beau chercher pour ma demande donc:
J'ai un Mac pro 1.1, avec un double SSD en raid, un dual core 3Ghz, 8 mémoire ram et une carte graphique pc GTX 285 (1024 mo).
Je travaille très souvent sur After effects (le dernier version) et il utilise le CUDA de NVIDIA pour calculer le rendu et j'ai besoin de changer la carte graphique.
J'ai trouve ce qui me plait et qui ne coute pas trop (mon petite entreprise ne peut pas se permettre de se payer une grosse carte graphique pro!)
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...WARD/4935511-GeForce-GTX-960-2-Go-Phantom.htm

Et un 970? bien sur en suivant les conseils de ce topic, uniquement avec les marques: Gainward et EVGA)

Vos avis? Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## wip (5 Janvier 2016)

Vérifies que ta version d'OSX est compatible avec ta future carte.


----------



## pasko (6 Janvier 2016)

wip a dit:


> Vérifies que ta version d'OSX est compatible avec ta future carte.



Mon OSX est 10.9.5 donc Mavericks et je peux installer si nécessaire pour Yosemite ou El Capitan.
Merci.


----------



## pasko (21 Janvier 2016)

pasko a dit:


> Mon OSX est 10.9.5 donc Mavericks et je peux installer si nécessaire pour Yosemite ou El Capitan.
> Merci.



Mise à jour:

Je n'arrive pas à installer Yosemite avec la clé usb car il me faudrait la carte Mac plus récent que le x1900tx.. j'ai que cette carte Mac et j'ai d'autres cartes graphiques pc: Ati Radeon HD 5870 PC et Geforce GFX 285 PC.
C'est oblige de passer comme ça? ou il y a d'autres solutions?


----------



## pasko (22 Janvier 2016)

pasko a dit:


> Mise à jour:
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à installer Yosemite avec la clé usb car il me faudrait la carte Mac plus récent que le x1900tx.. j'ai que cette carte Mac et j'ai d'autres cartes graphiques pc: Ati Radeon HD 5870 PC et Geforce GFX 285 PC.
> C'est oblige de passer comme ça? ou il y a d'autres solutions?




Mise à jour: J'ai réussi à faire marcher la carte graphique PC GTX 960 4go (sans flasher) dans El Capitan avec mon mac pro 1.1.

Tutoriel avec ce lien: http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=392530 (date commentaire: 8 novembre 2015 à 19h11)


----------



## Mic-M4c (31 Janvier 2016)

Décidément je n'arrive pas à trouver un écran 4K compatible avec mon Mac Pro 5,1 pour remplacer mon Apple HD Cinema Display 30" vieillissant. Je pense que c'est ma carte graphique qui limite les possibilités :

Mac Pro 5,1 mid-2010 3,33GHz 6-core Westmere
Yosemite 10.10.5 et El Capitan 10.11.3
AMD R9 280X flashée
Moniteur 4K LG 31MU97z-B (avec son câble LG 4K 2K fourni, miniDisplayPort <---> DisplayPort)

Lorsque je connecte les deux écrans, aucun pb, j'ai le bootscreen sur le Cinema Display et j'ai bien la 4K 4096x2160@60Hz sur le LG.
En revanche, lorsque je connecte seul le LG en midiDP <--->DP avec le câble fourni, RIEN !


----------



## Mic-M4c (7 Février 2016)

Bonjour !

J'ai enfin trouvé une configuration très satisfaisante pour mon Mac Pro 5,1 mid-2010 3,33GHz 6-core Westmere :

— *Carte graphique NVIDIA GTX 980 Ti 6GB* de chez MacVidCards :
_Key Features:_​
_Compatible with OS X, Windows (via BootCamp or in a PC)_
_Boot Screen support from all ports at startup _
_Does not require an additional power supply_
_Supports four concurrent displays via the available ports: one dual-link DVI, one HDMI 2.0, and three DisplayPort 1.2_
_PCI Express 2.0 support in OS X and Windows_
_4K 30Hz support from HDMI_
_4K 60Hz support from DisplayPort with SST 4K Monitors_
_5K 60Hz support using two DisplayPorts (tested on the Dell 5K UP2715K)_
_CUDA, OpenGL, OpenCL in applications that support them_
— *Ecran 4K 31MU97z-B* de chez LG :

4096 x 2160 @ 60Hz !!!
connecté avec un seul câble (sans adaptateur)
DisplayPort (carte graphique) <---> miniDisplayPort (moniteur)


----------



## Jolinary (10 Février 2016)

Mic-M4c a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai enfin trouvé une configuration très satisfaisante pour mon Mac Pro 5,1 mid-2010 3,33GHz 6-core Westmere :
> 
> ...


Bonjour, c'est à peu près la configuration que je vise, par contre tu as acheté ta carte à quel moment sur ce site, ça fais plus d'un mois largement que la 980TI est en Sold Out ... Dégouté du coup.


----------



## Mic-M4c (10 Février 2016)

Héhé ! achetée le 1er février je crois. 
Il faut regarder plusieurs fois par jour les disponibilités des cartes (suivre l'icône Twitter du site MacVidCards) =seule façon de choper 1 carte dès sa disponibilité car les GTX980 Ti 6GB se vendent dans la journée !!!! (je crois que c pareil pour les Titan X 12GB)

Je l'ai payée 880$ + 60$ (port)=940$ via PayPal
+193€ de taxe à réception chez Chronopost.

Envoi ultrarapide et colis impeccable.
Bootscreen génial ! Fonctionnement parfait sous Mac OS 10.10.5 et 10.11.3, ainsi que sous BootCamp Windows 10.


----------



## Jolinary (10 Février 2016)

Mic-M4c a dit:


> Héhé ! achetée le 1er février je crois.
> Il faut regarder plusieurs fois par jour les disponibilités des cartes (suivre l'icône Twitter du site MacVidCards) =seule façon de choper 1 carte dès sa disponibilité car les GTX980 Ti 6GB se vendent dans la journée !!!! (je crois que c pareil pour les Titan X 12GB)
> 
> Je l'ai payée 880$ + 60$ (port)=940$ via PayPal
> ...


Ah quand même, 1020 Euros tout compris, je pense réfléchir alors, il serait peut être plus judicieux que j'opte pour une Geforce GT120 en additionnel avec une 980 bien moins couteuse sans la faire flacher.

Je vais voir, en tout cas merci pour ton retour .


----------



## Mic-M4c (11 Février 2016)

Jolinary a dit:


> Ah quand même, 1020 Euros tout compris, je pense réfléchir alors, il serait peut être plus judicieux que j'opte pour une Geforce GT120 en additionnel avec une 980 bien moins couteuse sans la faire flacher.
> 
> Je vais voir, en tout cas merci pour ton retour .



C'est vrai que c'est cher mais Chris (MacVidCards) a passé des dizaine d'heures pour créer un EFI qui tienne la route avec le bootscreen et le support d'écrans 4K et 5K (oui ! la GTX980 Ti 6GB supporte le dernier écran Dell 27" 5K grâce à deux câble DisplayPort)! Je ne fais que lui rendre la monnaie de sa pièce, alors qu'Apple ne bouge pas son c...

Tu peux bien sûr mettre une GT120 pour avoir le bootscreen et éviter une éventuelle mésaventure lors des MàJ de l'OS, mais elle te prend un Slot.

Pour infos, toutes les news en live sont ici : https://twitter.com/MacVidCards. D'ailleurs les 4 cartes GTX980 Ti 6GB disponibles ce matin à 10h ont déjà été vendues ! LOL Elles partent comme des petits pains…

Je vous ferai mes retours bien évidemment, mais c'est que du bonheur actuellement.


----------



## jeanpierref (13 Mars 2016)

Mic-M4c a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai enfin trouvé une configuration très satisfaisante pour mon Mac Pro 5,1 mid-2010 3,33GHz 6-core Westmere :
> 
> ...



Bonjour Mic-M4c

Où as-tu trouvé le driver pour faire fonctionner correctement cette carte graphique, 
j'ai la même config. de base que la tienne avec Yosemite.
Jean-Pierre


----------



## Mic-M4c (13 Mars 2016)

jeanpierref a dit:


> Où as-tu trouvé le driver pour faire fonctionner correctement cette carte graphique,
> j'ai la même config. de base que la tienne avec Yosemite.
> Jean-Pierre


C'est MacVidCards qui a flashé la carte avec leur logiciel
et il faut que tu installes les deux drivers suivants :

— NVIDIA Web Drivers (selon la version de ton OS) : http://www.macvidcards.com/drivers.html

— CUDA Drivers for Mac : http://www.nvidia.com/object/mac-driver-archive.html


----------



## jeanpierref (14 Mars 2016)

Mic-M4c a dit:


> C'est MacVidCards qui a flashé la carte avec leur logiciel
> et il faut que tu installes les deux drivers suivants :
> 
> — NVIDIA Web Drivers (selon la version de ton OS) : http://www.macvidcards.com/drivers.html
> ...



Merci Mic-M4c !

Est-ce que  si j' achète une GTW980TI ailleurs que chez MacVidCards et que j'installe ces deux drivers
celle-ci fonctionnera correctement, sans avoir le boot-screen, bien sur !


----------



## Mic-M4c (14 Mars 2016)

jeanpierref a dit:


> Merci Mic-M4c !
> 
> Est-ce que  si j' achète une GTX 980 Ti ailleurs que chez MacVidCards et que j'installe ces deux drivers
> celle-ci fonctionnera correctement, sans avoir le boot-screen, bien sur !



J'avais fait cette expérience en janvier 2015 avec une GTX 980 4GB pour PC et j'ai rencontré des problèmes malgré l'installation des drivers sus-cités : pas de boot screen évidemment (ce qui m'embêtait sérieusement quand même), de nombreuses images pixellisées/dégradées lors de leur affichage sur le Net (je n'en connais pas la raison), pas certain qu'elle supporte les écrans 4k et 5K non flashée.
Demande les retours des utilisateurs d'une GTX 980 PC qui l'utilisent dans leur Mac Pro.


----------



## NestorK (15 Mars 2016)

Pour avoir un bootscreen, il faut une GeForce modifiée vendu par MacVidCards et j'imagine que c'est un firmwire custom made ? Ce n'est pas juste une histoire de drivers. Et comme tu le constates sur les prix pratiqués MacVidCards, c'est... Onéreux.


----------



## Nicolaiev (23 Mars 2016)

Bonjour à tous !
Je possède un Macpro 1.1 2x2,66Ghz Xeon avec disque système SSD qui tourne (comme une horloge) sur Lion 10.7.5.
Je souhaite passer à Mavericks grâce à la manip de l'EFI.
Ma carte graphique est celle d'origine, à savoir la 7300GT 256Mo que je vais donc devoir changer.
On me propose une carte graphique PC Radeon 5570 1Go à un prix dérisoire. Cette carte sera t elle compatible avec mon Macpro et sera t elle suffisante pour faire tourner correctement Mavericks (et éventuellement par la suite Yosemite ou El Capitan) ?
Je suis graphiste, je n'utilise quasiment jamais d'applis 3D (un peu de Sketchup à l'occasion), je ne joue pas. Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas été limité par la 7300 qui est pourtant un ancêtre (sauf quelques lags dans les bibliothèques iPhoto ou Lightroom mais ça reste utilisable). Mon seul but est donc de pouvoir upgrader vers Mavericks (qui me permettra de faire tourner les dernières versions de la suite Adobe CC), à moindre coût.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## typiac (11 Avril 2016)

Je suis un peu dans le même cas avec un mac pro 4.1 qui n'est pas encore upgradé. La suite adobe commence à ramer avec certaine fonctions mais quand on ne fait pas de 3D et qu'on ne joue pas à la call of, 1000€ semble un peu excessif non?

Avec la prise en charge du CUDA, on sait qu'une Nvidia serait un meilleur choix mais après laquelle...


----------



## Fogi (11 Avril 2016)

Pour Photoshop et les logiciels de graphisme, PAO et autres (hormis 3D et encore) j'utilise une Radeon Mac Edition 5870 (celle qui était en option chère sur les 5.1). Placer 24 ou 32 Go de RAM et un SSD et roulez jeunesse ! Que ce soit nVidia ou AMD, Inutile de coller la plus puissante pour cette utilisation. Il y a le choix dans ce topic.


----------



## typiac (12 Avril 2016)

Fogi a dit:


> Pour Photoshop et les logiciels de graphisme, PAO et autres (hormis 3D et encore) j'utilise une Radeon Mac Edition 5870 (celle qui était en option chère sur les 5.1). Placer 24 ou 32 Go de RAM et un SSD et roulez jeunesse ! Que ce soit nVidia ou AMD, Inutile de coller la plus puissante pour cette utilisation. Il y a le choix dans ce topic.



Je comprends ton choix et je pense que tu dois pour l'instant être bien. Mais avec 2 gt120, j'ai souvent des bugs (fermeture de session en plein export de gros .psd ou en cas d'export pour le web). J'ai pu lire que photoshop ne gère pas deux cartes graphiques à la fois donc effectivement, avec 512Mo, c'est un peu léger... Mais avec la carte que tu décris, je ne fais que doubler la puissance et avec les évolutions du creative cloud sans oublier des OS de plus en plus gourmand, j'ai peur de vite devoir la renouveler...


Pour l'heure, je viens d'upgrader le firmware pour pouvoir y mettre de la ram en 1333Mhz et à termes changer les processeurs pour du 2 x 6coeurs. Mais pour la carte graphique qui est mon besoin le plus immédiat, j'hésite entre une Nvidia (pour le CUDA) en 2Go :
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/GeForce-GTX-...-1-2-GB-GDDR5-Nvidia-CUDA-Metal-/252348900149

et une Radeon (sans CUDA) plus puissante:
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/R9-280X-pour...-GPU-1000Mhz-5-Gt-s-4k-5k-Metal-/252349644856

Pas facile de déterminer s'il faut privilégier la techno ou la puissance...


----------



## Fogi (12 Avril 2016)

Je gère des (très) gros PSD, les derniers en date pour des décos murales de 8m X 2,5m (en homothétie, mais quand même !) , des traitements par lots de Tiff de 30 Mo etc., sans broncher, alors n'importe laquelle des cartes que tu présentes fera largement l'affaire.


----------



## typiac (12 Avril 2016)

Fogi a dit:


> Je gère des (très) gros PSD, les derniers en date pour des décos murales de 8m X 2,5m (en homothétie, mais quand même !) , des traitements par lots de Tiff de 30 Mo etc., sans broncher, alors n'importe laquelle des cartes que tu présentes fera largement l'affaire.


 ok, merci de ton retour!


----------



## Hasgarn (18 Avril 2016)

typiac a dit:


> ok, merci de ton retour!


En passant, achète la carte qui rendra le meilleur service à tes logiciels. S'ils utilisent CUDA, prend une nVidia et inversement. Sinon, l’investissement est biaisé.


----------



## Xenos1618 (20 Avril 2016)

wip a dit:


> Ca se monte dans un 1.1 une 680 ?
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Attention tout de même aux dernières Radeon. Les exemplaires envoyés à la presse seraient bidonnés et "améliorée" par rapport aux cartes vendues dans le commerce...





Bonjour à tous.

Je suis plutôt novice en mac et j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider. D'avance merci 

J'ai un vielle ami Mac Pro 1.1 de 2006 à qui je voudrai redonner une seconde jeunesse.


Je voudrais savoir si une configuration telle qu'au point B ici-bas est possible pour mon cas sachant que mon but est de faire du montage vidéo/photo avec étalonnage et que je souhaiterai que la configuration dispose des ressources CUDA et qu'elle soit compatible à la suite Adobe.

Mon but est de travailler sur des programmes assez lourd (Adobe CC2015 de préférence ou au pire CC2014) :
-> Premiere Pro - After Effect - SpeedGrad - Audition -Photoshop - Light Room - Illustrator - Indesign - Davinci Resolve - Twixtor


Ayant parcourus depuis plusieurs jours le forum, je croit avoir compris que seul "WIP" a pu installer une GTX 680 sur macpro 1.1 ... Mais est ce une 2Go ou 4Go ? Est-ce que cela fonction correctement sans bugs ?

Ma GRANDE question est vraiment basé sur la compatibilité d'une Geforce GTX 680 avec le Mac Pro 1.1 2006.
Car à mon grand regret, je vois toujours que la compatibilité de celle-ci est de min. Mac Pro 3.1. 
Est-ce donc possible ou pas de l'installer sur mon vielle ami le Mac Pro 1.1, à savoir que je pense ne pas avoir besoin du BOOTSCREEN (je ne tourne que sur OS X).


Point de vue configuration, je voudrais passer de A à B :

A) Actuellement 

- Processeur = 2 x 2,66 Ghz Dual-core
- Mémoire = 2 Go 667 Mhz Ram
- Disque = HD 500 Go et HD 2 To à 7200 RPM
- Graphique = ATI Radeon X1900 XT 512 MB
- Système = OS X 10.7.5 en 32 bit

B) Objectif 

- Processeur = 2 x 3 Ghz Quad-core
- Mémoire = 32 Go 667 Mhz Ram
- Disque = 120 Go SSD (avec OS X 10.11) et 2 x HD 2 To 7200 RPM
- Graphique = Geforce GTX 680 avec 4Go (Est-elle compatible ??)
- Système = OS X 10.11.x en 64 bit (Est-ce possible??)

J'ai prévu pour le lifting un budget de 1000 € - c'est le max que je pourrais investir 
Donc est ce que cette configuration tiendra la route ou je ferai mieux de me tourner vers une configuration PC ? 

Merci d'avance de me partager votre expérience, vos conseils ou mise en garde ...


----------



## wip (20 Avril 2016)

Désolé, mais je n'ai pas monté une 680 dans un 1.1 mais dans un Macpro Nehalem 2009 en 5.1.
C'est JellyBoy qui disait que c'était théoriquement possible... Moi, j'ai des doutes


----------



## Xenos1618 (20 Avril 2016)

wip a dit:


> Désolé, mais je n'ai pas monté une 680 dans un 1.1 mais dans un Macpro Nehalem 2009 en 5.1.
> C'est JellyBoy qui disait que c'était théoriquement possible... Moi, j'ai des doutes



Merci de cette précision. 

J'ai trouver cette GTX 680 sur ebay et le vendeur déclare qu'elle serait compatible mais sans BOOTSCREEN ...
_
"Compatible :

Mac Pro 1.1 & 2.1 ( 2006 & 2007 )    :YES Only if using Os X.9,  X.10 or X.11 , NO BOOTSCREEN
Mac Pro 3.1  ( 2008 )  : YES  ( Fully compatible )
Mac Pro 4.1 & 5.1 ( 2009 & 2010 )   : YES  ( Fully compatible )"
_
Devrais-je m'y fier a t'on avis ? Merci


----------



## wip (20 Avril 2016)

Xenos1618 a dit:


> Devrais-je m'y fier a t'on avis ? Merci


 
Je dirais.... ca depend du prix à laquelle il te fait la carte et aussi de comment elle est faite. Ca doit-être une 2Go non ? Ventilos vers l'extérieur de la machine ou vers le haut ?


----------



## Xenos1618 (20 Avril 2016)

wip a dit:


> Je dirais.... ca depend du prix à laquelle il te fait la carte et aussi de comment elle est faite. Ca doit-être une 2Go non ? Ventilos vers l'extérieur de la machine ou vers le haut ?



C'est le vendeur Speedmac sur Ebay. Oui c'est bien une 2Go. C'est la seul ou j'ai trouvé une petite trace de compatibilité ... 

-> http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/EVGA-GT...908378?hash=item3ac1e1de5a:g:t20AAOSwYmZXFg72

Il la vend à 309 € TVAC avec 6 mois de garantie. Je sait pas pour les ventillos ???


----------



## wip (20 Avril 2016)

Xenos1618 a dit:


> C'est le vendeur Speedmac sur Ebay. Oui c'est bien une 2Go. C'est la seul ou j'ai trouvé une petite trace de compatibilité ...
> 
> -> http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/EVGA-GT...908378?hash=item3ac1e1de5a:g:t20AAOSwYmZXFg72
> 
> Il la vend à 309 € TVAC avec 6 mois de garantie. Je sait pas pour les ventillos ???


Ok, c'est la même que la mienne. C'est une carte assez silencieuse et elle encaisse bien (je l'a fait beaucoup chauffer avec X-plane. Quand à Cuda, je ne saurait dire, je m'en sert pas. Je suis plutot Final Cut Pro .


----------



## Xenos1618 (20 Avril 2016)

wip a dit:


> Ok, c'est la même que la mienne. C'est une carte assez silencieuse et elle encaisse bien (je la fait beaucoup chauffer avec X-plane. Quand çà Cuda, je ne saurait dire, je m'en sert pas. Je suis plutot Final Cut Pro .




Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Hasgarn (20 Avril 2016)

SpeederMac a une bonne réputation. Sache quand même que ton mac Pro est un 32 bits et le restera. Et sera donc grandement limité en matière de compatibilité avec des GPU / CPU récents.


----------



## Nicolaiev (26 Avril 2016)

Nicolaiev a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> Je possède un Macpro 1.1 2x2,66Ghz Xeon avec disque système SSD qui tourne (comme une horloge) sur Lion 10.7.5.
> Je souhaite passer à Mavericks grâce à la manip de l'EFI.
> Ma carte graphique est celle d'origine, à savoir la 7300GT 256Mo que je vais donc devoir changer.
> ...



Bonjour à tous,
Finalement, j'ai préféré "assurer le coup" et prendre une des cartes annoncées compatibles dans la liste en page 1, à savoir une GTX460. Et bien entendu, avec la poisse que j'ai, ça ne fonctionne pas !
Il s'agit d'une carte GeForce GTX460 GS 1Go de la marque GAINWARD.
Je l'ai installée en lieu et place de ma 7300GT mais l'écran reste désespérément noir après plusieurs minutes d'attente.
Le ventilo tourne mais aucun affichage. J'ai essayé avec et sans le cable d'alim 6 pin.
J'ai essayé un autre slot PCI sans succès. J'ai alors essayé de démarrer avec les 2 cartes et ce n'est pas mieux.
Lorsque je vais voir dans le rapport système, seule la 7300GT est reconnue, aucune trace de la GTX460…
J'ai tenté l'installation de drivers nvidia (295.00.05f03 Web Release) mais le problème persiste.
Que puis-je faire ? Auriez vous une solution ? Y a t il une étape que j'aurais loupé ? Un pack de drivers alternatif ou autre ? Le fait que ma carte soit une version "GS" (aucune idée de ce que ça signifie) poserait il problème ?
Merci d'avance.

PS : je vous redonne ma config
Macpro 2006 1.1 Dual-core Intel Xeon 2x2,66
Mac OSX 10.7.5
Nvidia 7300GT 256Mo
Nvidia GTX460GS 1Go


----------



## Nicolaiev (27 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,
Après quelques recherches (que j'aurais dû faire AVANT l'achat…), il s'avère que la version "GS" est overclockée. Serait-ce la cause de mon souci ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Mai 2016)

Salut, 

Je passais dans le coin et j'ai vu ton message. As tu testé cette carte dans un PC ? Normalement la 460 devrait passer , j'en ai eu une de chez gainward. Tu peu aussi essayer de passer par la prise VGA. je ne me souviens plus si elle a le HDMI mais parfois il n'est pas reconnu alors que le DV-i peu parfois poser problème.


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Mai 2016)

Xenos1618 a dit:


> C'est le vendeur Speedmac sur Ebay. Oui c'est bien une 2Go. C'est la seul ou j'ai trouvé une petite trace de compatibilité ...
> 
> -> http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/EVGA-GT...908378?hash=item3ac1e1de5a:g:t20AAOSwYmZXFg72
> 
> Il la vend à 309 € TVAC avec 6 mois de garantie. Je sait pas pour les ventillos ???



Salut. je trouve ça très con de prendre une carte vieille de 4 ans qui en plus va te forcer à passer par une alim externe juste pour avoir le BS alors que la même version PC vaux 100 euros en occasion .


----------



## snatch1974 (26 Juillet 2016)

Salut à tous,

Un petit avis et conseil de votre part...

J'ai un mac pro 5.1, 6 cores intel xeon 3,2Ghz avec 32 Go de mémoire vive, un ssd de 256Go pour le système, un ssd de 128Go qui me sert de disque de travail pour les logiciels style photoshop (swap) une carte graphique Radeon HD 5770 sur laquelle sont branchés un apple cinéma display 27" et un 24".

Ma question est simple, est-ce que le passage à une Radeon HD 7975 (version pc mais flashée) va changer quelque chose au niveau des performances de mon mac ou est-ce que la différence ne se fera pas sentir?

Merci à vous


----------



## snatch1974 (27 Juillet 2016)

snatch1974 a dit:


> Ma question est simple, est-ce que le passage à une Radeon HD 7975 (version pc mais flashée) va changer quelque chose au niveau des performances de mon mac ou est-ce que la différence ne se fera pas sentir?



Je voulais dire une Radeon HD7950... ma tête s'est mélangée et mes doigts ont fourchés


----------



## Hasgarn (28 Juillet 2016)

Ah ça...
Pour que tu sentes une vraie différence, il faut que les logiciels que tu utilises se servent de la HD7950 (plus performante que la HD5770).
Sinon, en usage normal, peu de chance que tu vois une grande différence.


----------



## snatch1974 (29 Juillet 2016)

Hasgarn a dit:


> Ah ça...
> Pour que tu sentes une vraie différence, il faut que les logiciels que tu utilises se servent de la HD7950 (plus performante que la HD5770).
> Sinon, en usage normal, peu de chance que tu vois une grande différence.


Je te remercie de ta réponse.
Je suis infographiste donc, mes logiciels sont principalement consacrés à l'image fixe, au dessin et à la vidéo, avec beaucoup de multi-tâche sur 2 écrans.
Avec mes 32Go de mémoire vive, j'ai régulièrement la roue multicolor lors de traitements donc, je me demande si un gpu plus important, ma machine souffrirait moins et serait plus réactive.


----------



## norman (29 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse (récente) à ma question assez basique :

Quelle carte mettre dans mon MacPro 5.1 en restant dans des tarifs... familiaux.
- Je ne suis pas pro de la photo, du rendu 3D ni de la vidéo
mais
- Je joue (un peu) sans être un malade du FPS
- Je veux pouvoir brancher 2 (grands) écrans
- Avoir du 4K
- Avoir le boot screen
- Etre *totalement* compatible avec macOS sans bidouille, sans extensions, sans complications lors des mises à jour.

Merci à tous pour votre expertise et vos retours d'expérience


----------



## wip (29 Juillet 2016)

Tu peux dejà regarder là pour avoir une idée de la carte qu'il te faut. Mais trouver moins cher sans bidouille (avec boot screen) ne sera pas évident


----------



## norman (29 Juillet 2016)

wip a dit:


> Tu peux dejà regarder là pour avoir une idée de la carte qu'il te faut. Mais trouver moins cher sans bidouille (avec boot screen) ne sera pas évident


Ce n'est justement pas ce que je veux... des bidouilles. Je préfère limiter la puissance mais avoir quelque chose qui fonctionne en natif. Mettre à jour des drivers n'est pas un problème, le flashage en est un... il me semble ;-)


----------



## wip (31 Juillet 2016)

Le lien que je t'ai envoyé est justement sans bidouille.


----------



## EROS (5 Août 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
ma nvidia 8800GT me lache !
Les écrans se figent et des bandes de pixels colorés balaient verticalement le 30" et le 21" une minute après une demande d'affichage à 50 fps.
Je n'ai pas trouvé de quoi tester le hard ware de manière fiable ; mais tout semble incriminer la carte graphique.

MacPro 3.1 2x2.8 - 3 slots PCI libre.
Boot screnn préféré pour switcher de système au démarrage (mais saurais le faire à l'aveugle).
Les nouvelles "Nvidia Pascal" tournent sous 10.11 ? Ce n'est pas clair sur le site du fabricant.

Merci de vos retours, je panique à l'heure du choix !


----------



## thunder72fr (5 Août 2016)

Pas de bootscreen avec la nouvelle génération PASCAL... (Même si Nvidia sortait des webdrivers sous El Capitan 10.11)

Et sous Sierra (10.12), tu aurais déjà à bidouiller pour installer le prochain systeme d'Apple. Et attendre aussi du nouveau du côté de Nvidia (si tu veux continuer de rester chez ce constructeur).

J'ai 2 Mac Pro ( 3.1 & 4.1 flashé 5.1)... Pour le premier, j'ai installé une HD7950 3Go flashée, le second une GTX 680 2Go flashée aussi, pour avoir le bootscreen.

Pour moi, le bootscreen était important car toutes mes machines sont en multiboot (Os X, Windows , Cubuntu) avec le bootloader rEfind

Il existe des Nvidia GTX plus puissantes flashées (pour le bootscreen), mais c'est pas donné... (_Mavicards aux US ou sur Ebay (import Allemagne ou Royaume Uni)).

En France, si tu ne sais pas flashé une HD7950 ou une GTX680 (comme moi), tu as Speedmac sur ebay._


----------



## EROS (6 Août 2016)

Merci de ce retour précis.
Je constate que l’ensemble des cartes tournent à partir de 10.8.
Ce qui m'oblige à migrer rapidement depuis mon ancestrale 10.6 vers 10.11
Entre une 680 et une 960 4gb, l'hésitation est sotte ? 
Merci


----------



## thunder72fr (6 Août 2016)

La 960 est une arnaque.

Sinon:

http://gpuboss.com/gpus/GeForce-GTX-960-vs-GeForce-GTX-680-Mac

et surtout ça:

La 960 consomme moins que la 680 mais les scores en OpenGl sont plus faibles que la 680.

Avantage aussi en nombre de Displayports sur la 960 (souvent 3).

Sinon, j'aime bien ce site pour des infos;

http://barefeats.com/


----------



## EROS (12 Août 2016)

Merci pour toutes ces infos !
Je me suis tourné vers Speedermac, qui a complété tes conseils et su m'orienter vers un produit répondant précisément à mes contraintes. 48 h plus tard, j'ai pu remettre en route mon MacPro 3.1 avec une carte neuve 7950 permettant de booter sous 10.6 (sans optimisation) et 10.11 (double écrans, accélération etc.) facilitant la migration en terminant quelques projets sous l'ancien OS.
Le tout pour 215 €. Excellent !
Pour information Speedermac possède encore des cartes 8800 GT (configue origine 3.1) aux alentours de 140€.
Certaines références ne sont pas en ligne, échanger de vives voix semble l'alternative.
—


----------



## MACanudo (28 Mars 2017)

Bonour à tous, ça fait un baille que je n’écrivais pas sur les forums, mais là j’ai vraiment besoin de vous les gas.
Je possède un Mac pro 5,1 plutôt sympa que j’adore. Je voudrais juste améliorer la carte graphique. Actuellement il fonctionne parfaitement avec un Ati Radeon 7950 pour PC, mais cela ne pose aucun problème. Il m’est possible de mettre la main sur une nvidia GTX 980. Alors dite si j’ai bien compris ce que je devrais faire pour l’installer :

1. Avec la Radeon 7950 installée, télécharger les web drivers nvidia pour les GTX
2. Eteondre le Mac Pro, retirer la Radeon 7950, placer la GTX 980 et rallimer le Mac Pro.

Jusque-là pas de problème. Je ne l’ai pas encore fait mais je cris pouvoir… ha ha.., est ce que j’oublie quelque chose ??

a. Ensuite, qu’en est-il des mises à jour de Mac OS, devrais à chaque fois jongler avec les deux cartes, c’est à dire replacer la Radeon 7950 pour télécharger les web drivers, les resélectionner dans les pref système et ensuite placer à nouveau la GTX 980 pour redémarrer correctement ?
b. Si je comprends bien, ce n’est pas, la seule chose qu’il faut faire c’est avec la GTX 980 en place, retélécharger les web drivers avant de faire les mises à jour de MAC OS. Mais comment je les sélectionne, OSX va automatiquement basculer sur les siens et je ne pourrai même pas redémarrer??

Avec l’option a. il faut que je garde mon ancienne carte donc ?


Y’a t-il des problèmes d’incompatibilité que j’ignore ?

Merci beaucoup

PS: J'AI AUSSI POSTE SUR MACBIDOUILLE POUR PLUS DE REPONSE, NE RAGEZ PAS!


----------



## Hasgarn (28 Mars 2017)

Hello,

Je n'ai pas de Mac Pro mais je vais essayer de te faire une réponse de bon sens.

D'abord, tu as raison de garder ta Radeon. On ne sait jamais, tu pourrais en avoir besoin.

Ensuite, il y a les drivers à télécharger mais aussi Cuda pour macOS.
Je pense que si tu oublies de le faire, le fonctionnement ne sera pas optimale.

Pour le reste, je pense qu'une fois les drivers de la 980 installé, elle sera reconnue.

Bien entendu, je pense que d'autres pourront te répondre plus précisément.

Bien à toi.


----------



## MACanudo (28 Mars 2017)

Je pourrais aussi me porter sur un gtx 970, le problème reste le même, n'est ce pas?
Merci.


----------



## Phil4170 (29 Mars 2017)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais donner une seconde (dernière) jeunesse à mon vieux Mac pro Early 2008 (3.1), toujours équipé de sa carte graphique d'origine (ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT 256 Mo) , tournant sous El Capitan et disposant de 10 GB de RAM ainsi que d'un disque dur SSD.

J'ai longuement lu le présent forum, et je vois qu'il est possible d'installer une carte graphique d'occasion, telle que celle que je pourrais trouver chez SpeederMac.

J'en ai vu une, notamment la HD 78 70, qui d'après les spécifications pourrait convenir à mon Mac pro.

Toutefois, je me pose une autre question : il semble possible de maintenir la carte graphique d'origine en place, et ajouter ensuite une seconde carte graphique plus récente, mais dépourvue des pilotes qui permettrait de faire un bootscreen.

D'après ce que j'ai lu, ce modèle de Mac pro sous El Capitan permettrait de le faire, mais est-ce réellement envisageable ou pratique?

Si oui , vers quelle carte m'orienter ? J'avais pensé à une Asus Gtx760-TI

En fait la carte vue sur le site SpeederMac me paraît très bonne et ce vendeur tout à fait digne de confiance mais je crains d'une part la fiabilité d'une carte ancienne et d'autre part le bruit. Mais CG neuve fera peut-être autant de bruit ...

Qu'en pensez-vous? 


Merci d'avance,

Philippe


----------



## Hasgarn (29 Mars 2017)

MACanudo a dit:


> Je pourrais aussi me porter sur un gtx 970, le problème reste le même, n'est ce pas?
> Merci.



Bonsoir,

Oui, effectivement.


----------



## MACanudo (29 Mars 2017)

Et avec une Titan? Ou Titan X...


----------



## wip (20 Avril 2017)

Ajout d'un témoignage:

J'ai trouvé une GTX 980 TI MSI hier sur le bon coin à 350€. Après un test, je l'ai acheté pour remplacer ma GTX 680 Mac Edition dans mon MacPro 4.1 flashé 5.1. C'est une carte non flashée mais cela ne me pose pas de problème finalement, je me sert très rarement du bootscreen.

La carte à tout de suite été reconnue grâce aux drivers Nvidia que j'avais déjà installé (pour la 680), et je garde la 680 dans un tiroir des fois que je doive passer par un bootscreen un jour.

Quand aux performances, ça fait un beau petit saut en avant


----------



## jellyboy74 (21 Avril 2017)

wip a dit:


> Ajout d'un témoignage:
> 
> J'ai trouvé une GTX 980 TI MSI hier sur le bon coin à 350€. Après un test, je l'ai acheté pour remplacer ma GTX 680 Mac Edition dans mon MacPro 4.1 flashé 5.1. C'est une carte non flashée mais cela ne me pose pas de problème finalement, je me sert très rarement du bootscreen.
> 
> ...




Très bonne nouvelle. J'ai testé une R9 290 dans un mac pro 3.1, ça passe ! 

Sinon est ce que quelqu'un serait intéressé par une titan black pour un mac pro ?


----------



## wip (22 Avril 2017)

Je précise que pour la GTX 980 TI MSI, je n'ai utilisé que 2 adaptateurs 6pin ->8pin pour brancher l'alimentation électrique. Pour le moment, je n'ai pas eu de souci. Donc on est pas obligé d'aller chercher de l'alimentation sur les baies SATA


----------



## thunder72fr (22 Avril 2017)

Perso, je joue la sécurité en doublant les alimentations Pci Express (en Y et en utilisant les alimentations Sata)... Professionnellement parlant (dans le domaine electrotechnique, électronique, informatique).







Pas envie d'essayer à retrouver et remonter soit une alimetation et/ou une carte mère d'occasion...


----------



## wip (22 Avril 2017)

thunder72fr a dit:


> Perso, je joue la sécurité en doublant les alimentations Pci Express (en Y et en utilisant les alimentations Sata)... Professionnellement parlant (dans le domaine electrotechnique, électronique, informatique).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je te comprend, mais tous les SATA sont utilisés chez moi. Mais au moindre signe de faiblesse, je ferai un sacrifice


----------



## thunder72fr (22 Avril 2017)

Si sacrifice, ça serait le lecteur graveur DVD.... (J'ai déjà l'équivalent en boitier externe usb que j'utilise pour mes autres machines PC ou mon Macbook)

Et puis ya moyen de rajouter des doubleurs/tripleurs cardons SATA encore... (J'ai dans mon Mac Pro sous le lecteur d'ajouter 2 disques 2,5" et un disque 3,5"


----------



## wip (22 Avril 2017)

Oui, je sacrifierai le graveur DVD, surtout que j'ai en plus un graveur BluRay en interne... MAis pour le moment, aucun souci. Et comme je crois savoir que les MacPro ont une sécurité en cas de danger de surcharge, j'ai de la marge


----------



## Deejay-Joe (25 Avril 2017)

hello tout le monde

après avoir chercher quelque moi, et avoir suspecté un peux près toutes mes upgrades, j'ai finalement trouvé d'ou venait mon souci : "la partie graphique" ....
Mai de ou ???

Alors j'explique mon souci:

Quand je le le Mac Pro reste sans rien faire 5 minutes (pour aller chercher à boire par exemple), quand je recommence à utilisé le mac sa rame graphiquement, je sais plus rien faire avec le mac tellement sa rame, et sa entre 10 et 20 secondes, et puis tout redevient normal ....

Au début j'avait suspecté un mauvais flashage de ma GTX 680, je l'ai reflashée avec le bon flash, mai rien ne chantais, j'ai donc fini par acheté une autre carte une GTX 980 msi et devinez quoi  ? j'ai exactement les même symptôme ...

j'ai remis mon ATI 5770 d'origine et la aucun souci ... tout fonctionne nickel ... sauf que j'ai de la 1080p au lieux de la 4k et clairement moins de puissance .

Je n'ai quand même pas 2 carte graphique qui on exactement le même souci ??? ...

J'ai bien le driver Nvidia web driver à jour (ainsi que le driver Cuda).

J'ai tenté une Clean Install et rien n'y fais ...

Je précise que quand j'utilise le mac sans arrêt ou à plaine puissance je n'au aucun souci ni perte de performance, ni lag ...

Je suis bien à jour à la dernière version d'osx Sierra 10.12.4 , j'avais déjà les souci avec 10.12.2 et .3

J'ai même suspecté mon alim, mai si sa venais d'elle sa me poserais des souci à plaine puissance et la rien ...

Voici ma Config:

Mac Pro 5.1 mid 2010
CPU Xeon Hexacore 3,33 ghz W3680
Ram 32 GO Hynix ECC
SSD SM951 256go sur DT120 avec refroidisseur (avec osx)
SSD Hyper X Savage 256GO avec suport OWC Mount pro (avec W10)
HDD 1to WD Black
GPU GTX 980 4go oc MSI (le model Afterburner)
Carte usb 3 Sonnet Alegro Pro
Moniteur 28" 4k UHD Samsung

Avec les upgrades que j'ai faites, vous imaginez bien que ce souci à le dont de me faire ragé 

Si vous avez une idée je suis preneur car franchement je n'ai plu d'idée 

Merci 
Joe M


----------



## thunder72fr (25 Avril 2017)

Je testerai le SSD et la mémoire personnellement.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (25 Avril 2017)

j'ai déjà essayé 

J'avais 16go non ECC et je pensais  que sa pouvais venir de la (ou du fet que je n'avais pas de la ram ECC) et j'ai pris un kit 32go 1333 ECC et rien n y fais..

Le SSD ? j'y avais pensé aussi ....
Donc pour être sur j'ai retiré toute mes upgrades , j'ai juste laissé ma 980 et j'ai pris un SSD neuf et fais une Clean install et rien n'y fais ...

le souci disparait quand je remet ma carte ATI 5770 d'origine ...


----------



## Deejay-Joe (27 Avril 2017)

une question (bête p-e ) ?
Le fet que ma gtx 980 soit une version OC ne pose pas de souci ?
Ou c'est juste pour le flashage (des 680 par exemple) qu'il faut une version de référence ?


----------



## thunder72fr (27 Avril 2017)

Sur les GTX680 de référence qu'on peut flasher, si je ne dis pas de bêtise, c'est pour l'activation , l'emplacement des sorties vidéos comme la vrai carte GTX680 Mac Edition.

Après il ne faut pas mettre tout sur le dos de ta carte, c'est peut être tout simplement un problème de Os X, du pilote NVIDIA (sous Windows (ou autre), combien de fois il y a des personnes qui ont des bugs à chaque sortie de pilotes)


----------



## wip (27 Avril 2017)

Ma Version TI MSI est Overclocké et j'ai pas de souci


----------



## Deejay-Joe (28 Avril 2017)

@thunder72fr 

Après il ne faut pas mettre tout sur le dos de ta carte, c'est peut être tout simplement un problème de Os X, du pilote NVIDIA (sous Windows (ou autre), combien de fois il y a des personnes qui ont des bugs à chaque sortie de pilotes)

he suis assez d'accord avec toi  par contre le souci apparais aussi avec ma 680 même avec le OSX Défaut Graphics Driver ...
Donc pour cette fois le driver n'est pas en cause ...

@wip 
Ma Version TI MSI est Overclocké et j'ai pas de souci 

Merci sa m'enlève un doute comme sa 
Par curiosité c'est quel model ? marque ?

J'ai pensé faire un Apple hardware test mai comment fais t'on sur les Mac Pro 5,1 ? avec le dvd d'origine du Mac Pro ? je l'ai pas lol
Qui sais j'ai p-e un souci de carte mère ou d'alim ...


----------



## wip (28 Avril 2017)

La marque c'est MSI. Mais si tu as des soucis aussi avec la 680, je pense pas que ca vienne de la carte. J'avais aussi une 680 avant et j'ai jamais été embêté.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (28 Avril 2017)

oui d'autant plus que ma 680 est une msi aussi, ma 980 aussi d'ailleurs ..


----------



## Sly54 (28 Avril 2017)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> J'ai pensé faire un Apple hardware test mai comment fais t'on sur les Mac Pro 5,1 ? avec le dvd d'origine du Mac Pro ? je l'ai pas lol


Oui, avec lui des deux DVD livrés d'origine.
Tu peux aussi les trouver là : https://github.com/upekkha/AppleHardwareTest


----------



## Deejay-Joe (28 Avril 2017)

merci @Sly54 !  très intéressant ce lien ! 
alors avec le AHT:
en mode rapide ( 3 minutes ) : rien à signaler ....
j'ai donc lancé le test en extended et .. j'attends ... sa fais déjà 35 minutes que sa tourne je ferrais un retour des que c'est fini .

@wip 
tu a quel model exactement ? cat tu a di MSI et TI mai sa me dis toujours pas le model


----------



## wip (28 Avril 2017)

Alors de mémoire, c'est une GTX 980 TI GAMING 6G de chez MSI


----------



## Deejay-Joe (28 Avril 2017)

oker merci 
et ton mac c'est quel model ? cpu ram  ? Mac Pro 5,1 ?


----------



## wip (29 Avril 2017)

C'est un 4.1 flashé en 5.1, 16 GO de ram, 4 DD plus 2 SSD sur carte PCI. J'ai aussi un graveur BluRay en interne.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (29 Avril 2017)

oker et r.a.s. niveau graphique ?


----------



## wip (29 Avril 2017)

J'ai étonnement pas eu de problème pour passer de El Cap'tain à Sierra (j'ai pas eu à remettre la 680 mac edition), mais j'ai quelques soucis graphique sur Starcraft II. J'ai des bugs d'affichage quand l'option lumière est poussée à fond, et il est impossible de régler le Gamma. Cela vient peut-être de l'API Metal plutôt que de la carte, je ne sais pas.
Sinon, RAS avec Diablo III, Dirt 2, WoW, X-Plane 10 & 11, FCPX et Photoshop pour le moment.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (29 Avril 2017)

oui oker en fet les carte qui ne sont pas reconnue nativement ne sont pas top top, y'a toujours des petit souci ... 
A mon avis je vais surement me dirigé vers une carte mac édition ou une carte de chez mac videocard, mai le souci c'est le que rapport prix puissance c'est vraiment moins intéréssant ...


----------



## wip (30 Avril 2017)

C'est sur, ma carte chez MacVideocard, c'est le double du prix que j'ai payé... C'est un choix.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (1 Mai 2017)

c'est clair mai bon, j'ai fais 2 mauvaise expérience avec des carte pc ....
Donc on vera bien, je ne sais pas encore ce que je vais faire ...


----------



## MACanudo (2 Mai 2017)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Très bonne nouvelle. J'ai testé une R9 290 dans un mac pro 3.1, ça passe !
> 
> Sinon est ce que quelqu'un serait intéressé par une titan black pour un mac pro ?




Interressé par un retour d'experience! Ta Titan Black passait sans problème? Tu la connectais comment (un 6 vers 6 + un 6 vers 8). Des problèmes lors des actualisations de MAC OS? Bootscreen? Celle que j'ai en vue est une Titan Black Kelper (à priori pas de problème avec celle-ci).
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## MACanudo (2 Mai 2017)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Très bonne nouvelle. J'ai testé une R9 290 dans un mac pro 3.1, ça passe !
> 
> Sinon est ce que quelqu'un serait intéressé par une titan black pour un mac pro ?




Je serais intéressé par un retour d’expérience. Ta Titan Black passait sans problème ? Comment la branchais tu (un 6 vers 6 + un 6 vers 8). Bootscreen ? Des problèmes avec les actualisations système ? Celle que j’ai en vue est une Titan Black Kelper.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (4 Mai 2017)

le bootscreen avec une carte non mac édition il ne faut pas rêver


----------



## MACanudo (4 Mai 2017)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> le bootscreen avec une carte non mac édition il ne faut pas rêver


Je croyais cela aussi, et pourtant je l'ai avec ma Radeon 7950!


----------



## Deejay-Joe (9 Mai 2017)

oui en flash an la carte ;-)


----------



## MACanudo (9 Mai 2017)

Non non, sans flasher la carte, ne carte PC. On parle de la pomme n'est ce pas?


----------



## Ibiscus (10 Mai 2017)

Il y a une version de la cartes AMD Radeon HD 7950 3072 Mo qui est Mac compatible. Tu as certainement cette version Macanudo, autrement ce n'est pas possible d'avoir le bootscreen. Sur cette carte compatible il y a d'ailleurs un petit inverseur pour la passer de compatible Mac à compatible PC.


----------



## MACanudo (10 Mai 2017)

Jamais chouffé mais ça doit être ça...!


----------



## jellyboy74 (15 Mai 2017)

MACanudo a dit:


> Je serais intéressé par un retour d’expérience. Ta Titan Black passait sans problème ? Comment la branchais tu (un 6 vers 6 + un 6 vers 8). Bootscreen ? Des problèmes avec les actualisations système ? Celle que j’ai en vue est une Titan Black Kelper.



Désolé pour le réponse tardive je viens plus trop. La Titan n'était pas à moi mais en général c'est un 6+8 uniquement à partir de mac pro 3.1 et sous 10.7.5 minimum. Dans tous les cas tu n'as jamais de bootscreen hormis sur les gtx680 et amd 7950/280 qui ont été référencé chez apple et ont donc des drivers disponibles chez nv et sapphire.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (17 Mai 2017)

j'ai aussi la pomme sur une carte pc mai seulement après quelque seconde et la barre du dessous des déjà chargée a moitié .
je n'ai pas accès au choix de l os au démarrage  et sa seul une carte mac édition ou une carte flashée le permet


----------



## GenretotheDown (18 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,
je m'en remets à vous, sans grand espoir car je pense que ma carte ne fonctionnera jamais malheureusement.

J'ai un mac pro 1.1 que je dois upgrader (actuellement sous lion, je veux le faire passer sous el capitan). Pour ce faire je dois changer le GPU et concrètement je n'en ai qu'un sous la main. C'est une Sapphire Radeon R7 265. Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de la faire fonctionner ? 

Cordialement


----------



## Hasgarn (18 Mai 2017)

Salut,

Il me semble que le problème vient surtout du fait que les Mac Pro 1.1 et 2.1 sont exclusivement 32bit alors que les suivant sont 64bit.

Tu va savoir 2 problèmes : El Capitan demande du 64bit tout comme ta carte et il faut que ta carte soit reconnue par le système.

De mémoire, il existe une procédure qui permet de forcer le 1.1 à prendre le 64 bit pour installer un système supérieur à Lion.

D'autres te l'expliqueront mieux que moi mais je crois qu'une petite recherche Google devrait déjà te permettre de trouver des procédures pour ce faire.


----------



## GenretotheDown (18 Mai 2017)

Merci de ta réponse ! 
Je suis parvenu à la faire fonctionner sous El Capitan (grace à une version modifiée). Bon malheureusement la carte fonctionne mal... mais ça ne vient pas du mac. Bref donc je viens de relire le topic. Et j'étais pret à installer une GTX690 dedans en voyant qu'elle était dans LE MUST au niveau performances. Mais ensuite j'ai vu qu'elles étaient déconseillées. Donc je ne dois pas prendre le risque ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (20 Mai 2017)

GenretotheDown a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse !
> Je suis parvenu à la faire fonctionner sous El Capitan (grace à une version modifiée). Bon malheureusement la carte fonctionne mal... mais ça ne vient pas du mac. Bref donc je viens de relire le topic. Et j'étais pret à installer une GTX690 dedans en voyant qu'elle était dans LE MUST au niveau performances. Mais ensuite j'ai vu qu'elles étaient déconseillées. Donc je ne dois pas prendre le risque ?



Bonjour, alors la GTX690 n'est pas conseillée avec le 1.1 car il te faudra une alimentation externe. De plus c'était le top à l'époque de la création du topic, aujourd'hui ça vaux plus grand chose pour de la grosse perf. 

Ayant eu le 1.1, à l'époque je l'avais bidouillé pour pouvoir passer sous Maverick et ça fonctionnais parfaitement avec ma ATI 6870HD. 

Je vais essayer de te faire un topo des cartes 2017 selon l'échelle de puissance : 

En bas de l'échelle : 1050 GTX , elle fait bien le taf , on peu largement jouer avec et elle a l'énorme avantage de ne rien consommer et de ne pas avoir besoin d'être alimenté. 

Ensuite tu as les RX480/580 et GTX 1060: là on as des cartes capables de faire tourner les jeux actuels en full HD quasi à fond , elles sont performantes en photo. 

Au dessus il y a les GTX1070/1080/1080 ti et AMD Fury X  auquelles ont peu rajouter les GTX 980 et 980ti . Ce sont des cartes vraiment très puissantes, capables de faire tourner de la 4K mais pour un 1.1 c'est completement useless du fait que les deux Xéon limiterai fortement ces cartes. D'ailleurs ce sera surement la cas aussi pour une 1060 GTX. 

Pour un mac pro 1.1 en neuf, la meilleure offre actuelle réside donc en la GTX 1050 (environ 120 euros neuve) . Si tu n'as pas besoin de beaucoup de puissance sa devancière , la GTX750ti se trouve à des prix ridicules. 

Sur le marché de l'occasion tu trouveras facilement des AMD 5850, 6850, 6870, GTX 760, GTX 770 qui seront compatible (attention pas de bootscreen) .


----------



## youcefkhettabi (27 Juin 2017)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Bonjour, alors la GTX690 n'est pas conseillée avec le 1.1 car il te faudra une alimentation externe. De plus c'était le top à l'époque de la création du topic, aujourd'hui ça vaux plus grand chose pour de la grosse perf.
> 
> Ayant eu le 1.1, à l'époque je l'avais bidouillé pour pouvoir passer sous Maverick et ça fonctionnais parfaitement avec ma ATI 6870HD.
> 
> ...





Bonjour,

voila j'ai un Mac Pro 1.1 sous lion apparemment le meilleur choix pour une carte graphique en 2017 c'est la 1050, j'ai mis en pj toute une liste de carte est ce que vous pouvez m'aider sur le choix merci


----------



## mxmac (7 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,
j'ai une demande un peu différente, je recherche un carte graphique pour un macpro 1.1 mais pas pour l’améliorer juste pour remplacer la carte d'origine qui a flanché, je ne recherche donc pas la performance mais simplement un tarif "canon", c'est un ordi que j'ai donné a mes parents et qui leur va tres bien en l'état ... y'a-t-il aujourd'hui en neuf une carte qui ferait l'affaire dans les ... 50 euros ?


----------



## Jerems1034168 (8 Septembre 2017)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Concernant la puissance de ces cartes:
> 
> - GTX 460 = Correcte
> - GTX 470 = Bonnes
> ...


----------



## Jerems1034168 (8 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Il aurait été intéressant de mettre après chaque carte le minimum requis pour les Mac Pro... 

Merci


----------



## youcefkhettabi (13 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,
je viens d'installer une nouvelle carte graphique LA GTX 1050 MSI GAMING  sur mon mac pro 3.1 qui n'est reconnue j'ai installer les dernier drivers de chez nvidia mais toujours rien sachant que j'avais déjà installer une qui  gtx 580 qui tourner assez bien je dirais même mieux que la 5770 de chez apple .. de l'aide svp, juste une autre info la carte je l ai placé sur le PCIE 3 de mon mac voila voila merci


----------



## thunder72fr (14 Septembre 2017)

Ne fonctionne qu'à partir de Sierra 10.12.4


----------



## phoenix73 (9 Mai 2018)

Salut à tous

Je viens de faire l'aquisition d'un MacPro 1.1, qui est en SnowLeopard 10.6.8.
Je souhaite passer en Maverick ou mieux (avec les ajustements qui vont bien).

J'aurais donc besoin de remplacer la GT7300 par une autre carte.
A ce jour, Mai 2018, quelle carte me recommanderiez-vous ?

Petite précision, je ne souhaite pas jouer sur ce MacPro, juste pouvoir passer sur une version OSX où les applications sont maintenues (ie: Mozilla/Google demandent 10.9 min)

Merci


----------



## phoenix73 (11 Mai 2018)

Au passage, si quelqu'un a une carte graphique à vendre, compatible MacPro 1.1 et Maverick ou plus, qu'il me contacte.
Merci


----------



## phoenix73 (12 Mai 2018)

D'après ce super article, https://forums.macrumors.com/thread...out-nvidia-pc-non-efi-graphics-cards.1440150/, jecpourrais même installer mon ancienne 8800GT PC dans le pro une fois passé sur Lion.


----------



## PMG4 (1 Juin 2018)

Salut a tous!
Je vais récupérer un Mac Pro 12 cores 3.06 de 2012, et je compte l'utiliser principalement pour faire du montage video 4k. Je voulais savoir si qq1 avait une carte graphique à me conseiller. Je me demande si une GTX 1080 Ti avec ses 11Go de RAM est vraiment indispensable sachant que je ne vais pas jouer avec (je préférerais une Nvidia plutôt qu'une AMD puisque je vais utiliser Premiere et Final Cut)
Merci a vous !


----------



## Gallimard19 (3 Juin 2018)

Bonjour je souhaiterais remplacer ma vieille 755M de nvidia par une 1060 du même fournisseur sur mon iMac de 2013. Je ne sais pas si il est mieux d'ouvrir le mac pour remplacer ou utiliser la nouvelle avec un lecteur de crate graphique ce qui me ferait 2 cartes graphiques. Je ne sais si les performances en seront importées ou pas. De plus je me demande si l'i5 de l'ordi ne risque pas de brider les performances. Merci d'vance pour les réponses


----------



## robin68 (3 Juin 2018)

Gallimard19 a dit:


> Bonjour je souhaiterais remplacer ma vieille 755M de nvidia par une 1060 du même fournisseur sur mon iMac de 2013. Je ne sais pas si il est mieux d'ouvrir le mac pour remplacer ou utiliser la nouvelle avec un lecteur de crate graphique ce qui me ferait 2 cartes graphiques. Je ne sais si les performances en seront importées ou pas. De plus je me demande si l'i5 de l'ordi ne risque pas de brider les performances. Merci d'vance pour les réponses



Salut,

Dans les iMac les GPU sont soudés, ce qui ne laisse aucune possibilité de changement. 
De plus, l'iMac 2013 étant équipé de Thunderbolt 2, mis à part en appliquant cette méthode: https://www.macg.co/os-x/2018/04/ma...-legpu-pour-les-mac-thunderbolt-1-et-2-101926, il n'y a aucune chance qu'un eGPU externe soit utilisable, puisque Apple les a rendus compatibles uniquement avec le Thunderbolt 3, soit les MacBook Pro 2016 et 2017, les iMac 2017, et l'iMac Pro


----------



## Ibiscus (5 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,
Pour utiliser le prochain MacOs Mojave sur un Mac Pro 2010-2012 il faut une carte graphique compatible "Metal". Question : comment savoir si sa carte graphique est compatible "Metal" ? Ou quelle est la liste des cartes reconnues par les Mac Pro 2010-2012 qui sont compatibles "Metal" ?
Pour mon cas, j'ai une carte graphique AMD Radeon HD 7950 Mac édition, est-elle compatible Métal ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## thunder72fr (5 Juin 2018)

Il faut regarder dans "Informations système", à la rubrique carte video, sur la ligne "metal"


----------



## Ibiscus (5 Juin 2018)

Merci, voila ce qui est écrit :
Jeu de composants :    AMD Radeon HD 7950

  Type :    Processeur graphique (GPU)
  Bus :    PCIe
  Logement :    Slot-1
  Longueur de la voie PCIe :    x16
  VRAM (dynamique, max.) :    3072 Mo
  Fournisseur :    AMD (0x1002)
  Identifiant du périphérique :    0x679a
  Identifiant de révision :    0x0000
  Révision de la ROM :    113-E2080C-101
  Version VBIOS :    113-C3810100-U01
  Version du gestionnaire EFI :    01.00.624
*Metal :    Pris en charge, modèle de réglages macOS GPUFamily1 version 3
*
Faut-il comprendre que c'est tout bon ?


----------



## thunder72fr (5 Juin 2018)

Oui


----------



## Zeltronic (12 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Mac Pro 1.1 de 2006 (2 x 2,66 Ghz Xeon 5150, 11 Go de ram, 3 To de stockage, 3x1 To) et accompagné de la magnifiquement faible ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT qui tourne sous Windows 7.1 Pro et Mac OSX Lion (que j'utilise peu car assez vieux)... 

J'aimerais jouer un peu au dernier jeux tel que FortNite, pubg, et des plus récent (  ) tel que skyrim et minecraft. 

J'aimerais trouver une carte graphique compatible avec celui ci pour enlever mon ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT et me permettant de faire tourner ceci en bonne qualité et de travailler sur Premiere Pro CC et After Effects mais pour un prix moyens entre 0 et 150 euros.

Et Ensuite comment l'installer, en therme d'alimentation ou des changement a faire dans Windows 7 ou OSX ?

Merci à vous


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (6 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

J'ai un Imac mi-2011 dont la carte graphique HD 6750 M m'a lâché il y a quelques mois. Je l'ai faite remplacer en boutique pour un tarif "raisonnable" par le seul réparateur qui a bien voulu me le prendre en charge.

Mais voilà si le Mac refonctionne de nouveau impeccablement, j'ai perdu l'écran de boot et après un écran noir de quelques secondes au redémarrage je tombe directement sur l'écran de login, j'ai toujours le "bong" en revanche. J'en ai conclu après quelques recherches que cette carte de remplacement n'était pas une "série Mac".

Ca m'embête un peu car je n'ai plus accès au dual-boot et donc impossibilité de mettre à jour mon OS (je suis sous El Capitan et j'envisageais de passer sous High Sierra), et je crains les problèmes en cas de mise à jour type EFI qui nécessite plusieurs redémarrages. Quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer un tutorial précis pour que je puisse flasher cette carte ?


----------



## wip (6 Septembre 2018)

C'est possible de changer la carte graphique d'un iMac ???


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (6 Septembre 2018)

La preuve 

Modèle mi-2011, époque où l'on pouvait encore ouvrir et désosser tout le bouson


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2018)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> La preuve
> 
> Modèle mi-2011, époque où l'on pouvait encore ouvrir et désosser tout le bouson


c'est quoi la nouvelle carte ?


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (6 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> c'est quoi la nouvelle carte ?



Bah c'est là ou le bas blesse, d'origine c'est une AMD Radeon HD 6750M et la je viens de consulter et le rapport me donne une ATI Radeon HD 4670, soit une voir deux générations en dessous. Pourtant le mec m'avait confirmé que c'était la même pièce, ou alors c'est "rapport système" qui la reconnait mal. Bon sur la forme je m'en fiche vu que je ne sens pas les différences de performance (je ne joue pas à des jeux gourmands, je ne fais pas de photos ni de vidéo...) mais sur le principe c'est pas glop


----------



## JO57155 (24 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour, je possède un MacPro (début 2009) flasché en 5,1 processeur changé en 3,33 GHz 6 Core Intel Xeon- et mémoires actuelles 32 Go 1333 MHz DDR3 ECC avec une carte graphique ATI Radéon 5770 1024 Mo.
J'ai installé 4 disques durs avec des OS différents. Pour passer sur un des disques avec Mojave, il me fallait changer de carte graphique.
Et voilà, j'ai commis une erreur en commandant sur la baie, une Nvidia GeForce GTX 770 Jetstream 4Go 4K, car les drivers pour Mojave n'existent pas encore pour macOS 10.14.
Pour le montage de la carte graphique pas de problème particulier. 
Aussi, je cherche de l'aide pour la partie software. 
Faut-il installer le dernier driver ATI sur le disque High Sierra, 
- éteindre le MacPro
- installer la nouvelle carte graphique
- redémarrer le MacPro....et croire au miracle ?
Merci à tous, j'attends votre aide.


----------



## thunder72fr (25 Décembre 2018)

Revends tes cartes et achète une Sapphire RX580 Pulse 8Go (reconnue nativement sous Mojave)

Ca tombe bien, j'en ai une à vendre sur leboncoin (dont j'ai modifié le bios pour un meilleur rapport performance, consommation, profil temperature/refroidissement) (voir ce topic: http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=409215)

Ma carte: https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1541568388.htm/


----------



## JO57155 (26 Décembre 2018)

thunder72fr a dit:


> Revends tes cartes et achète une Sapphire RX580 Pulse 8Go (reconnue nativement sous Mojave)
> 
> Ca tombe bien, j'en ai une à vendre sur leboncoin (dont j'ai modifié le bios pour un meilleur rapport performance, consommation, profil temperature/refroidissement) (voir ce topic: http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=409215)
> 
> Ma carte: https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1541568388.htm/



OK, merci pour ta proposition. Dans un premier temps, je vais installer la Nvidia GeForce GTX 770 et voir ce que cela donne, le vendeur accepte le retour en cas de problème.


----------



## jellyboy74 (12 Mars 2019)

Salut à tous. Pour rappel cela fait bien longtemps que je ne tiens plus à jour mon topic mais je constate avec joie qu'il est encore actif et que certain donnes encore des solutions . 
@JO57155 , désolé pour cette réponse ultra tardive mais de mémoire il me semble que la 770 nécéssite deux câble pin (6+8) , il est impératif de les brancher et/ou a défaut d'avoir deux câble d'aller prendre celui qu’utilise le lecteur dvd en plus. 
@thunder72fr : très bonne nouvelle que la 580 soit compatible , c'est une carte vraiment puissante et qui consomme peu, parfaite pour l'environnement mac. 

Voilà , à toute les gens , peut être qu'un jour je reviendrai si je me trouve un 5.1 et que l'envie me reprend


----------



## Q_D (21 Avril 2019)

Bonjour, 
J'ai récupéré un Mac Pro 3.1 et je voudrais changer la carte graphique pour utiliser une MSI N770 Lightning. J'ai vu sur ce site ( https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_770_Lightning/24.html ) qu'elle pouvait consommer jusqu'à 270W. Je voulais donc savoir si utiliser deux adaptateurs 6 broches vers 8 broches, branchés sur la carte mère, était suffisant ou si je devait passer par le molex du deuxième lecteur DVD pour avoir assez de puissance ?
Merci à tous


----------



## MaiaBee (19 Août 2019)

Bonjour, Je suis une monteuse indépendante, je souhaite faire revivre mon mac pro de 2008 pour avoir une deuxième station de montage pour ma stagiaire (je travaille moi même sous imac late 2013, mais après des années de bon et loyaux services , ce serait un vrai crève coeur d'abandonner ma premier station pro.). Quelle carte graphique me permettrait d'après vous de l'utiliser avec Final cut pro X, Premiere CS5 ou la dernière version de Da vinci resolve?
je précise: la bête endormie est actuellement  sous OS 10.11.6 (que je gardais pour utiliser également FCP 7); 2x2,8GH intal; 14G de RAM, ATI radeon HD 2600XT (carte graphique agonisante...)
Merci pour vos conseils!


----------



## thunder72fr (19 Août 2019)

Pour les dernières versions des logiciels cités, il faudrait au minimum un upgrade vers High Sierra.

Il existe une méthode pour patcher l'installateur High Sierra sur un Mac Pro 3.1.

Pour une utilisation optimale de Final cut pro X, il faut au minimum une RX580.... Pas possible sur un Mac Pro 3.1.

Je serai toi, je revend cette machine...

Suivant budget et besoins, partir sur un Mac Pro 4.1 (flashé 5.1 ou à flasher 5.1), lui ajouter une Sapphire RX 580 Pulse 8Go, un SSD, etc.... enfin tu l'upgrades au maxi....

Tu peux trouver un Mac Pro 4.1 ou 5.1 à un prix raisonnable encore aujourd'hui...

Edit; tu vends ton imac pour l'upgrade de ton nouveau Mac Pro (avec un bel écran 4k)...

Un Mac Pro 2010-2012 upgradé, c'est beaucoup mieux qu'un iMac...

Mon ancienne machine:






Mac Pro 4.1 flashé 5.1 complet 2 x Hexa Core Intel Xeon X5690 64 Go RAM DDR3 ECC 1333MHz Sapphire Vega 56 8Go  1 x SSD Crucial BX100 500 Go sur Carte Pci-Express Sonnet Sata 3 Dual SSD 1 x SSD Kingston 120 Go 2 x DD Seagate 3To 2 x DD WD 1To Lecteur Graveur Blu-Ray LG Carte Wifi Apple Broadcom Bcm94360cd - 802.11 A/B/G/N/AC + Bluetooth 4.0 + cable extension pour utiliser l'antenne originale Bluetooth,avec support Continuity, Handoff et AirDrop Carte Pci-Express USB3 Cables alimentation Pci-Express pour carte video (Pixla Mod) Compartiment sous le lecteur pour 2 x DD 2"5 & 1 x DD 3"5 MacOs Mojave 10.14 x64 Windows 10 Pro x64


Je l'ai revendu car double emploi avec mon Hackintosh


----------



## MaiaBee (19 Août 2019)

Merci Thunder72 de ta réponse... Je ne suis pas sûre de trouver un acheteur pour mon mac pro 3.1... J'ai déjà un imac 2011 à la carte graphique morte sur les bras depuis un certain temps, ainsi qu'un mac pro de 2003... Je ne tiens pas à ce que mon garage devienne un cimetière ou un musée des apple... Quant à investir sur un autre modèle, même d'occase, pas possible pour moi malheureusement cette année. 
Penses tu qu'une Nvidia geforce 8800 GT ou une ATI RAdeon HD 5870  ferait  le job? la RX580 ne marcherait vraiment pas sur mon mac pro?


----------



## thunder72fr (19 Août 2019)

L'imac 2011 à la carte graphique cramée, tu peux la dépanner (27"? en remplaçant la AMD par une Nvidia):






Sinon, pour le Mac Pro 3.1, un Nvidia GTX 680 (désigne de référence, blower) ou une AMD 7950 (ou Rx 280) pour le maxi.

La RX580, c'est niet....


----------



## MaiaBee (19 Août 2019)

OKOK, je vais chercher dans toutes ces options.
merci beaucoup thunder72fr!


----------



## MaiaBee (20 Août 2019)

thunder72fr a dit:


> L'imac 2011 à la carte graphique cramée, tu peux la dépanner (27"? en remplaçant la AMD par une Nvidia):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re bonjour Thunder72fr, quelle carte précisément conseillerais tu pour remplacer l'ATI 6970 de mon imac 2011? Est-ce quelque chose que je pourrais faire moi même? Autant j'ai fait des manips sur mon mac pro en relative confiance, autant j'avoue ne jamais avoir fait autre chose que rajouter de la RA dans mes Imacs...


----------



## thunder72fr (20 Août 2019)

Là, il faut une personne calé (Electronicien, Electrotechnicien)... On ne fait pas n'importe quoi ici (risques électriques même débranché, les condensateurs...)

https://www.ebay.fr/sch/i.html?_sacat=10073&_nkw=gtx+765m


----------



## Antidatae (14 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous, on m'a offert une *NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980* il y a un an ou deux je tourne sur :

Mac pro Mid 2010
High Sierra 10.13.6 (17G9016)
2,8Ghz quad core Intel Xenon
32 Gb 1066 MHz DDR3
ATI Radeon HD 5770 1024 MB

*À l'époque je n'ai pas trouvé les bons drivers* pour utiliser cette carte graphique, j'ai réessayé il y a quelque jours et je ne comprends pas en quoi elle est incompatible, j'ai distorsions d'affichage, les pages web clignotent et des barres horizontales blanches perturbent l'écran...

Je vois que plusieurs d'entre vous fonctionnent avec cette carte, j'ai besoin d'aide. Comment avez-vous procédés de votre coté?


----------



## Fogi (14 Avril 2020)

Voici une page décrivant les versions. webdrivers
Tu dois télécharger la version 17G9016  et dis nous ce que ça donne. Installer les drivers avant d'installer la CG


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (9 Juin 2020)

Antidatae a dit:


> Mac pro Mid 2010
> High Sierra 10.13.6 (17G9016)
> 2,8Ghz quad core Intel Xenon
> 32 Gb 1066 MHz DDR3
> ATI Radeon HD 5770 1024 MB



32go de RAM sur le XEON W3530 Qaud-core à 2,8Ghz c'est pas possible, 24Go maxi, si tu en met 32Go, 8Go ne seront pas détectés.


----------

